# Maxxis Dissector



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

Looks like Maxxis launched a new tire today, the Dissector:

https://reviews.mtbr.com/maxxis-dissector-tire-price-weight-details

https://www.pinkbike.com/news/maxxis-dissector-first-look-2019.html

The Maxxis website is bare on details so far, but I'm curious how this would work on the back of my bike with a 2.4 DHR2 up front. I'm currently running 2.4 3C DHR2 front and rear and am happy with the combo, but this might be a tire to bridge the gap between the 2.5 Aggressor and 2.4 Rekon.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

agreenbike said:


> Looks like Maxxis launched a new tire today, the Dissector:
> 
> https://reviews.mtbr.com/maxxis-dissector-tire-price-weight-details
> 
> ...


That is what I'm thinking.
I don't like the Aggressor, and the Rekon currently on the back while fast as hell, also can't keep up with the DHR2 up front on forest litter like pine straw and leaves.

On the big bike, the Ass-guy and DHR2 are working just fine.

So, yup, interested in hearing a bit more.


----------



## manteufel (Oct 27, 2017)

mykel said:


> That is what I'm thinking.
> I don't like the Aggressor, and the Rekon currently on the back while fast as hell, also can't keep up with the DHR2 up front on forest litter like pine straw and leaves.
> 
> On the big bike, the Ass-guy and DHR2 are working just fine.
> ...


Do you mind to tell my why you dont like the agressor? I am looking at a tire to replace my forekaster, that will be paired with a dhf.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

It seems like this tire was designed for the higher speed, less technical, dry bike park style tracks. A lot riders used dual DHR2's in those conditions and they probably wanted something even faster rolling in the rear.


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

I am definitely interested in trying the Dissector as a rear tire. I really like the 29 x 2.4 Bontrager XR4 that I use on my Canfield Riot and Ibis Ripley--and this "appears" to be a similar tire with potentially some additional cornering prowess. I just hope that it runs true to size.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Not a big fan of the DHR. Wears much too quickly. Tore through one in a month. This might be a better tire than the DHR and a good match to the DHF. I'm still testing the DHF. Just got one even though it has been around for a decade. Lol. DHF is a really solid tire though. Reminds me of a Nevegal.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

JimmyC said:


> I am definitely interested in trying the Dissector as a rear tire. I really like the 29 x 2.4 Bontrager XR4 that I use on my Canfield Riot and Ibis Ripley--and this "appears" to be a similar tire with potentially some additional cornering prowess. I just hope that it runs true to size.


You may want to try the SE4. The Dissector resembles the SE4 based on photos


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

The Dissector looks ideal for a front rough trail tire to me. I don't like tires that aggressive in the rear cause they just don't roll very well.

Will be the next new one I try although I'm pretty stocked up at the moment.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

manteufel said:


> Do you mind to tell my why you dont like the agressor? I am looking at a tire to replace my forekaster, that will be paired with a dhf.


For the right conditions (dry and/ or rocky) the Aggressor is a sick tire. The tread is packed a bit too tight for mud and pine needles type riding though.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

jeremy3220 said:


> It seems like this tire was designed for the higher speed, less technical, dry bike park style tracks. A lot riders used dual DHR2's in those conditions and they probably wanted something even faster rolling in the rear.


That's an odd assumption from my perspective. Dry, rocky, loose, ruf as fuk is what I'd say that knobby ass tire was designed for. Too 'dirt bike' for a rear for my application but going by looks it's perfect as a front.

It would be fun to time these guys running these really grippy (i.e. Assegai) tires front and rear on their trail bikes vs. some well chosen trail tires. I'd bet they are 20% slower overall cause the climbs, and barely 1% faster on the descents due to the aggro tires. That's what happened to me anyways.


----------



## gfourth (Apr 12, 2009)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> You may want to try the SE4. The Dissector resembles the SE4 based on photos


The SE4 is the Xr4 just a thicker casing. Don't know why everyone is saying the 4 series looks like the dissector. Some vague semblance but the dissector has a freakin channel amongst other major differences.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

The larger center block knobs and ramped leading edges along with number of center knobs leads me to believe this will roll better than a DHR2. The side knobs seem aggressive enough and the small space between the large center and two opposing knobs will prevent this from sliding out as badly on wet roots and rocks like the DHR2 did (because of the continuous horizontal center knobs) while retaining braking traction. This to me looks like it will kill off the DHR2 just as that did to the HR2... I'm excited about this tire! Now if they would just release a DC version to avoid the fast wear we see with 3C versions!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

If the SE4 and the High Roller 2 got drunk and made an illegitimate child... I'd say it'd look like the Dissector


----------



## gfourth (Apr 12, 2009)

Suns_PSD said:


> The Dissector looks ideal for a front rough trail tire to me. I don't like tires that aggressive in the rear cause they just don't roll very well.
> 
> Will be the next new one I try although I'm pretty stocked up at the moment.


I ordered one for my trail bike. Been looking for a lighter faster rolling 'aggressive' front tire for knifing into so cal loose over hard. DHF seemed like overkill. Currently have a 2.6 Xr5 that's just too floaty/big. I'm hoping the dissector measures true to width but doubtful.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

gfourth said:


> The SE4 is the Xr4 just a thicker casing. Don't know why everyone is saying the 4 series looks like the dissector. Some vague semblance but the dissector has a freakin channel amongst other major differences.


I'm not sure who "everyone" refers to. To my eye, based on photos, I see a resemblance. But I'll only know for sure when I touch and feel it.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Suns_PSD said:


> That's an odd assumption from my perspective. Dry, rocky, loose, ruf as fuk is what I'd say that knobby ass tire was designed for. Too 'dirt bike' for a rear for my application but going by looks it's perfect as a front.
> 
> It would be fun to time these guys running these really grippy (i.e. Assegai) tires front and rear on their trail bikes vs. some well chosen trail tires. I'd bet they are 20% slower overall cause the climbs, and barely 1% faster on the descents due to the aggro tires. That's what happened to me anyways.


I'm talking about World Cup DH racers.

Just saw the Maxxis promo video with Brosnan confirming my thoughts.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I like the looks of this tire. To me it looks like a more aggressive eliminator with one less knob giving it a defined cornering channel which is the eliminators achilles heel imo. I can see the se/xr4 resemblance but hopefully rides nothing like as that tire sucks imo.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I want this tire, anybody know where 29" is in stock? My only reservation is killing the side knobs as fast as the aggressor but seems there are more of them than an aggressor.


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

Worldwide Cyclery had them in stock earlier today. I'm gonna try it with a 2.5 Assegai up front on my HTLT. I bought another one for a front tire to pair with a 2.3 aggressor. Hopefully I'll be trying that combo on the new Tallboy in a couple weeks.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

Gman086 said:


> ...
> The side knobs seem aggressive enough and the small space between the large center and two opposing knobs will prevent this from sliding out as badly on wet roots and rocks like the DHR2 did (because of the continuous horizontal center knobs) while retaining braking traction. This to me looks like it will kill off the DHR2 just as that did to the HR2... I'm excited about this tire! ...


Hmm yeah I am pretty interested in this tire, but considering that Maxxis calls it a dry conditions tire while the DHR2 is considered to be good in the wet and dry makes me think that the DHR2 isn't going anywhere. Of course I don't think the Maxxis website calls the DHR2 a wet tire either and the aggressor (a dry-only tire) gets the job done for norcal winter riding since if its too wet/ muddy to use an aggressor I just stay home anyways.

IDK though why Maxxis likes to release tires mid-season, I am assuming it will be awhile before people are actually riding and reviewing it and by then I will want a tire more capable in wet conditions if possible.

Maxxis says it will work on both front and rear for trail bikes so if someone actually gets them in stock then maybe i'll get a set to replace my DHR2 front and rear, or at least try one on the rear. Either way I will probably let other people test it out first.


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

Update: This video and their company website shows that the tire is available in a 2.6 version also, would be interesting to try a 2.6 front/ 2.4 rear combo. They aren't in stock here either though. Kinda odd to release a tire and advertise it everywhere then only have a limited supply at ever company.

Also, they claim that Troy got 3rd place in Leogang this year running the tire both front and rear so it sounds like this tire works good as a front and rear combo like the DHR2.


----------



## gfourth (Apr 12, 2009)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> I'm not sure who "everyone" refers to. To my eye, based on photos, I see a resemblance. But I'll only know for sure when I touch and feel it.


The others in this thread, the guy you replied to, and a bunch of the typical snarky PB comments. I'm confused as to why you think the xr4 is different than the se4 yet similar to a dissector.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Looks ok. Maxxis has good tread patterns but their rubber technology is still meh so they wear out fast. If they were $30 I'd use them more.


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like a Rekon on steroids. 

I ran DHF/DHR2 for a long time and my last bike came with DHF/Aggressor which I think I prefer—it’s faster without giving up anything as far as I can tell. Might have to try this one too.


----------



## danoiz (Aug 14, 2018)

Agreed. I like Aggressor better than DHR II in the rear. I'm interested to try this. Wish it was 2.5 instead of 2.4.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Judging simply by looks, I'd run this (in 2.4) all day long over a 2.3 or 2.5 Aggressor out back.

I'm still looking for the perfect tire to replace the discontinued WTB Breakout (RIP!)


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I see the Breakout for sale all over the place.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

06HokieMTB said:


> Judging simply by looks, I'd run this (in 2.4) all day long over a 2.3 or 2.5 Aggressor out back.


agreed. Aggressor for me was "meh" all around in both 2.3 and 2.5


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

danoiz said:


> Agreed. I like Aggressor better than DHR II in the rear. I'm interested to try this. Wish it was 2.5 instead of 2.4.


If this tire was in 2.5 also I think it would significantly overlap with the 2.5 aggressor so the 2.4 sizing makes sense. For tires that i've considered so far, there's only a 2.4 dhr2 (grippy but sometimes drifty and also not the quickest tire) or the rekon (apparently pretty quick but with many downsides). For 2.5's though there is the Assegai and DHF which are nice and grippy and also the 2.5 aggressor which has kind of become the standard dry trail/ enduro/ downhill tire. I think the Dissector in 2.4 fills in a nice spot in the Maxxis lineup then. If it was 2.5, then it too would be another quicker rolling dry weather downhill tire like the aggressor and picking between the two would be a touch choice.

It looks like the Dissector would probably be lighter than the aggressor if made in 2.5 though based on its 2.4WT weight, so maybe it would roll even quicker than an aggressor for the same tire size.

Overall though the 2.4 DHR2 is kind of the biggest tire that I can run on the rear of my bike (2.5 aggressor can work if its dry) so the Dissector being a 2.4 works good for me!


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

It was designed as a fast rolling DH race tire. I doubt overlap with the Aggressor was the main consideration in the sizing.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

You guys must ride some loose and/ or steep trails to like a tire that knobby and those sort of gaps as a rear.

For a rear tire in the dry/ rocky/ loose conditions I frequent that descends AND pedals well only a closely spaced square block tire works well for me. I.e. Aggressor, Hans Dampf, Rock Razor, Breakout, to a lesser extent the DHRII.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Suns_PSD said:


> You guys must ride some loose and/ or steep trails to like a tire that knobby and those sort of gaps as a rear.
> 
> For a rear tire in the dry/ rocky/ loose conditions I frequent that descends AND pedals well only a closely spaced square block tire works well for me. I.e. Aggressor, Hans Dampf, Rock Razor, Breakout, to a lesser extent the DHRII.


For trail riding I run a fast rear tire (e13 S/S and Rekon). For DH the slower the better, I'm not good enough to worry about shaving .1 seconds off my corners. However I might run the trail version on the front of my hardtail at some point.


----------



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

Alias530 said:


> Looks like a Rekon on steroids. .


Totally agree. Thinking putting this up front with a 2.4 Rekon on back


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

agreenbike said:


> maybe it would roll even quicker than an aggressor for the same tire size.


This is the million dollar question imo...well that and more durable side lugs than a 2.3 aggressor.


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

Maxxis commented on another forum when asked the difference between the Dissector and Aggressor 
"Better braking in the loose and will clear better"
This is good news for me, as I bounce back and forth between the DHR2 and Aggressor 2.3. An Aggressor with better braking and just a bit more volume is exactly what I'm looking for. My Hightower LT rubs too much with the 2.5 Aggressor. 
Now if we can get it in Maxx Terra DD and the Assegai in EXO+ Maxx Grip.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

There's little point in ramping the center knobs if it's a dry conditions tire. It's going to lose climbing traction vs some square knobs.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Nismomike said:


> Maxxis commented on another forum when asked the difference between the Dissector and Aggressor
> "Better braking in the loose and will clear better"


I've noticed 2.3 & 2.5WT Aggressor's have been on sale all over the place. Will the 2.4 Dissector be the tire that discontinues the Aggressor?

2.5 front (pick your favorite: DHF, HR2, Assegai)
2.4 rear (pick your favorite: DHR2, Dissector, Rekon)

That sounds like aggressive trail riding tire nirvana, no?


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

Nismomike said:


> Maxxis commented on another forum when asked the difference between the Dissector and Aggressor
> "Better braking in the loose and will clear better"
> This is good news for me, as I bounce back and forth between the DHR2 and Aggressor 2.3. An Aggressor with better braking and just a bit more volume is exactly what I'm looking for. My Hightower LT rubs too much with the 2.5 Aggressor.
> Now if we can get it in Maxx Terra DD and the Assegai in EXO+ Maxx Grip.
> ...


So its a lighter aggressor that is designed to work for slightly looser conditions? Interesting, wish I could see that post.

Regardless, I like the 2.4dhr2 on the back of my bike but after this weekend I am thinking I would be quicker with something a bit faster rolling but with still good cornering grip. I would just throw a 2.4 rekon on the back as then I would get some good rolling speed but then I am not sure if it is aggressive enough for my riding, which is a mix of everything.



Suns_PSD said:


> You guys must ride some loose and/ or steep trails to like a tire that knobby and those sort of gaps as a rear.
> 
> For a rear tire in the dry/ rocky/ loose conditions I frequent that descends AND pedals well only a closely spaced square block tire works well for me. I.e. Aggressor, Hans Dampf, Rock Razor, Breakout, to a lesser extent the DHRII.


The 2.3 dhf/'aggressor combo was perfect for my local trails on my old bike, and the dhr2 is decent all around. I noticed the 2.4 dhr2 has way more grip when hitting some gravel-ey loose downhill sections for sure! But that is only a small portion of my riding and small block tires would be better almost everywhere else probably.



06HokieMTB said:


> I've noticed 2.3 & 2.5WT Aggressor's have been on sale all over the place. Will the 2.4 Dissector be the tire that discontinues the Aggressor?
> 
> 2.5 front (pick your favorite: DHF, HR2, Assegai)
> 2.4 rear (pick your favorite: DHR2, Dissector, Rekon)
> ...


Maybe they are blowing the aggressor out on sale as fall is approaching and its a dry weather tire? The aggressor has quickly taken a role as one of, if not the most, dominant trail rear tires in the past 2 years so I can't see them discontinuing it.


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

agreenbike said:


> So its a lighter aggressor that is designed to work for slightly looser conditions? Interesting, wish I could see that post.


It was in the comments section of the Vital MTB rewiew.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

Nismomike said:


> It was in the comments section of the Vital MTB rewiew.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Got it, I checked it out! I wish they had some more feedback.

I hope this tire becomes available before the rains come so I can give it a try.


----------



## NateMob (Mar 25, 2017)

I hope they release it in the EXO+ version sooner than later.


----------



## bremmick (May 21, 2008)

A lot of talk on here about Rekon and Aggressor comparing it to the Dissector. Where does the Forekaster fall in there? 

Looking for a perfect Utah (dry/loose) setup, thinking DHRII up front on 35 internal. Trying to pan out the rear.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

The Forekaster is an aggressive XC tire. The Dissector is probably going to be slower rolling than all three of those tire (it's a DH tread pattern). It might be close enough to the Aggressor to compete with it but the Rekon and Forekaster will roll much faster and have less traction.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks like a fun tire. Maybe if my trail boss doesn't work out in the rear, I'll give it a try in a 2.4. Available in Maxx Terra or Maxx Grip as well for those of you who like the super soft compound in the rear.


----------



## bremmick (May 21, 2008)

jeremy3220 said:


> The Forekaster is an aggressive XC tire. The Dissector is probably going to be slower rolling than all three of those tire (it's a DH tread pattern). It might be close enough to the Aggressor to compete with it but the Rekon and Forekaster will roll much faster and have less traction.


How's the Aggressor for a rear? Too slow? How does a Rekon hood up? I'm running an XR2 currently. Need more bite. Cornering and braking traction.


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

Just got my tires today. Ordered 2 of the EXO versions and a few other tires to pair it with. My first impression is it's very light. Compared to the Assegai 2.5, DHR2 2.4 and 2.3, Aggressor 2.3, DHF 2.3 and 2.5, all in EXO casing, it's nearly 100 grams lighter than the next lightest. My experience is that almost every Maxxis tire I've ever put on a scale is 25-100 grams heavier than advertised. The Assegai I got today is listed at 1075 and weighed 1169. Not the Dissector though. Weight was 855 grams, so basically spot on (861 listed). The sidewalls feel thinner than all of them as well. Very pliable, but maybe it's just because of how fresh it is. I never get flats, hence all the EXO casing tires, but I would expect this tire to be great paired with Cush Core. I wont get a chance to ride it until Saturday, but I'm going to pair it with a 2.5 Assegai 3C EXO on my Hightower LT. I'm in Arizona, so very dusty loose over hard, very rocky and ledgey. I'll post an update once I mount it up and get some measurements on my I30 Nobl wheels. All signs point to this being perfect for a rear trail tire.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info Nisomike.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

A think a vs aggressor review would be awesome. The thin sidewalk & exo weight doesn't sound promising though. The 2.3 exo aggressor was already squirmy on a 30mm rim. Hopefully the WT helps in that regard with width vs height. Looking forward to your thoughts Nismomike


----------



## Verbl Kint (Feb 14, 2013)

Nismomike said:


> Maxxis commented on another forum when asked the difference between the Dissector and Aggressor
> "Better braking in the loose and will clear better"
> This is good news for me, as I bounce back and forth between the DHR2 and Aggressor 2.3. An Aggressor with better braking and just a bit more volume is exactly what I'm looking for. My Hightower LT rubs too much with the 2.5 Aggressor.
> Now if we can get it in Maxx Terra DD and the Assegai in EXO+ Maxx Grip.
> ...


It was actually me who asked that question on Vital. As soon as I read the profile and saw the tread, I immediately saw a potential overlap with the Aggressor, as many on this forum has.

Personally, if it's basically an Aggressor with better braking then count me in.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

So Ardent EXO casing? Which for its weight is pretty tough. But the Ardent felt a little wooden when inflated to pressures to prevent pinch flats in AZ. Could the DC version come in heavier? I finally put a SE4 2.4 that I had lying around on the rear of my Switchblade. I’m not crushing double black. Fast wear and $75 a pop made hesitate to use it except as a vacation tire. But it’s a sweet fast trail tire compared to my Aggressor 2.5. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

WHALENARD said:


> A think a vs aggressor review would be awesome. The thin sidewalk & exo weight doesn't sound promising though. The 2.3 exo aggressor was already squirmy on a 30mm rim. Hopefully the WT helps in that regard with width vs height. Looking forward to your thoughts Nismomike


Judging by most of the Maxxis tires I run, the weight difference from EXO to EXO+ is about 50-60 grams and EXO to DD is about 150-200 grams. So a DD Dissector may end up being right at 1000+/-. I could definitely see it being lighter than a 2.3 Aggressor DD. That would be awesome. Even though I dont have issues with flats, I would run a DD if it was decent weight.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

DrDon said:


> So Ardent EXO casing? Which for its weight is pretty tough. But the Ardent felt a little wooden when inflated to pressures to prevent pinch flats.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I have an old Ardent 2.4 EXO with about 20 miles on it and the Dissector is definitely thicker. I'd say it's in between Ardent and Minion.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

Nismomike said:


> ...Just got my tires today....


Dang now I really want to check one of these out, I still can't believe nobody has them in stock and have a feeling it might be awhile before I can actually get one.

I am curious too how it compares to the 2.4 dhr2 (rolling, cornering, etc.) also as I'd be swapping my dhr2 for one of these.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

That's really light. I would (personally) send it back.


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

I think that the light weight EXO version will work well for some folks. I have been using a Bontrager 29 x 2.4 XR4, which has a similar weight, as a rear tire in Tahoe chunk for a few years now and have never had an issues with flats or sidewall cuts. I weigh about 180 lbs and am a moderately aggressive rider except when it comes to big air--I don't do big air (I am getting older and have broken too many bones). I have been typically running 24 psi (according to my AccuGage) in the rear (on 30 mm internal width rims). An EXO tire is probably not the right tire for many folks based on their riding style and riding surface (it would not be my first choice for Downieville or any place with lots of sharp shale or volcanics), but this tire might be an excellent option for many folks. I may give this tire a whirl as a front and/or rear tire on my Ripley v4 and a rear tire on my Canfield Riot (the e13 TRS+ and DHF 2.5 EXO have been my front tires of choice for the Riot---but I will probably give the Assegai a whirl at some point) .


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

For anyone curious, I measured sidewall thickness in multiple places of an Assegai 2.5 3C EXO and it was 
.0391"
Then an Aggressor 2.3 DD and got 
.0905"
The Dissector 2.4 3C EXO was 
.0358"
They were very consistent all the way around both sides. +/- .0005
Edit, also checked DHF 2.5 3C EXO+
.0443"









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NateMob (Mar 25, 2017)

Cool! Wish you had any variety or EXO+ to measure like that.

I measured a 29x2.4 Rekon MaxxTerra EXO on my scale at 869g yesterday while swapping on a 1059g DHR2 EXO+. That Dissector is mighty light, i never trusted the Rekon as a rear tire in the terrain I ride so I'll wait for a heavier duty Dissector.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Heavy duty dissector. The HDD compound.


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

NateMob said:


> Cool! Wish you had any variety or EXO+ to measure like that.
> 
> I measured a 29x2.4 Rekon MaxxTerra EXO on my scale at 869g yesterday while swapping on a 1059g DHR2 EXO+. That Dissector is mighty light, i never trusted the Rekon as a rear tire in the terrain I ride so I'll wait for a heavier duty Dissector.


I know it doesn't really tell the full story of puncture protection, but as a point of reference its helpful. I'm curious to check an EXO+ as well. I knew the DD seemed much thicker than regular EXO, but 2.5 times thicker suprised me.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## NateMob (Mar 25, 2017)

Nismomike said:


> I know it doesn't really tell the full story of puncture protection, but as a point of reference its helpful. I'm curious to check an EXO+ as well. I knew the DD seemed much thicker than regular EXO, but 2.5 times thicker suprised me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Absolutely helpful, thank you for sharing your findings now and in the future.


----------



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

QBP website says they are not getting any in until December. Hope it gets updated


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm on 29": DHF 2.5 3C up front and DHR2 2.4 2c out back. I'm not the most aggressive rider and have the EXO minions on just for grip and confidence...but I'm wondering if something like this would shave the rotational weight and still work decently well in the wet (PNW-ish) vs the DHF/DHR2 for someone not pushing the envelop all the time and not much park riding.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Super stoked to see how it compares to My Bontrager XR4s. First ride tomorrow.

Mounted on 29er SantaCruz Reserve 30s


----------



## MegaStoke (Aug 27, 2018)

29x2.4 EXO 3C WT Dissector

874g. Slightly over spec, but still the lightest tire I've run in a while. I wish they made it in an EXO+, I suspect I'm going to trash it despite running a CushCore XC inside it.

I'll report back once I've beat on it for a few rides.


----------



## MegaStoke (Aug 27, 2018)

agreenbike said:


> Dang now I really want to check one of these out, I still can't believe nobody has them in stock and have a feeling it might be awhile before I can actually get one.
> 
> I am curious too how it compares to the 2.4 dhr2 (rolling, cornering, etc.) also as I'd be swapping my dhr2 for one of these.


Have your LBS get on QBP and submit an item watch. It'll notify them when it comes back in stock and they can order it for you. Assuming your LBS/ is half decent that is.


----------



## GeePhroh (Jan 13, 2004)

Unbrockenchain said:


> QBP website says they are not getting any in until December. Hope it gets updated


Looks like Universal has them in stock right now.


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

Mine is coming tomorrow, picked it up from 365cycles. I'll be running it up front with a 2.4 dual compound Rekon out back on my new Ripmo build (Ibis S35 carbon wheels).


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

Nismomike said:


> For anyone curious, I measured sidewall thickness in multiple places of an Assegai 2.5 3C EXO and it was
> .0391"
> Then an Aggressor 2.3 DD and got
> .0905"
> ...


Interesting how the EXO are all made different.


----------



## Random Dude (Dec 11, 2017)

matt.s67 said:


> Mine is coming tomorrow, picked it up from 365cycles. I'll be running it up front with a 2.4 dual compound Rekon out back on my new Ripmo build (Ibis S35 carbon wheels).


I would like to hear what you think. I am also. Thinking of running it as a front on my Ripmo with S35 wheels and Rekon rear.

I was running 2.6" but started to get some frame rub so I am looking at smaller tires for tame trail riding.


----------



## gfourth (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice to see widths posted! I’m getting one tomorrow that I’m mounting up front with an XR4 in the rear.


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

GeePhroh said:


> Looks like Universal has them in stock right now.


Universal who? I am unfamiliar with this company but may order some if so.

Also, now that the new specialized enduro has been released and comes with 2.6 butcher front/ 2.3 butcher rear, I am considering just getting a 2.3 butcher grid to throw on the back of my bike with my 2.4 dhr2 up front (I have 30mm internal width rims). I know the specialized butcher 2.3 works well on 30mm rims because i've ridden bikes with them on them before. There is also the specialized eliminator which I considered too before and I guess that is another possibility.

I think those specialized 2.3 tires run kinda big though so I hope that if I go that route that I don't end up with a bigger, grippier tire on the rear than the 2.4 dhr2 front!

Edit: Photos I found of tires with calipers on them seem to show that 2.3 specialized tires (or the eliminator at least) on 30mm rims actually run wider than the 2.4 dhr2 does on 30mm rims. That killed that idea already. I know the 2.3 purgatory runs smaller though so that is still an option.

Edit again: the dhr2 was actually on 29mm rims and came in at exactly 2.4 inches when measured on the knobs, the 2.3 eliminator in other threads was over 2.4 inches on 30mm rims, so the width would be the same.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok fellas, I just got my 2.4 Exo (860g on the dot) on to an I9 305 and it went on with ease. I'll be replacing a DHF 2.5 (1064g) exo paired to the new Rekon DC 2.4 out back on my HTLT. 

I'm remaining super hopeful about this tire as its the beefiest tread I've seen in a sub 900g tire. It rolls fast and quiet (street test). The side knobs are pretty large and it has a great look to it. I am hoping the sidewall holds up to what I need it to do here locally at this weight. My only interesting observation is that it is definitely more square than I expected, especially in relation to my other WT tires. Regardless, I just knocked 200g off of my front wheel. LOL 

I'll report back. Feeling stoked....


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

Mine came in at 875g on the dot, which I'm totally fine with, because the new 2.6" 3c Rekons seem to be weighing around 810-820g and the cornering knobs on this tire are way more pronounced.

Furthermore, the 2.6" Rekon is undersized, while this tire seems to be slightly oversized, so the difference is not that far off. My battery died in my digital caliper, but reading the analog portion of the gauge shows this tire right at 2.5" at the widest part. Once again, this is on 35mm internal rims.

Profile on 35mm rims is very nice. I was worried that they may be too squared, but no issues here. Pairs very nicely with the 2.4" DC Rekon out back...this combo had plenty of cornering traction, braking bite, and it rolled very fast. I've run 2.5" DHF/Aggressor all the way to 2.6" Rekon/Bontrager XR2 combos recently, and I think this is a great all around trail combo. The DHF/Aggressor combo made my bike feel like a tank, and this combo feels closer to an XC tire combo in terms of rolling resistance with grip closer to the more aggressive end of the spectrum. Really happy with it.

















*edit - MTBR hates Imgur hosting, so trying a different hosting service:


----------



## gfourth (Apr 12, 2009)

First impression of the 29x2.4 Exo Dissector as a front tire: Super impressed!

Bike is more lively on tame terrain and climbs seem to go down just a bit easier. Less rolling resistance and less weight means less work to pedal around.

I didn't really push it hard into turns at first but came away pleasantly surprised. Current conditions are typical late summer so cal: dry, loose, dusty, hard pack, off camber, etc. At all angles the tire holds and is predictable, sorta like the XR4/SE4- there is no ambiguous transition zone. But because of the channel, taller knobs, whatever magic, it really grips in turns. 

I started to gain confidence and just kept leaning the bike, playing chicken with the lean angles turn after turn as the ride progressed and the tire won. On top of that it feels much quicker to respond to quick direction changes and small corrections in steering. Which alleviates the occasional struggle with new modern geo/short offset fork and the resulting understeer. 

Compared to the XR/SE 4 from Bontrager- still don't see the resemblance at all, especially comparing them side by side, but I guess these are in a similar class. The dissector definitely corners better, but the XR does come in ~70-80g lighter if thats what you're into. I have the 2.4 SE4 out back and plan to keep it that way. I can see why the enduro/dh guys would like the dissector as a rear tire but it's probably overkill for me. Besides I think it would be better served in exo+ and DC to be an appropriate rear tire. 

I'm amazed at how much performance Maxxis squeezed out of such a light faster rolling tire. I'm betting this tire will replace the DHF on stock trail bikes because it'll feel light in the showroom but still perform.


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

Nismomike said:


> Just got my tires today. Ordered 2 of the EXO versions and a few other tires to pair it with. My first impression is it's very light. Compared to the Assegai 2.5, DHR2 2.4 and 2.3, Aggressor 2.3, DHF 2.3 and 2.5, all in EXO casing, it's nearly 100 grams lighter...


Are these 27.5 or 29?


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

matt.s67 said:


> Mine came in at 875g on the dot, which I'm totally fine with, because the new 2.6" 3c Rekons seem to be weighing around 810-820g and the cornering knobs on this tire are way more pronounced.
> 
> Furthermore, the 2.6" Rekon is undersized, while this tire seems to be slightly oversized, so the difference is not that far off. My battery died in my digital caliper, but reading the analog portion of the gauge shows this tire right at 2.5" at the widest part. Once again, this is on 35mm internal rims.
> 
> Profile on 35mm rims is very nice. I was worried that they may be too squared, but no issues here. Pairs very nicely with the 2.4" DC Rekon out back...this combo had plenty of cornering traction, braking bite, and it rolled very fast. I've run 2.5" DHF/Aggressor all the way to 2.6" Rekon/Bontrager XR2 combos recently, and I think this is a great all around trail combo. The DHF/Aggressor combo made my bike feel like a tank, and this combo feels closer to an XC tire combo in terms of rolling resistance with grip closer to the more aggressive end of the spectrum. Really happy with it.


Good info. Are there any conditions that would cause you to switch back to a DHF/AGG ?


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Saw couple references to putting this tire up front paired with a Rekon 2.4 out back, for trail work. That was exactly what I was thinking. Fast rolling for moderately aggressive work. The thinner/lighter sidewall is fine up up front, for me. I will be ordering one (I basically collect tires, ha).

Out back, it's a little light. I'm betting the Exo+ will come. Plus, when pedeling is involved, the MaxxTerra compound could be a little draggy.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Replaced my 29x2.3 Aggressor rear with the 2.4 Dissector. Paired with a 29x2.6 DHF up front on 2018 Hightower. I’m 6’3 265lbs ride northeast rocky / rooty trails with some nice flow at times. 

Compared to the Aggressor the dissector does seem to roll faster and have more bite in the corners, however the Aggressor does seem to have more traction when climbing over roots/rocks in my opinion. I do like this tire combo for the hot / dry summer months here in PA. I think others will like it as well. I would also love to try one out front in a 2.6 when it comes out.
However I will switch back over to my Bontrager XR4 combo for the colder / wet seasons as they do roll just as well with better traction and without giving up too much in the corners. My .02.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

I posted my first ride on my most local trail yesterday with the Dissector/Rekon 2.4 combo. Many of the above observations are dead on with my first impressions.

First my bike felt insanely more lively after dropping 200g off the front and going back to a 2.4. I definitely realized the 2.5 DHF was an overkill for everything I do outside of bike park (5pct). Second, my gawd....fastest combo I’ve ridden in years. My buddy was on a smash with a 2.5 DHF/2.4DHR2 so we were able
To swap back and forth....he was mind blown as well. Third, traction was outstanding and it cornered very well. The transition area was real nice and it let me push hard. I’m sold. If the rekon wears out in the back and they get a DC exo plus version done of this tire it may go on the back as well. 

Caveat....we have some sand here. I’m in Virginia Beach so anything between here and Williamsburg has some areas with thick sand. The tire didn’t like that....it dissected it lol I dead of floating. Wasn’t horrible. But didn’t float like a Hans Damph or Aggressor. You get the point.


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

M320 said:


> Replaced my 29x2.3 Aggressor rear with the 2.4 Dissector. Paired with a 29x2.6 DHF up front on 2018 Hightower. I'm 6'3 265lbs ride northeast rocky / rooty trails with some nice flow at times.
> 
> Compared to the Aggressor the does seem to roll faster and have more bite in the corners, however the Aggressor does have more traction when climbing over roots/rocks in my opinion. I do like this tire combo for the hot / dry summer months here in PA.
> ...


Dang, I was looking for something a little quicker rolling than a 2.4 dhr2 for the rear of my bike but the 2.3 aggressor is not that grippy so if the dissector is faster rolling than that, its pretty much a no-go for me. It should be more capable than a 2.4 rekon it sounds like but I guess I'll be using my DHR2 for awhile now.


----------



## twodownzero (Dec 27, 2017)

agreenbike said:


> Dang, I was looking for something a little quicker rolling than a 2.4 dhr2 for the rear of my bike but the 2.3 aggressor is not that grippy so if the dissector is faster rolling than that, its pretty much a no-go for me. It should be more capable than a 2.4 rekon it sounds like but I guess I'll be using my DHR2 for awhile now.


Get yourself a WTB Vigilante


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

*Gman Dissector Cut*



agreenbike said:


> Dang, I was looking for something a little quicker rolling than a 2.4 dhr2 for the rear of my bike but the 2.3 aggressor is not that grippy so if the dissector is faster rolling than that, its pretty much a no-go for me. It should be more capable than a 2.4 rekon it sounds like but I guess I'll be using my DHR2 for awhile now.


The reason it loses climbing traction is because of those large center knobs which protrude ahead of the two adjacent knobs and the ramping. Solution for the rear tire is to cut that leading edge off. You will lose a little flat line speed but you'll have decent climbing traction and will still be noticeably faster than the DHR2. So... Gman cut rear and leave the front alone and you have the perfect combo for aggressive trail use without the heavy weight of DHF front and slow rolling of DHR2 rear; the new standard for aggro trail use in dry conditions if you ask me.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Gman086 said:


> The reason it loses climbing traction is because of those large center knobs which protrude ahead of the two adjacent knobs and the ramping. Solution for the rear tire is to cut that leading edge off. You will lose a little flat line speed but you'll have decent climbing traction and will still be noticeably faster than the DHR2. So... Gman cut rear and leave the front alone and you have the perfect combo for aggressive trail use without the heavy weight of DHF front and slow rolling of DHR2 rear; the new standard for aggro trail use in dry conditions if you ask me.
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


That sounds pretty sweet! What would be the equivalent for the wet?


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Gman086 said:


> The reason it loses climbing traction is because of those large center knobs which protrude ahead of the two adjacent knobs and the ramping. Solution for the rear tire is to cut that leading edge off. You will lose a little flat line speed but you'll have decent climbing traction and will still be noticeably faster than the DHR2. So... Gman cut rear and leave the front alone and you have the perfect combo for aggressive trail use without the heavy weight of DHF front and slow rolling of DHR2 rear; the new standard for aggro trail use in dry conditions if you ask me.
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Gman what about just running it reversed on the rear?


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

bdundee said:


> Gman what about just running it reversed on the rear?


It would climb like velcro but the ramped knobs would slide on braking.

Cheers,

G


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

svinyard said:


> That sounds pretty sweet! What would be the equivalent for the wet?


Maxxis will tell you the HighRoller 2 but I've found the knobs to be too ramped for decent wet traction. Actually a cut Dissector "should" do well in the wet based on knob spacing and depth but that's only a guess. If you siped that cut center knob then I'm sure it would do well but then again you lose more straight line speed on dry hardpack. Everything is a tradeoff.

Cheers,

G


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

twodownzero said:


> Get yourself a WTB Vigilante


How's the volume though? That's a 2.3, I like the size of the 2.4 dhr2 but there are just limited options at this size I think.


Gman086 said:


> The reason it loses climbing traction is because of those large center knobs which protrude ahead of the two adjacent knobs and the ramping. Solution for the rear tire is to cut that leading edge off. You will lose a little flat line speed but you'll have decent climbing traction and will still be noticeably faster than the DHR2. So... Gman cut rear and leave the front alone and you have the perfect combo for aggressive trail use without the heavy weight of DHF front and slow rolling of DHR2 rear; the new standard for aggro trail use in dry conditions if you ask me.
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Hmm if its only climbing traction that you lose due to the ramped knobs but everywhere else is fine then I would probably leave the knobs alone.

As for everything else, I just noticed today that after just a few rides quite a few of the 3C dhr2 cornering knobs on my rear tires are sliced and the center knobs are already seeing some noticeable wear. I always used dual or other compound rear tires in the past and they looked new after the same number of rides but now I am seeing what all the complaints were about with triple compound tires on the rear wearing fast. This kinda makes me concerned about how the 2.4 dissector 3C will wear.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Managed to score one of these and initial impressions are that this could be the preferred tire for most trail riders. Looks like a DHRII but with a tad shorter knobs and pronounced ramping on the center knobs and very robust looking side knobs. Grateful for the 880 weight vs the almost 1000g weight of the 2.5 Aggressor it will replace. Will probably purchase a second one and replace the massive WT DHF 2.5 as well. Went on easily and volume looks great on a 29mm IW rim. First ride tonight and will post my thoughts. SoCal loose over hard / ruts / sand.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

SDMTB'er said:


> Managed to score one of these and initial impressions are that this could be the preferred tire for most trail riders. Looks like a DHRII but with a tad shorter knobs and pronounced ramping on the center knobs and very robust looking side knobs. Grateful for the 880 weight vs the almost 1000g weight of the 2.5 Aggressor it will replace. Will probably purchase a second one and replace the massive WT DHF 2.5 as well. Went on easily and volume looks great on a 29mm IW rim. First ride tonight and will post my thoughts. SoCal loose over hard / ruts / sand.


Definitely post up your impressions. I'm curious how it does on our terrain and how the rear holds up. I'm on a 2.5 DHF 3C / 2.4 DHR2 DC now. I normally don't run 3C rears because they wear too fast here.


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Definitely sounds comparable to the Kenda Hellkat ATC...which is a little lighter than the likes of DHRII at 890g or so, and a little faster rolling for sure...without giving up much (if any) cornering grip. I run the Hellkat up front. The Dissector might be a little faster rolling yet, though might give up just a Corning traction to the likes of the DHRII and Hellkat. I'm in...went to order one just now and within past few hours they sold out.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

SoCal-Rider said:


> Definitely post up your impressions. I'm curious how it does on our terrain and how the rear holds up. I'm on a 2.5 DHF 3C / 2.4 DHR2 DC now. I normally don't run 3C rears because they wear too fast here.


I REALLY like this tire. Had it on Black Mountain today here in SD. Lighter feeling than DHR2, rolls better than Aggressor or DHR2, and brakes and corners as good as DHR2. Route was fire road, connector downhill, Manzanita, HAB up connector, Black Widow. Definitely put the tire through it's paces. Inflated to 20 psi. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

There's a lot of knobs on that tire...

How thick/thin is the casing underneath the tread??

I had 27.5 x 2.4 DHRII once pissin' sealant, like it had had it's femoral artery severed!?

A very small, pointy stone, went straight through the casing between side & centre knobs.

Someone hit the nail on the head earlier, there's always a trade off.

PS - wish people would stop ripping off the Aggressor  Have a 29 x 2.5 out back on my AM HT.

It's fantastic everywhere except for sticky, wet clay.

Sent from my Nokia X6


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

SDMTB'er said:


> I REALLY like this tire. Had it on Black Mountain today here in SD. Lighter feeling than DHR2, rolls better than Aggressor or DHR2, and brakes and corners as good as DHR2. Route was fire road, connector downhill, Manzanita, HAB up connector, Black Widow. Definitely put the tire through it's paces. Inflated to 20 psi. Definitely a keeper.


Very interesting to hear, I ride those same trails on a regular basis. I'm doubtful as to the 3C longevity in the rear, I've never had a Maxxis 3C make it more than 1.5 months on San Diego trails...


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

rpearce1475 said:


> Very interesting to hear, I ride those same trails on a regular basis. I'm doubtful as to the 3C longevity in the rear, I've never had a Maxxis 3C make it more than 1.5 months on San Diego trails...


Literally YMMV 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

That's a bad ass looking tire :thumbsup:

I'm swimming in spare rear tires (2.5 EXO Aggressor, 2.4 SE4's), but this will be on the short list when the time comes


----------



## NateMob (Mar 25, 2017)

With the EXO weighing 880 and the DH coming in around 1200, i really want an EXO+ or DD in the 1000g range. Great tire for the Southwest chunk.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Read through the thread and Maxxis's website, curious about running this as a rear tire for fall?

See lots of comparisons to DHR2 which is my go to for fall riding, does the tread pattern allow it it shed mud?(not full blown mud tire)


----------



## Shartist (Aug 15, 2018)

ehfour said:


> Read through the thread and Maxxis's website, curious about running this as a rear tire for fall?
> 
> See lots of comparisons to DHR2 which is my go to for fall riding, does the tread pattern allow it it shed mud?(not full blown mud tire)


Keep in mind, that it was designed as a dry and loose tire specifically. If you're looking for something designed with more versatility in mind, DHRII is your ticket.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Any front comparisons to the 2.6 Eliminator done yet?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

SDMTB'er said:


> I REALLY like this tire. Had it on Black Mountain today here in SD. Lighter feeling than DHR2, rolls better than Aggressor or DHR2, and brakes and corners as good as DHR2. Route was fire road, connector downhill, Manzanita, HAB up connector, Black Widow. Definitely put the tire through it's paces. Inflated to 20 psi. Definitely a keeper.


How about the dissector on the back with a dhr2 front, do you think it would be a problem or might the dissector overpower it? Also, do you know how the size compares between the 2.4 dhr2 and 2.4 dissector?

I am pretty happy with my dhr2 front and rear combo so I may keep it but the 3C rear is wearing pretty quickly so there is still a chance that i'll try a dissector on the rear for the heck of it. Sounds like this tire is faster than a dhr2 but with as good cornering grip which is great if true!


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

agreenbike said:


> How about the dissector on the back with a dhr2 front, do you think it would be a problem or might the dissector overpower it? Also, do you know how the size compares between the 2.4 dhr2 and 2.4 dissector?
> 
> I am pretty happy with my dhr2 front and rear combo so I may keep it but the 3C rear is wearing pretty quickly so there is still a chance that i'll try a dissector on the rear for the heck of it. Sounds like this tire is faster than a dhr2 but with as good cornering grip which is great if true!


Being the HT 2 (as well as many other bikes now) comes with DHR2 front and rear that would prob be a good combo for those looking for a slight weight reduction and decreased rolling resistance in the rear. I was actually researching last night putting a DHR2 on the front but the lack of lateral siping has me concerned about washing out.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

Yeah my current bike is actually the HT2 so seeing you running all those different tires on your bike reminds me that I can run them too! I thought I was going to hate the DHR2s, especially as a front tire, and even more especially because I thought the demo bike was slow with them but I actually can't imagine running anything else so far on the bike as they have been great.

I surprisingly haven't had any issues washing the front out even with the same tire front and rear and I am riding more aggresive than ever. I hate riding the same tire front and rear out of fear of dumping the rear when I push too hard but I have no issues so far. Part of me wants to throw a 2.6 specialized butcher or something crazy like that up front but I think the bike would climb slower due to the extra weight upfront. I've also considered throwing a dhf or assegai upfont or keeping the dhr2 front and throwing a 2.3 on the rear (specialized eliminator or something along those lines) for faster rolling speed but I think now the dissector is the only other tire that I am seriously considering on the bike.


----------



## TMWTP (Nov 20, 2015)

I've been searching all over...anyone find 29er MaxxTerra for sale yet?

EDIT: Found one at a LBS in Bend, OR...the last one they had in stock. Everyone is backordered until December.


----------



## Penny (Jul 9, 2006)

I just did my first ride with a 2.4 Max Terra on the front. My first impressions are that this tire has excellent corning grip, rolls quickly, and is more playful than bigger 2.6 tires. Compared with the Hans Dampf 2, it has significantly better cornering ability, better braking, and it isn't any slower on the uphills - exactly what I was looking for. I have another for the rear, which I'm going to throw on this weekend. I think this is going to be a very popular tire for Maxxis.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Penny said:


> Compared with the Hans Dampf 2, it has significantly better cornering ability, better braking, and it isn't any slower on the uphills


I feel like most any tire can be described that way when compared to a Hans Dampf. lol


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

The HD2 Addix is a killer rear trail/ enduro type rear tire.

I'll try the Dissector out as a front but those sort of gaps are too large for a drive tire in my conditions.


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

Was able to get two 29x2.4 EXO Dissectors - 859g and 862g.

Putting one on the front of my Ripley v4 with a Rekon DC in the rear. Will try it both front and back after that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

Shane_CA said:


> Was able to get two 29x2.4 EXO Dissectors - 859g and 862g.
> 
> Putting one on the front of my Ripley v4 with a Rekon DC in the rear. Will try it both front and back after that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the exact combo I'm thinking about. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## half_man_half_scab (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been running the EXO casing in the rear for a few weeks now, came off a 2.3 dual compound DHF. I'm a 200 pound has-been that can kind of corner in desert conditions. I could get away with 25 psi in the back on the DHF sans insert, but the Dissector was burping at that pressure and I couldn't keep air in the tire in the first ride. A few rock strikes, bacon strips, and broken rim later I was feeling pretty pissed at myself. I rebuilt the wheel and gave the tire a second shot with a cushcore, and it's pretty good. I wouldn't say it's any better than the 2.3 DHF in terms of rolling speed or cornering, but it does brake a little better.


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

half_man_half_scab said:


> I've been running the EXO casing in the rear for a few weeks now, came off a 2.3 dual compound DHF. I'm a 200 pound has-been that can kind of corner in desert conditions. I could get away with 25 psi in the back on the DHF sans insert, but the Dissector was burping at that pressure and I couldn't keep air in the tire in the first ride. A few rock strikes, bacon strips, and broken rim later I was feeling pretty pissed at myself. I rebuilt the wheel and gave the tire a second shot with a cushcore, and it's pretty good. I wouldn't say it's any better than the 2.3 DHF in terms of rolling speed or cornering, but it does brake a little better.


Hmm so its like a 2.3 dhf but wider/ more volume, lighter, and less durable. I did always like with a 2.3 dhf in the rear but if the grip is similar, IDK if that's good or not, I was hoping for more grip for sure. The extra volume over the 2.3 dhf might be enough of an advantage for me though.


TMWTP said:


> EDIT: Found one at a LBS in Bend, OR...the last one they had in stock. Everyone is backordered until December.


Jeez, sold only at certain retailers on the first day and sold out and now nobody can get a batch until December? As the new SC hightower shows, people have preordered full bikes and received them in much less time. I don't get why maxxis would release a new dry weather tire then not make it available until the start of winter when most riders have probably forgot about the announcement of the tire. I think they also took forever to release the EXO Assegai but at least you could order one version of the tire.

Hopefully things change and the tires become available before December.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Got a few buddies who saw/rode mine up front on my HT and immediately went to buy one....NOPE. Sold out everywhere. Now I get the envious looks for the next few months. LOLOL Glad I pulled the trigger immediately.


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

agreenbike said:


> Hmm so its like a 2.3 dhf but wider/ more volume, lighter, and less durable. I did always like with a 2.3 dhf in the rear but if the grip is similar, IDK if that's good or not, I was hoping for more grip for sure. The extra volume over the 2.3 dhf might be enough of an advantage for me though.
> Jeez, sold only at certain retailers on the first day and sold out and now nobody can get a batch until December? As the new SC hightower shows, people have preordered full bikes and received them in much less time. I don't get why maxxis would release a new dry weather tire then not make it available until the start of winter when most riders have probably forgot about the announcement of the tire. I think they also took forever to release the EXO Assegai but at least you could order one version of the tire.
> 
> Hopefully things change and the tires become available before December.


Try the Kenda Hellkat 2.4 ATC up front for a little faster rolling, lighter trail/enduro tire compared to the Minions. Mine is wearing great and I suspect it will fill the same roll/niche as the Dissector...for front duties anyways.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

06HokieMTB said:


> That's a bad ass looking tire
> 
> I'm swimming in spare rear tires (2.5 EXO Aggressor, 2.4 SE4's), but this will be on the short list when the time comes


Same here...I basically collect tires. I'm eager to give it a try as well, mostly cause I like trying new sh%@, and I really want to confirm my suspicions...that the performance will be indistinguishable from the Hellkat 2.4 ATC.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

My front DHR2 won't be wearing out anytime soon I think even though the rear is getting pretty chewed up, especially the side knobs. That Kenda Hellkat keeps popping up on my list though so I may have to order a front and rear set one day. Hopefully the rear survives until I can actually order a dissector, but if not, its an option for sure.


----------



## brunnels (May 15, 2010)

I replaced my dual DHRII setup with a Dissector 2.4 up front and a REKON 2.4 in the rear. I definitely love this combo for my trails, rolls much faster and i feel much more confident in the corners with the Dissector. We got some rain this week, and i was pleasantly surprised how well the Dissector was shedding the mud. I haven't used a ton of tire combo's like many of you, but i am definitely happy with the Dissector up front.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Can you compare the front DHR2 to the Dissector with regards to your trail conditions?
I currently have a cut DHR2 front and a Rekon rear.
Most of my riding is on hardpack with loose over (sand/gravel, and spring and fall pine straw and leaves - Lean angles are moderate hence the cut DHR2 on front)

Have been wondering about the Dissector in both positions...
Dissector front with Rekon in back for normal trail riding.
then using the cut DHR2 front, and a Dissector in rear for more challenging terrain.


----------



## brunnels (May 15, 2010)

mykel said:


> Can you compare the front DHR2 to the Dissector with regards to your trail conditions?
> I currently have a cut DHR2 front and a Rekon rear.
> Most of my riding is on hardpack with loose over (sand/gravel, and spring and fall pine straw and leaves - Lean angles are moderate hence the cut DHR2 on front)
> 
> ...


My trail conditions are pretty much all hard pack, with some loose sand in the dry summer. The DHRII's always felt like they were going to slide out on tight turns, and i always thought they were overkill for my trails. The Dissector/Rekon combo feels perfect for my trail, faster rolling, tons of grip, and i felt way more comfortable in the corners.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Decided to take a last minute short day trip up Duluth MN for some park riding with really dry loose over hard steep rock shoots this weekend. I was too lazy to take the Dissectors (front and rear) off and install my DHF/Aggressor combo on my already out gunned 140/150 trail bike and all I have to say is nope nope nope. Although great tires for fast single track, hard packed jump lines, and even trail riding (unless super steep) they just had no braking grip and I never really developed any confidence in loose over hard berms. I'll prolly keep em on for trail riding or maybe keep just the rear and throw my Hellkat back on the front.


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

bdundee said:


> Decided to take a last minute short day trip up Duluth MN for some park riding with really dry loose over hard steep rock shoots this weekend. I was too lazy to take the Dissectors (front and rear) off and install my DHF/Aggressor combo on my already out gunned 140/150 trail bike and all I have to say is nope nope nope. Although great tires for fast single track, hard packed jump lines, and even trail riding (unless super steep) they just had no braking grip and I never really developed any confidence in loose over hard berms. I'll prolly keep em on for trail riding or maybe keep just the rear and throw my Hellkat back on the front.


So you were running the Hellkat up front and then tried the Dissector? Up front? My thought/assumption was they would corner equally, but the Dissector would would give up some braking in loose conditions in trade for a little faster rolling...


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

RAG2 said:


> So you were running the Hellkat up front and then tried the Dissector? Up front? My thought/assumption was they would corner equally, but the Dissector would would give up some braking in loose conditions in trade for a little faster rolling...


Yeah I had the Hellkat on and thought it was a great front tire and pretty big volume compared to the Dissector that replaced it (just for the heck of it, love messing with tires). I don't think the Dissector corners as good but it is a touch faster. That being said I didn't try them back to back in the same conditions so not really apples to apples but I still think the Hellkat would have out performed the Dissector cornering and breaking for sure. I couldn't really lean into the front Dissector at all, not sure if it's a rim width issue or what but I'm on 29mm internal?


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

How do you think your hellkat and dissector are vs the 2.4 dhr2? (assuming you have ridden the dhr2). I have more than enough braking capability with my 2.4 dhr2 front and rear so I definitely don't mind giving up some braking ability for increased rolling speed, but good cornering ability is a must for me. 

From my experience the dhr2 is a hit or miss for cornering but I think its down to what pressure you are using, just a bit too much and that thing is drifty like crazy when slightly leaned over, but let just a bit more air out and suddenly no more cornering problem. Not sure if that has anything to do with your cornering issues with the dissector but it is important in general for sure.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

agreenbike said:


> How do you think your hellkat and dissector are vs the 2.4 dhr2? (assuming you have ridden the dhr2). I have more than enough braking capability with my 2.4 dhr2 front and rear so I definitely don't mind giving up some braking ability for increased rolling speed, but good cornering ability is a must for me.
> 
> From my experience the dhr2 is a hit or miss for cornering but I think its down to what pressure you are using, just a bit too much and that thing is drifty like crazy when slightly leaned over, but let just a bit more air out and suddenly no more cornering problem. Not sure if that has anything to do with your cornering issues with the dissector but it is important in general for sure.


Not enough time on the DHR2 so sorry there. I never had an issue with psi on my DHF's but maybe psi could have been my issue. I was running a little higher than usual due to major chunk without using cushcore but I was right around 26psi front 28psi rear so that should have been fine? I'm right around 180 ready to ride, I guess I could have tried dropping a little but without any rim protection I would have been a little nervous especially with the little lower volume of the Dissector 2.4. I will mess with lower psi on some loose over hard tamer trails this week.


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

I'm 205lbs running 18-19psi up front with Ibis 35mm internal rims. I wouldn't want to run any more pressure than that as it's pretty firm, even for my weight.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

matt.s67 said:


> I'm 205lbs running 18-19psi up front with Ibis 35mm internal rims. I wouldn't want to run any more pressure than that as it's pretty firm, even for my weight.


Thanks, I might give a little bit lower a go. I do know the last time I tried that I ending up with this tho


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

bdundee said:


> Not enough time on the DHR2 so sorry there. I never had an issue with psi on my DHF's but maybe psi could have been my issue. I was running a little higher than usual due to major chunk without using cushcore but I was right around 26psi front 28psi rear so that should have been fine? I'm right around 180 ready to ride, I guess I could have tried dropping a little but without any rim protection I would have been a little nervous especially with the little lower volume of the Dissector 2.4. I will mess with lower psi on some loose over hard tamer trails this week.


28 psi for that weight imo is too high but I tend to run pretty low on my tires and never have ever burped a tire or dented a rim, but that's probably because of my trail conditions. I don't know how accurate my pump is but for me 26psi and over seemed to be when the dhr2s got drifty and not confidence inspiring when leaned over. I used to run even lower on 2.3s on narrower rims (18psi front, 21 psi rear on 24mm rims) but am running about 24-25psi on the rear dhr2 now (2.4 exo on 30mm rims) and 20-21psi upfront. Not sure if the side knobs are touching the ground when pedaling straight at that air pressure but the tires are gripping well, are compliant, cornering is great along with everything else.

In the past I found that running tires too low definitely causes the sidewalls to last several rides less than if pressures were just 1psi higher (after a certain number of rides, the cornering knobs begin to fold over when the tire is leaned and the tire becomes trickier to ride with) so I will have to see how the longevity is at these pressures. But considering how fast the knobs are wearing and tearing on the 3C rear I will probably kill off the tread and traction of the tire before the sidewall strength becomes an issue.

Anyways, I find that little changes in air pressure totally change how a tire behaves and every tire has a sweet spot that's low enough to give max traction and cornering grip but not so low that the casing is folding over when you aggressively corner, and I think lowering the air pressure even helps the braking traction. Considering that you are running a cushcore in your tires the pressures I listed might be too low for your tires to survive your trails but for my trails, I would certainly lower the pressure by a few psi and give it a go.

Edit: Just saw your rim above, I have definitely never done that before! Luckily my trails permit low pressures just fine.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

agreenbike said:


> Edit: Just saw your rim above, I have definitely never done that before! Luckily my trails permit low pressures just fine.


Yeah mine not so much. I'll try a few psi lower but I also hate tire squirm on big hits, I've really never run much lower than 25 front 27 rear (maybe a touch lower on tame trails) and have always found performance spot on til the Dissectors.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Man, 2.4 Kenda Hellkat ATC is sure getting a lot of love in this thread.

Is it that great of a rear tire?


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

Well, in response to the DHR comparison I love the DHRII...I've ran it front and rear, cut and uncut, for park and trail. But it's not the fastest roller for pedally outings. The Dissector should be a little faster roller, and lighter (depending on casing)...I'm still looking forward to trying on the front for trail and aggressive trail riding. But since they arent in stock, the Hellkat is getting love. And it should...for me it's been the perfect alternative to the DHR 2.4 or DHF 2.5 up front...for a faster rolling and lighter alternative. Dare I say, but I've found the Hellkat to corner equally to the Minons in most conditions, and rolls faster. It's basically a better Magic Mary.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

The comparisons are very interesting. I have been running both a HD2 and Hellkat and find they roll very similar in the front on my hard pack trails. The HK grips better overall I think. The dissector seems like a good tire but not sure if it’s worth swapping to one. Maybe as a rear but I’ll wait to see how the 2.6’s perform and get more reviews.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

RAG2 said:


> Well, in response to the DHR comparison I love the DHRII...I've ran it front and rear, cut and uncut, for park and trail. But it's not the fastest roller for pedally outings. The Dissector should be a little faster roller, and lighter (depending on casing)...I'm still looking forward to trying on the front for trail and aggressive trail riding. But since they arent in stock, the Hellkat is getting love. And it should...for me it's been the perfect alternative to the DHR 2.4 or DHF 2.5 up front...for a faster rolling and lighter alternative. Dare I say, but I've found the Hellkat to corner equally to the Minons in most conditions, and rolls faster. It's basically a better Magic Mary.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I'm interested in a lighter, faster rolling DHR2 than can still perform in the wet (PNW). Is the Hellcat a primarily dry option like the Dissector?


----------



## jdang307 (May 30, 2015)

Running XR4/XR3 right now, in San Diego (black mountain, beeler/marthas, etc.). I like it, but could use a little more cornering traction in the rear. Some of our trails are just controlled slides down fist to baby head sized smooth rocks. With some dirt in between sometimes.

Bought another XR4 to put in the back, but maybe thinking Dissector up front, XR4 in the back might work.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Can someone post up a pic of their Hellkat?
The online pics make the side knobs look tiny and I've never seen one in person.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

I forgot to grab one when it was mounted this is what I got for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfourth (Apr 12, 2009)

jdang307 said:


> Running XR4/XR3 right now, in San Diego (black mountain, beeler/marthas, etc.). I like it, but could use a little more cornering traction in the rear. Some of our trails are just controlled slides down fist to baby head sized smooth rocks. With some dirt in between sometimes.
> 
> Bought another XR4 to put in the back, but maybe thinking Dissector up front, XR4 in the back might work.


I'm running the same combo in so cal- Dissector front, SE4 (for the casing) rear. The 4 series was always my favorite rear tire. From what I recall it did decently well as a front tire. The dissector feels like it has a little more bite cornering. They roll really well together.


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

WHALENARD said:


> Can someone post up a pic of their Hellkat?
> The online pics make the side knobs look tiny and I've never seen one in person.


They are bigger than they look in pics.

I cannot comment on their performance in the mud or as a rear tire.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaStoke (Aug 27, 2018)

Quick review on my 29 x 2.4 Dissector EXO 3C MaxxTerra now that I’ve got a few hundred miles on it:

I’m loving this as a rear tire! I’m in the inter-mountain west, and paired with an EXO Assegai our front, is the best aggressive trail tire combo I’ve ever ridden. It rolls fast enough to be tolerable for pedally sections, has great braking traction on anything dry, about average climbing traction, and great cornering bite once laid into the side knobs. Also, when the rear does break loose, it’s in a very controlled, predictable manner.


----------



## Dave1078 (Oct 1, 2007)

Last I heard, this tire was sold out until December. Is that normal?


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

MEC (Canukistani REI) has the 29 x 2.4 EXO

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/6008-388/Dissector-29-F60TPI-3C-MAXXTERRA-EXO-TR-WT-T

99.95 Canukistani Pesos, or 75.91 Feedom Units at todays Robber-Baron prices.


----------



## abomofo (Aug 7, 2017)

How did you get $75.91 FUs (meaning dollars not insults)? When I try the MEC link it lands me with $99.95 plus $19 shipping to Texas.


----------



## Dave1078 (Oct 1, 2007)

mykel said:


> MEC (Canukistani REI) has the 29 x 2.4 EXO
> 
> https://www.mec.ca/en/product/6008-388/Dissector-29-F60TPI-3C-MAXXTERRA-EXO-TR-WT-T
> 
> 99.95 Canukistani Pesos, or 75.91 Feedom Units at todays Robber-Baron prices.


That's a lot of freedom units. I also found them at R2-bike for around the same price. 
https://r2-bike.com/MAXXIS-Tire-Dissector-29-x-240-WT-3C-MaxxTerra-TR-EXO


----------



## zambo78 (Mar 2, 2018)

06HokieMTB said:


> Man, 2.4 Kenda Hellkat ATC is sure getting a lot of love in this thread.
> 
> Is it that great of a rear tire?


I can confirm all the good things about Hellkat... mine is 29x2.4 ATC... on my trail bike on front, with 29mm internal width rims, it's great. It's 60mm wide, good casing for trail/aggressive trail/light enduro use. Works good in soft/winter, but also in hardpack, It has a squared profile, instead of the rounder XR4, i feel that the bike seems that "doesn't want to lean at first" (maybe because it's not that round), you have to give the initial lean, but then it holds well. It's easy to feel the full engaged side knobs also in not crazy leaning angles. 
At only 850gr. it's a very good option for a trail bike, and in front i don't feel rolling resistance that much as i feel in rear tires...

Want to try the dissector in front, but reading this post i will continue with the hellkat front.

I think (and see photos) of many that use hellkats also on the rear and it should be great, but it's a more enduro/gravity use... for my trails i prefer some faster rolling rear.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

MEC is Canukistani, so all prices are quoted in Canadian dollars. 

Plug your total into a currency converter to get the exchange. Be sure to note that the converter you use has Forex fees included. (Exchange is not just a straight swap, there are service charges and fees also tacked onto the rate. Your CC company would be the best bet for checking)


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

abomofo said:


> How did you get $75.91 FUs (meaning dollars not insults)? When I try the MEC link it lands me with $99.95 plus $19 shipping to Texas.


MEC is Canukistani, so all prices are quoted in Canadian dollars.

Plug your total into a currency converter to get the exchange. Be sure to note that the converter you use has Forex fees included. (Exchange is not just a straight swap, there are service charges and fees also tacked onto the rate. Your CC company would be the best bet for checking)


----------



## abomofo (Aug 7, 2017)

Gotcha. For some reason I figured that the MEC site was showing Dollars US with that lovely $ sign. Appreciate the help.


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

Saw a dissector on a bike in a shop today and it definitely looks like the knobs are shorter and tire overall possibly not as high volume as the 2.4 dhr2. I forgot about this tire until now but I think its an interesting choice for something that is faster than a dhr2 yet still fairly capable.



RAG2 said:


> They are bigger than they look in pics.
> 
> I cannot comment on their performance in the mud or as a rear tire.
> 
> ...


That tread pattern kind of looks like a cross between a magic mary, hans dampf and something else in that photo. Interesting.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

my interest in this (specifically designed for rear) tire will increase when they release it in the rear tire appropriate dual-compound


----------



## Penny (Jul 9, 2006)

06HokieMTB said:


> my interest in this (specifically designed for rear) tire will increase when they release it in the rear tire appropriate dual-compound


That will be a winner for sure.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

agreenbike said:


> Saw a dissector on a bike in a shop today and it definitely looks like the knobs are shorter and tire overall possibly not as high volume as the 2.4 dhr2. I forgot about this tire until now but I think its an interesting choice for something that is faster than a dhr2 yet still fairly capable...


29 x 2.4 Dissector EXO (Brand new - stretched for 24hrs at 50psi)

Tread Depth
Center - .180
Side - .250

Width
Casing - 2.375
Tread - 2.405

Pressure 28.5 psi
Weight: 905 gms (860 claimed)

29 x 2.4 DHR2 EXO+ (Front ~ 15 miles wear on forest hardpack)

Tread Depth
Center - .188
Side - .250

Width
 Casing - 2.360
 Tread - 2.405

Pressure - 25 psi
Weight - 1005gm (1010 claimed)

Rims - Spank Vibrocore 350 - internal 30.5mm

So Dissector and DHR2 are pretty much the same size.
Now I just gotta ride it. Torrential thunderstorms atm, so no riding for a day or two.


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

mykel said:


> Tread depth
> 
> 29 x 2.4 DHR2 EXO+ (Front ~ 15 miles wear on forest hardpack)
> 
> ...


Nice, that's a good thing I guess and looks must be very deceiving. How about the casing and tread width since you list only one dimension, is it also the same for both? I wonder where they managed to shave weight to get the dissector 90 grams lighter than a comparable dhr2.

And as above I will be even more interested when they come out with a dual compound tire too but at this point just getting a 3C would be okay.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Sorry if this has been asked.

Seems that the casing found on the Minion WTs are significantly burlier than the Rekon WT. Like they are two entirely different casings, for very different applications.

How about the Dissector in the non-DH version? Minion casing or the lighter Rekon WT casing?


----------



## Inspector24 (Jul 12, 2016)

Good question. Might get a clue based on how many TPI the casing is?


----------



## MegaStoke (Aug 27, 2018)

I'd say the Dissector is ever so slightly thinner than my DHF EXO, feels like the same casing as the Assguy EXO. Not as light as a Rekon, aka tissue paper. I've already pretty much worn out my Dissector's knobs due to heavy use in rocky terrain, with no casing issues whatsoever. That said, I will run a DoubleDown, or maybe EXO+ Dissector once they come out, as I often kill rear tires in this weight class.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

So it sounds like we (me?) need a DC EXO+ Dissector?


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

My question is why is this tire so slow to roll out to all the retailers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaStoke (Aug 27, 2018)

06HokieMTB said:


> So it sounds like we (me?) need a DC EXO+ Dissector?


Sounds like the perfect rear tire for my neck of the woods.


----------



## scandy1 (May 2, 2016)

anyone had much time on one of these in the front? trying to decide on a new tire and was going to go with a DHF, but wondering how this would compare. I dont want or need the braking grip of a DHF, but still want as much cornering grip as i can get, I'm hoping this would be like a fast rolling DHF, that corners as well but gives up a little in straight line grip.


----------



## Penny (Jul 9, 2006)

scandy1 said:


> anyone had much time on one of these in the front? trying to decide on a new tire and was going to go with a DHF, but wondering how this would compare. I dont want or need the braking grip of a DHF, but still want as much cornering grip as i can get, I'm hoping this would be like a fast rolling DHF, that corners as well but gives up a little in straight line grip.


I've been on it about a month and I'm quite happy with it on the front. Granted, I'm not riding the bikepark or racing enduro.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

scandy1 said:


> anyone had much time on one of these in the front? trying to decide on a new tire and was going to go with a DHF, but wondering how this would compare. I dont want or need the braking grip of a DHF, but still want as much cornering grip as i can get, I'm hoping this would be like a fast rolling DHF, that corners as well but gives up a little in straight line grip.


Its exactly like what you wrote. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

scandy1 said:


> anyone had much time on one of these in the front? trying to decide on a new tire and was going to go with a DHF, but wondering how this would compare. I dont want or need the braking grip of a DHF, but still want as much cornering grip as i can get, I'm hoping this would be like a fast rolling DHF, that corners as well but gives up a little in straight line grip.


X3. You are pretty much dead on. I came off the DHF 2.5 (overkill for me) and this thing made the front of my bike feel like it drank a redbull. LOL Fast as hell, brakes REALLY well, corners great. My new favorite tire. As soon as this flimsy Rekon wears out and we get some new casings on the shelf, I'll probably put an exo plus on the rear.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Too bad you can't hardly buy these things anywhere!

Anyone located a batch stateside?


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

Suns_PSD said:


> Too bad you can't hardly buy these things anywhere!
> 
> Anyone located a batch stateside?


X2

Looking. . . . . .


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Chuch said:


> X3. You are pretty much dead on. I came off the DHF 2.5 (overkill for me) and this thing made the front of my bike feel like it drank a redbull. LOL Fast as hell, brakes REALLY well, corners great. My new favorite tire. As soon as this flimsy Rekon wears out and we get some new casings on the shelf, I'll probably put an exo plus on the rear.


Just tried it on the front with a DHR2 2.3 on the rear and loved the combo! Lightened the feel of the bike considerably and didn't give anything up on traction up or down.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I need to put my set back on. I didn't like them on the steeps but now ya'll got me thinking it might have been a pressure thing.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

bdundee said:


> I need to put my set back on. I didn't like them on the steeps but now ya'll got me thinking it might have been a pressure thing.


No need. If you have a 3c Exo 29er in like new condition I'll buy it off ya.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

This tire looks pretty square on 35mm rims.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I'd say 35mm ID wheels is the absolute upper limit for WT tires. That's getting into the 2.6" sized tire range. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

You guys consider that square? Look how far off center the side knobs are...I consider that rounded but I guess that’s how opinions differ. I’m running mine on 35mm internal as well - no issues with wash outs, they feel very supportive when cornering and I can tell based on how clean the side knobs are on flat ground that the center knobs are doing all the work in that regard.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

matt.s67 said:


> You guys consider that square? Look how far off center the side knobs are...I consider that rounded but I guess that's how opinions differ. I'm running mine on 35mm internal as well - no issues with wash outs, they feel very supportive when cornering and I can tell based on how clean the side knobs are on flat ground that the center knobs are doing all the work in that regard.


I was just saying that in comparison to a pic above on 29mm rims. And compared to Rekons I had on there before. Glad to hear you like them, haven't ridden mine yet. Is there a vague feel in the transition like the DHF or is it much less noticeable? Not that that's a bad thing when you get used to it, just wondering if I need be aware of it.


----------



## striker86 (Mar 8, 2019)

I have the 27.5 x 2.5 WT DHF Front and Aggressor 2.5 WT rear setup currently on my Canyon Spectral. Its been great in summer in Australia but I found myself having to pump a lot more and pedal between sections when the trails had flatter sections.

Just received some Dissectors 27.5 x 2.4 WT version in EXO 3C Maxx Terra. Purchased them for $65 AUD which is about $40 USD so they were way cheaper than the usual bike shops selling them at retail.

The weights came in at 838g and 846g respectively.
However I just measured my 2.5 Aggressor and its only 882g.
So it looks like I wont be saving much in that department.
Hopefully it rolls way better while keeping similar grip and braking traction.
Is 3C Maxx terra slightly heavier than an equivalent Dual compound?

Anyway, keen to test it out soon on the rear first to see how it goes then will also try running front and rear combo as well.


----------



## bills8 (Jul 30, 2016)

striker86 said:


> Anyway, keen to test it out soon on the rear first to see how it goes then will also try running front and rear combo as well.


I'm very interested in hearing your review especially how it compares as a rear on your Spectral vs the Agressor (with the DHF in front). Thanks in advance!


----------



## Andrew8404 (Nov 20, 2011)

striker86 said:


> I have the 27.5 x 2.5 WT DHF Front and Aggressor 2.5 WT rear setup currently on my Canyon Spectral. Its been great in summer in Australia but I found myself having to pump a lot more and pedal between sections when the trails had flatter sections.
> 
> Just received some Dissectors 27.5 x 2.4 WT version in EXO 3C Maxx Terra. Purchased them for $65 AUD which is about $40 USD so they were way cheaper than the usual bike shops selling them at retail.
> 
> ...


The aggressor doesn't have very much tread so I doubt the Dissector will roll faster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

How does the Dissector work as a front in both side grip and RR compared to the Assegai, DHF, and others?
Anyone?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Suns_PSD said:


> How does the Dissector work as a front in both side grip and RR compared to the Assegai, DHF, and others?
> Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


So far so good as a front tire - had minion DHF 2.5 prior. Has excellent cornering and straight braking.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Ordered a Dissector for a new front from R2 as they had it in stock and I order my Schwalbe rear tires in pairs from there cause they are so much cheaper. 
Will update in a few weeks. Still searching for that ideal front tire. 
Going to try one of these and the Edge 22 back to back. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Penny (Jul 9, 2006)

I have 150 miles or my rear Dissector and I suspect I have 150 more miles in it. In the past, I’ve gotten around 500-600 miles out of less aggressive dual compound rear tires. I’m hoping Maxxis ends up making a dual compound Dissector.


----------



## Endubro45 (Jan 14, 2018)

Just did my first ride today on the 2.4 3C Dissector in the rear, and I have the Assegai 2.5 up front. I am moving from the DHR II 2.4 in the back. 

I am riding dry Northern California trails, but I think I have found my new favorite tire combo. The assegai up front provides unreal traction and braking, and the dissector rolls so unbelievable well compared to the DHR II while still providing great braking and cornering. Highly recommend!


----------



## striker86 (Mar 8, 2019)

Ok so Ive done two days with DHF in the front and Dissector on the rear now and Im very happy with it as well.

Did all my usual trails from Blues up to Double Blacks.

Rolls better than the Aggressor 2.5 from the get go. I noticed I was braking a lot more on the steeper runs so it was keeping speed easily.

Cornering grip is excellent. No difference between it and the aggressor.

Braking traction about the same, maybe slightly less but nothing to worry about.

I might not put one on the front just yet and wear out the DHF first. Hopefully by then there is a DC version and Ill swap the rear 3C to the front.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Any more reviews of this in the wet/somewhat wet (trail not Park)? DHF/DHR2 right now, wondering how much I'd give up in the PNW by swapping out the DHR2 for something a little faster rolling. Sounds like its an ideal aggressive summer tire!


----------



## Endubro45 (Jan 14, 2018)

svinyard said:


> Any more reviews of this in the wet/somewhat wet (trail not Park)? DHF/DHR2 right now, wondering how much I'd give up in the PNW by swapping out the DHR2 for something a little faster rolling. Sounds like its an ideal aggressive summer tire!


I think you are right, aggressive summer tire for dry conditions is how I would characterize this tire.

Haven't tested in the wet yet but my plan is to go back to the DHR II in the rear once it gets wet. To echo what was just said the Dissector truly rolls so well, but my local trails are extremely steep so once they get slick I need the anchor that is the DHR II when I go down.

Also - unrelated but I think the Assegai is everything that it was advertised to be. Coming from a DHF up front I love how there is a smoother transition from the center knobs to the side nobs, unlimited traction once it gets steep!


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

How does it do on hard packed loose over hard kitty litter like trails and rocks? My trails are a lot of that and off camber too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea_dude (Oct 2, 2019)

It did fantastic in mammoth. Not sure if that is similar to the kitty litter you ride but transitioning from sliding through kitty little to grabbing pumice rocks the tire was durable, predictable and stable in the EXO cases. Can't wait for EXO+


----------



## Dave1078 (Oct 1, 2007)

I ordered a pair of EXO Dissectors off of R2 since they don't exist in the U.S. Does anyone know why they're out of stock for so long here?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I have one on the shelf myself, also from R2.

Maybe I'll try it out next.


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

BmanInTheD said:


> I was just saying that in comparison to a pic above on 29mm rims. And compared to Rekons I had on there before. Glad to hear you like them, haven't ridden mine yet. Is there a vague feel in the transition like the DHF or is it much less noticeable? Not that that's a bad thing when you get used to it, just wondering if I need be aware of it.


Sorry I thought I replied to this, but I guess not, lol. No vague feeling at all, I haven't had any oh-sh*t moments and I've pushed this tire pretty hard. It corners VERY well for a trail weight tire and is absolutely predictable, even in loose over hard conditions. Really loving it thus far with a Rekon DC out back.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm guessing from all the replies here I'm the only one that doesn't care much for it on the front? I mean it does alright for normal trail duties but I really like my modded 2.4 DHR up front much more and only a few grams heavier.


----------



## 6280 (Nov 27, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

On the trailbike, I too am a fan of a cut/trimmed DHR2 up front (Dissector in back) @bdundee - you are not alone.


----------



## laserjockrock (Jun 22, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> Too bad you can't hardly buy these things anywhere!
> 
> Anyone located a batch stateside?


I'm late to the party as well... but someone here recommended MEC (in Canada). They had some 29r x 2.4s, and shipping really wasn't that bad.

https://www.mec.ca/en/product/6008-388/Dissector-29-F60TPI-3C-MAXXTERRA-EXO-TR-WT-T


----------



## scot45 (Jun 16, 2006)

desertwheeler said:


> How does it do on hard packed loose over hard kitty litter like trails and rocks? My trails are a lot of that and off camber too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been running one now for a while on my Evil Offering here in Vegas. Honestly I'd be hard pressed to say it is any better than my usual 2.5 WT Aggressor. In fact I almost feel as if the Aggressor may be better at least here in my rocky, dusty, desert environment. I did not notice and vast improvement in traction or cornering.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

scot45 said:


> I've been running one now for a while on my Evil Offering here in Vegas. Honestly I'd be hard pressed to say it is any better than my usual 2.5 WT Aggressor. In fact I almost feel as if the Aggressor may be better at least here in my rocky, dusty, desert environment. I did not notice and vast improvement in traction or cornering.


The Dissector is too gappy for hardpack as a rear tire imo where you want more tread touching and edges on the ground. Just by looking at it I would not consider it an upgrade as a rear tire over the Aggressor in your conditions. Now if you were riding in the loamy forests of the PNW the story would be vastly different.


----------



## Inspector24 (Jul 12, 2016)

Odd, I would think Vegas being a desert would be full of really dry and lose and loose over hard terrain, Kind of like Australia which Maxis and Brosnan indicate the tire was designed for. 🧐 

What is the terrain like on the trails you ride? Are you on more hard pack sand stone than you are loose gravel/sand? I found when upgrading tires it takes several rides to get used to the higher grip levels and be comfortable going faster and ride slightly different to take advantage of the added grip. Is it possible you just need to go faster? 😁


----------



## scot45 (Jun 16, 2006)

Inspector24 said:


> Odd, I would think Vegas being a desert would be full of really dry and lose and loose over hard terrain, Kind of like Australia which Maxis and Brosnan indicate the tire was designed for. ?
> .


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

You’d be surprised how hard the ground is in the desert after being ridden on for years. Most desert ground is pretty firm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inspector24 (Jul 12, 2016)

Some might be surprised, there’s a number of similar desert trails around here, lots of time spent in southern Utah and Vegas desert so I feel pretty familiar with the general terrain, but perhaps my idea of hard desert pack dirt is different. At any rate it’s a good data point. Aggressor has been a great tire for me, hoping to try the dissector one day!


----------



## laserjockrock (Jun 22, 2015)

*Dissector = mini-DHF (dry weather, anyways&#8230*

OK, I have to say that I'm surprisingly impressed. After about 50 miles, here's a lot of words about my (limited!) experiences so far:

Backstory: 
After running DHF up front for years here on the dusty, dry, rocky CO Front Range, I swore when I got my Ripmo last year I'd try to find less-draggy solutions. Got the bike with the 2.6 Schwalbe Nobby Nic option which - while fast - was deeply unsatisfying compared to the DHF/Aggressor experience from my first Ripmo demo. Walked up the Schwalbe line, playing with HansDampf, and eventually up to Magic Mary front, HD, rear. While they rolled great and the Addix compounds offer industry-leading grip-to-rolling ratio, I've come to find what so many others on this forum have echoed: Schwalb doesn't really have a 'dry conditions' winner like Maxxis.

So, went back to the DHF(2.5)/Aggressor(2.3) for the last ~9months. Definitely capable of anything I would throw at 'em, and they saved my ass from stupid moves so many times. But I'm not a downhill/enduro guy. I love technical, rocky all-mountain/trail where the DHF provides confidence, but honestly isn't fully needed&#8230; just overcompensation for a mid-40's rider who's sick of crashing.  So I could identify with a few others have also said on this thread: the DHF is prob overkill for me, and unnecessarily makes my bike slower. For me, I don't care about weight, but I do care about Rolling Resistance - but not willing to give up grip cornering and going down. I considered maybe a 2.3 DHF up front (?!) but really, what was that going to give me?

Aside: My first move speeding up the bike but keeping it 'safe', was to speed up the rear. Aggressor offered killer traction on every climb, but wasn't the fastest - really felt the drag on the flats for long epics. Maybe went a little extreme, I put on a Minion SS&#8230; WOW, such a fun, fast summer tire! OK, so the braking is total ****, but keeping the pressure low, it handles most climbs without breaking traction if I'm careful. Most.  But it's more solid than a Rock Razor, corners *SO* good, and wow it's fast. Such an interesting mix for a DHF up front - and hardly anyone is talking about the SS anymore. I'm a fan.

I heard about the Dissector this fall - too late - sold out everywhere in the US. But excited what a number here had said, I decided to pay way too much ($100 ea!) at MEC in Canada, and got 2 to experiment both front and rear.

Swapping for my 2.5 DHF, the 2.4 Dissector I had an experience here just like many had said: First, dropping 1/2 a pound unsprung weight definitely made the bike ridiculously more nimble, effortlessly launching into last-minute turns. The rolling resistance, however, was in a totally different league. Man - the bike felt like it was on steroids (er, I guess like *I* was on steroids, right?). On my standard technical test climb, I beat a PR I've been failing to beat all year - by 10%! - and I was still sick with a cold. Wow, it was nice.

Of course, not too surprising, tho. The real question was if it would hold an edge in turns and save my ass going downhill.

This is where I'm kinda shocked. Cornering on the dry, dusty, rocky, or 'kitty litter'&#8230; it's held it's edge every time. Yes, the transition to the corner lugs does seem a little easier than the "no man's land" you have to lean the DHF over to get to. You can feel those side lugs quicker, which honestly does inspire confidence.

Downhill, I've hit it pretty hard (maybe ~90% my max?). First, the tire def rolls faster than the DHF, so now the whole bike does feel quicker - including the downhills. Like someone else said, I found myself using my brakes more, and coming into familiar sections maybe a little faster than I usually do. Oops. But, because the tire turns quicker, the whole bike was more nimble and I pulled off some fun last-minute switches at higher speed than usual. Fun. Blasted over some gnarly sections at high speed and felt composed. Spun through some technical downhill single track faster than I ever have with the DHF and still felt in control.

With all the positives, I will say this: I felt like the tire really needed me to pay more attention to PUSH IT DOWN into corners and gnar, whereas the DHF allowed me to get lazy. I'm not sure why I feel this way yet - b/c I didn't crash or loose really loose traction in an obvious way. Maybe it's because it was lighter/skinner or I'm just not clear yet on how this tire 'feels'? Or maybe I was at the edge and slipping? Not sure - I'll keep my attention on it as I push and get back with what I notice.

Also, I want to share that I didn't dig this tire up front until I dropped the pressure. Starting at 22~23psi it was bouncing all over the place, and slowly improved as I kept walking the pressure down. Once I got to 20~19 I started to trust it. And at 18PSI it was simply *magic*! (I'm 185lbs, use 30mm ID rims, and have vorsprung coil in my Fox36 which compensates for big hits well... Still, prob a good reason to get the EXO+ when it comes out). After one bomber downhill section I checked the tire and it was ~16.5 and still held up - so that's a good sign for durability. Anyways, even if you can't go as low as I do, I suggest trying it at a lower PSI&#8230; it really turns the Dissector into a different beast.

All this said - it's not a DHF. But for most of us, on most of our (dry) trails, I think the Dissector can fit a unique front tire niche for those of us in the dusty, dry west: decent cornering/grip with improved rolling resistance and weight. Perfect 'mini-DHF' for Trail to All Mountain.

I think for myself, I would want to try the 2.6" Dissector (maybe EXO+?) when it comes out this next spring. I'll keep testing this 2.4, but given it was plenty fast and I might've been feeling it's traction edge, I just may want a smidge more traction. And if I stay at these low pressures, a little more volume would be nice. So, 2.6 Dissector up front may be that.

OK, all this said, my fantasy going forward is to take advantage of the Ripmo's "one-bike-quiver" by having 3 sets of wheels:

[1]. All-mountain/Techy Trail/Daily Driver -> front: 2.6 Dissector, rear: 2.4 Rekon. 30mm ID rims.
[2]. "Downcountry"/Light Trail/Long Epics -> front: 2.4 Dissector, rear: 2.3 Minion SS. 28mm ID rims
[3]. Downhill/park/Whole Enchilada/etc -> front: 2.5 DHF/Assegi, rear: unknown (Aggressor, HansDampf, 2.4 Dissector, etc). 30~35mm ID rims


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

That was a great write up on tires. Appreciate it. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

I've finally got some thorough miles on a Dissector 2.4 Front w Rekon 2.4 rear combo and I will tell you guys that unless I am at a bike park, this is my new go to. The Rekon does indeed have a noticeable vague transition area in loose stuff but I seem to get along with it. The Dissector up front hasn't let me down yet in any capacity and like the reviewer said above, I weight 185 kitted up and found the sweet spot right at about 19psi. I will definitely throw one on the rear when readily available. 

For the first time in a good while I don't feel like I have "over tire'd" my bike to achieve the confidence I have been looking for. Stoked.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Chuch said:


> I've finally got some thorough miles on a Dissector 2.4 Front w Rekon 2.4 rear combo and I will tell you guys that unless I am at a bike park, this is my new go to. The Rekon does indeed have a noticeable vague transition area in loose stuff but I seem to get along with it. The Dissector up front hasn't let me down yet in any capacity and like the reviewer said above, I weight 185 kitted up and found the sweet spot right at about 19psi. I will definitely throw one on the rear when readily available.
> 
> For the first time in a good while I don't feel like I have "over tire'd" my bike to achieve the confidence I have been looking for. Stoked.


I agree with the last two posts. I was running Minion DHF WT 2.5 Exo 3C Maxx Terra and DHR II WT 2.4 Dual Compound on my new Hightower and decided to switch to 2.4 Dissectors front and rear and try that out for a few weeks. Undoubtedly, the bike feels lighter on the climbs and over flat ground, pedals much more efficiently due to the lower rolling resistance.

While it is true that the Dissectors have not let me down, there was still something that was holding me back in my head. I can't quite put my finger on it but this was confirmed as for my ride yesterday I decided to switch back to the Minions for a comparison. I immediately noticed the difference vs. the Dissectors. While the tires were heavier, I felt much more confident on the downs. You just can't beat the DHR II for traction for braking, and the two tires altogether just seem to have better performance over rock gardens and chop and hold their line better than the Dissectors probably due to the momentum from the extra weight. I ran both sets of tires at identical pressures - 20 psi rear, 18 psi front.

Many would want to know how much less traction the Dissector has vs. the DHRII and I had to put a number on it I would say about 15% less braking traction compared to the DHRII, maybe around what the Aggressor is. However, the Dissector is much lighter than the Aggressor.

So as usual, this question of what tire to use comes back "how and where you ride." I would say for technical riding, or riding where you need all the help you can get but are willing to take a penalty for climbing weight, Minions are awesome. If you are looking for an all around trail setup, the Dissectors are a really good solution.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

anybody finding maxxterra 29 2.4 for sale anywhere?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I've got a new one I might sell.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

I have only used the Dissector as a rear and in dry, dusty and rocky trail conditions. My 29er tyre was light, I think 830gms from memory. I found the Dissector rolls significantly faster than a 2.4 DHRII 3C and close to the same as a 2.3DHRII dual compound.

Grip wise I found the Dissector is a step down from the 2.4 and 2.3 DHRII tyres in all aspects. It just doesn't hang on like the DHR in the corners. There's not much in it but they do get into drift easier when you really lean on the pedals and drive it thru. Braking the DHR kills it.

All tyres running 26psi with cushcore FYI.


----------



## laserjockrock (Jun 22, 2015)

mfa81 said:


> anybody finding maxxterra 29 2.4 for sale anywhere?


https://www.mec.ca/en/product/6008-388/Dissector-29-F60TPI-3C-MAXXTERRA-EXO-TR-WT-T

Just got 2 there a few weeks ago. Shipping to US was pretty cheap and ~4 days I think.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I've got a new one I'd ship anywhere in the USA for $85, includes shipping. 
I spent more than that on it and loosing shipping on top but just going a different direction.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

I am considering to try Dissector on my 27.5 AM bike. Currently running Magic Mary 2.35 and Aggressor 2.5 EXO 60 2c.
So Cal dry, dusty, loose over HP.
Anyone can comment how the Dissector compares to Magic Mary in the front and Aggressor in the back?
I also have an Assegai 3c 60 EXO waiting to be mounted to the front, but am a bit hesitant due to its weight /1040g/ I believe Mary was around 850g


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

jazzanova said:


> I am considering to try Dissector on my 27.5 AM bike. Currently running Magic Mary 2.35 and Aggressor 2.5 EXO 60 2c.
> So Cal dry, dusty, loose over HP.
> Anyone can comment how the Dissector compares to Magic Mary in the front and Aggressor in the back?
> I also have an Assegai 3c 60 EXO waiting to be mounted to the front, but am a bit hesitant due to its weight /1040g/ I believe Mary was around 850g


I tried the Dissector on the front paired with an Aggressor and felt a bit of pushing on my AM bike.Ended up putting on an Assegai and don't really feel the weight.

The Dissector found a home on the front of my XC bike for the winter paired with a Forekaster.

I'm in NorCal with the usual blown-out conditions.


----------



## laserjockrock (Jun 22, 2015)

I spent a year w/ the MM on the front (HD on the back). MM is light and has great rolling resistance for what it is. Its giant lugs are designed more for loamy&muddy terrain - and it often is reported to do better in wetter/muddier conditions. 

Out in the dry conditions of CO Front Range, I found it not to grip as well. Versus the DHF, bigger lugs would squirm under cornering load, and tire would (moreso) slide on loose-over-hard. DHF won - but with the sacrifice of weight and rolling resistance. :/

Dissector keeps some of the DHF composure up front - I'm guessing from tougher blocks that squirm less? I found it more 'capable' on dustry/dry/rocky. However, I admit that I really, really like the Addix Soft compound... felt like *glue* - BUT, just for a bit. After a couple months, didn't feel as 'sticky', which I guess could be part of simply wearing out quickly. 

B/c I switched from MM back to DHF, It's been a while since I've been on the MM. But, I'd guess the Dissector rolls faster. Definitely feels better hold on the corners in the dry. I like the 'transition' to corner lugs... mostly b/c it doesn't actually feel like a transition! 

IN general, no, the Dissector is not a DHF/Assegai... def lighter duty category. But, IMHO it is better suited for dry/rocky than the MM. (I had to go down to 18PSI to like the tire up front, and my sweet spot w/ MM was ~20ish.) 2.4" is fine for 'Aggressive Trail'. I'm guessing that the 2.6" will prob be a better choice for me up front so I can push more in the gnar to really call it 'all mountain'. Looking forward to when they properly launch the line in 2020...


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Good info. I agree with everything you said regarding MM Addix vs. DHF 2.5 as a front.

Sounds like the Dissector is a really ideal fast rolling lightweight front trail tire, even aggressive trails. My fellow tire nerds were sort of indicating this which is why I sold mine off before riding it. Sounds killer just not exactly what I'm looking for in a front at this junction. Would also make a killer rear tire for loam or loose conditions in the rear in an Exo casing.

But it's not a DHF, Assagai, etc...

Anyone tried the Hans Dampf 2 as an aggressive front tire?


----------



## laserjockrock (Jun 22, 2015)

Suns_PSD said:


> Good info. I agree with everything you said regarding MM Addix vs. DHF 2.5 as a front.
> 
> Sounds like the Dissector is a really ideal fast rolling lightweight front trail tire, even aggressive trails. My fellow tire nerds were sort of indicating this which is why I sold mine off before riding it. Sounds killer just not exactly what I'm looking for in a front at this junction. Would also make a killer rear tire for loam or loose conditions in the rear in an Exo casing. But it's not a DHF, Assagai, etc...
> 
> Anyone tried the Hans Dampf 2 as an aggressive front tire?


My Ripmo came w/ the Addix HansDampf 2 up front... was *all* over the place. Then swapped the NN rear for HD rear. Better but not enough. Then upgraded the HD up front for the MM w/ HD rear. Best, but still not enough for me.

For rocky/dry/hardpack/kittylitter (for me) the Dissector was an improvement in everything except rolling resistance.


----------



## Andeh (Jul 30, 2014)

FYI, WorldWideCyclery has the 29er EXO version in stock again. Ordered one to try as a rear (instead of DHR) with Assegai front.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Snagged two. One to try on the rear and one for sh*ts and giggles. Thanks bro. They are already gone. Crazy.


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

robmac48 said:


> I have only used the Dissector as a rear and in dry, dusty and rocky trail conditions. My 29er tyre was light, I think 830gms from memory. I found the Dissector rolls significantly faster than a 2.4 DHRII 3C and close to the same as a 2.3DHRII dual compound.
> 
> Grip wise I found the Dissector is a step down from the 2.4 and 2.3 DHRII tyres in all aspects. It just doesn't hang on like the DHR in the corners. There's not much in it but they do get into drift easier when you really lean on the pedals and drive it thru. Braking the DHR kills it.
> 
> All tyres running 26psi with cushcore FYI.


Considering this tire was designed as more of a dry conditions bikepark tire, how do you think it is for general trail riding? Considering that it is supposed to roll pretty quick but is knobby it seems like a good choice for getting more volume than a 2.3 minion without a bunch of rolling resistance.

The 2.4 3C dhr2 combo on my hightower is still working amazingly well for dh riding but its definitely slow pedalling. I think slapping a dissector on the rear of my bike would be a step backwards for my downhill riding but for more pedal-y stuff it might be a better choice. I rode with 2.3 minion for awhile and found the rolling resistance to be okay but thought a bit more volume would be nice. Now the 2.4 dhr2 has good volume and grip but is slow pedalling so...


----------



## Sour Grapes (Aug 26, 2019)

Pro Bike Supply seems to have the 2.9”x2.6” 3C/EXO in stock (TB00237000), but this isn’t a SKU on Maxxis’ website (no 2.6” for 29” tires).

Ordered one to see what I get.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

agreenbike said:


> Considering this tire was designed as more of a dry conditions bikepark tire, how do you think it is for general trail riding? Considering that it is supposed to roll pretty quick but is knobby it seems like a good choice for getting more volume than a 2.3 minion without a bunch of rolling resistance.
> 
> The 2.4 3C dhr2 combo on my hightower is still working amazingly well for dh riding but its definitely slow pedalling. I think slapping a dissector on the rear of my bike would be a step backwards for my downhill riding but for more pedal-y stuff it might be a better choice. I rode with 2.3 minion for awhile and found the rolling resistance to be okay but thought a bit more volume would be nice. Now the 2.4 dhr2 has good volume and grip but is slow pedalling so...


Man, the DHR2 2.4 has been my fav F and R tire for a long time so I feel like we are in the same ball game here. I've put my feedback above, which you can go dig in to, but I went from the DHF2.5 to the Dissector 2.4 on my HT2 and I am in love with this tire on my "trail" bike man. I think you should really give it a go. Its fast, it breaks well, it corners hard. I dig it, and you may too. So far (Hard pack, rocks, loose, pine straw, leaves, dirt) it has done fantastic. We do have some legitimate Sandy areas out here in Virginia and it digs in a bit too much there.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Ran Dissector and Assegai combo. I finally found peace with Maxxis Forekaster 2.6" front and 2.35" rear:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Sour Grapes said:


> Pro Bike Supply seems to have the 2.9"x2.6" 3C/EXO in stock (TB00237000), but this isn't a SKU on Maxxis' website (no 2.6" for 29" tires).
> 
> Ordered one to see what I get.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered a 2.6 in 27.5 and 29 but later got an email saying they didn't have them and it was a mistake. Will be 3-5 weeks till they get them. Did they send you one?


----------



## Sour Grapes (Aug 26, 2019)

BmanInTheD said:


> I ordered a 2.6 in 27.5 and 29 but later got an email saying they didn't have them and it was a mistake. Will be 3-5 weeks till they get them. Did they send you one?


I just checked my email and got the same response... Willing to wait 3-5 weeks, but if it takes much longer than that I'm pretty sure we are looking at an unknown timeline.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Fresh review up on PB:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-maxxis-dissector-tire-not-just-for-dry-conditions.html


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Chuch said:


> Fresh review up on PB:
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-maxxis-dissector-tire-not-just-for-dry-conditions.html


Considering the back and forth over the comparisons to a Bontrager SE4 in this thread, this part of the PinkBike review made me chuckle...



> The Dissector worked well in the prime-time bike park conditions, but I was curious to see how it would fare when things were less perfect, so I've been pedaling around with it on the back of a trail bike for the last couple of months. It turns out it's much more versatile than I'd initially anticipated, *with handling that's very similar to a Bontrager SE4*.


----------



## Bentopi (Jul 11, 2019)

I’ll take it!


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

As soon as the dual compound DD or possibly the Exo+ drops I am in too.


----------



## NateMob (Mar 25, 2017)

rynomx785 said:


> As soon as the dual compound DD or possibly the Exo+ drops I am in too.


Same here, My hope is for MaxxTerra and EXO or DD. I have no use for dual compound.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

NateMob said:


> Same here, My hope is for MaxxTerra and EXO or DD. I have no use for dual compound.


Maxxterra wears out too fast as a back tire IMO. I would still be in with a 3C DD but I would prefer dual compound to not be changing tires once a month.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

06HokieMTB said:


> Considering the back and forth over the comparisons to a Bontrager SE4 in this thread, this part of the PinkBike review made me chuckle...


And XR4/SE4 comes in 2.6 already.


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

Received my Dissector 27.5 X 2.4 tires today. Going to try them front and rear. 42 gram difference between the 2 tires!


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Bluegill said:


> Received my Dissector 27.5 X 2.4 tires today. Going to try them front and rear. 42 gram difference between the 2 tires!
> 
> View attachment 1297783
> 
> ...


I bought several of the 29 x 2.4 and they were ALL over 900 grams. 910-930 IIRC. Supposed to be 860. ugh


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

Bluegill said:


> Received my Dissector 27.5 X 2.4 tires today. Going to try them front and rear. 42 gram difference between the 2 tires!
> 
> View attachment 1297783
> 
> ...


How's it like riding with them on both front and rear? I'm curious about throwing one on the rear (29x2.4) with a 2.6 Specialized butcher front.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

BmanInTheD said:


> I bought several of the 29 x 2.4 and they were ALL over 900 grams. 910-930 IIRC. Supposed to be 860. ugh


Am I the only one that is actually thinking "over 900g... good!"??

I'm afraid to run 2.4+ 29er rubber in the 800's or below. They just don't hold up for me.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

06HokieMTB said:


> Am I the only one that is actually thinking "over 900g... good!"??
> 
> I'm afraid to run 2.4+ 29er rubber in the 800's or below. They just don't hold up for me.


I run inserts so for a front tire, ideally a wide-ish 29er would weigh around 850g.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

06HokieMTB said:


> Am I the only one that is actually thinking "over 900g... good!"??
> 
> I'm afraid to run 2.4+ 29er rubber in the 800's or below. They just don't hold up for me.


Being only 145 pounds, I'm not that hard on tires and the lighter the better cuz I climb a lot and use them more for "trail" than just for DH. That said, I put a couple of Dissector 2.4's on my HD5 and they roll pretty well compared to the DHF 2.6 and Aggressor 2.5 I used to run on my HD4.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

06HokieMTB said:


> Am I the only one that is actually thinking "over 900g... good!"??
> 
> I'm afraid to run 2.4+ 29er rubber in the 800's or below. They just don't hold up for me.


Nope I am 200lbs with gear and anything under 1000 grams in less than a DD casing without cushcore makes me think it is flimsy. I think the industry builds everything to the 150lbs folks that why I have to ride a beefy bike with massive tires and still break stuff all while following my much lighter friends that never even get a flat on the same line with just EXO tires.


----------



## TMWTP (Nov 20, 2015)

hitechredneck said:


> Nope I am 200lbs with gear and anything under 1000 grams in less than a DD casing without cushcore makes me think it is flimsy. I think the industry builds everything to the 150lbs folks that why I have to ride a beefy bike with massive tires and still break stuff all while following my much lighter friends that never even get a flat on the same line with just EXO tires.


Been saying the same thing for years. From shocks, to wheels, tires, and even pedals. I haven't gotten 2 seasons out of a set of pedals since the '90s.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

hitechredneck said:


> Nope I am 200lbs with gear and anything under 1000 grams in less than a DD casing without cushcore makes me think it is flimsy. I think the industry builds everything to the 150lbs folks that why I have to ride a beefy bike with massive tires and still break stuff all while following my much lighter friends that never even get a flat on the same line with just EXO tires.


I'm 180#s and all tires short of DH casings don't ride well without inserts imo.
So a light tire with inserts works well for me as I rarely tear a tire even in very rocky conditions.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

Sooo how’s it as a front tire?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

BmanInTheD said:


> I ordered a 2.6 in 27.5 and 29 but later got an email saying they didn't have them and it was a mistake. Will be 3-5 weeks till they get them. Did they send you one?


Damn, Amazon had the 2.6 and it's gone now too! No listing at all now.


----------



## Bluegill (Mar 28, 2018)

I haven’t had a chance to mount the tires or even build up my new 27.5 bike yet. Been too busy with work and kids. Life getting in the way....


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

mikkosan said:


> Sooo how's it as a front tire?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pardon the sarcasm, but we've almost all ridden a Dissector in the past. How? A DHF with worn-down center lugs. Then you put it on the back and voila, you have already tried a Dissector in the back. Works pretty good doesn't it lol.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

A Dissector seems to have considerably larger gaps between the knobs than a DHF, but I haven't measured to verify. 
Anyways, I have one on the way to test soon. 
Did the 2nd batch of these things come in significantly heavier or something?
I run inserts front and rear so prefer a light front tire. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

I rode a DHF and Dissector back to back this weekend up front. Definitely two different tires man, but you can look at it how ever you want I suppose. LOL Pretty close, but we all know small differences in tires make a world of difference sometimes.

Weights here recently do seem to be increasing as I've seen some guys posting over 900g. I have had three. The first was the early batch and it was 861. Recently got two additional and they weigh around 890.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Chuch said:


> I rode a DHF and Dissector back to back this weekend up front. Definitely two different tires man, but you can look at it how ever you want I suppose. LOL Pretty close, but we all know small differences in tires make a world of difference sometimes.
> 
> Weights here recently do seem to be increasing as I've seen some guys posting over 900g. I have had three. The first was the early batch and it was 861. Recently got two additional and they weigh around 890.


So to clarify, you're saying the Dissector is a notable step behind in traction from the DHF 2.5 3c as a front I guess, while rolling notably better?
I've tried so many tires and have a Dissector in the mail currently. 
My top 2 tires (the best compromise for traction to RR) so far have been the MSC Gripper and a proto tire that I was able to recently test but can't share any info about. 
Somehow I was able to find an absolute favorite rear tire but still don't have a 'regular' front choice that I really prefer.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

I like running a 2.5 DHF up front tho it does fill up with sticky mud on days where its a bit slick and not all loamy here in PNW. Highroller seems to shed the mud a bit better with wider spacing. Wondering if the Dissector and its wider spacing might be better in that regard?

What's your fav rear tire Suns?


----------



## jgdblue (Apr 24, 2015)

If I can't get my hands on a pair of dissectors in the next couple of weeks I may go with a 2.4 DHR front and something faster rolling on the rear.

I know that's not particularly interesting to anyone, I just don't have anyone else to tell.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

jgdblue said:


> If I can't get my hands on a pair of dissectors in the next couple of weeks I may go with a 2.4 DHR front and something faster rolling on the rear.
> 
> I know that's not particularly interesting to anyone, I just don't have anyone else to tell.


Running a 2.4 DHR2 front, 2.4 SE4 rear here. Currently not interested in the 3C Dissector out back. We'll see where I end up when the SE4 needs a replacement.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

svinyard said:


> I like running a 2.5 DHF up front tho it does fill up with sticky mud on days where its a bit slick and not all loamy here in PNW. Highroller seems to shed the mud a bit better with wider spacing. Wondering if the Dissector and its wider spacing might be better in that regard?
> 
> What's your fav rear tire Suns?


Vittoria Agarro for the rear for my purposes. It's awesome. 
But I don't encounter any mud, at all.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Moe123 (Jun 17, 2018)

Great thread and need some advice. I've just picked up a 2.4 dissector, 2.4 SE4 and 2.3 Griffin. I've just moved over to Australia so it dry, dusty, loose over hard.

I'm currently on 2.6 DHF f and 2.6 Reckon r which I find OK but can't get on with the transition moving to the side lugs on the DHF. I find the 2.6 a little vague in corners too, especially when flatter terrain.

So, which should I try front and rear first? Griffin will only be a rear but not sure which of the 3 and order to ride first. The Maxxis are all exo but I'm light so going to risk lowish sidewall protection.

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> Vittoria Agarro for the rear for my purposes. It's awesome.
> But I don't encounter any mud, at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Is there a tire you can compare Agarro to?
Also any pics of it mounted?
I know there's a thread on it but last time I was in there there wasn't much posted up.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

WHALENARD said:


> Is there a tire you can compare Agarro to?
> Also any pics of it mounted?
> I know there's a thread on it but last time I was in there there wasn't much posted up.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


The Agarro rides like a 2.3 Aggressor, that feels slightly wider, more damped and less bouncy. And notably faster rolling with nearly the same or slightly better traction. It also holds it's performance longer even when well worn. Frankly it's better in every single way. 
The Agarro feels very much like an HD2 in all regards but feels just a hair less lively acceleration wise, but also more solid and more damped. It's also more reliable. Both the HD2 and Agarro perform well when worn but eventually the HD2 will chunk knobs. 
I wish Vittoria applied their tire expertise to a good front tire that suited my needs. DHF like but at a lowish weight. 
I'll add a photo this evening.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Suns_PSD said:


> The Agarro rides like a 2.3 Aggressor, that feels slightly wider, more damped and less bouncy. And notably faster rolling with nearly the same or slightly better traction. It also holds it's performance longer even when well worn. Frankly it's better in every single way.
> The Agarro feels very much like an HD2 in all regards but feels just a hair less lively acceleration wise, but also more solid and more damped. It's also more reliable. Both the HD2 and Agarro perform well when worn but eventually the HD2 will chunk knobs.
> I wish Vittoria applied their tire expertise to a good front tire that suited my needs. DHF like but at a lowish weight.
> I'll add a photo this evening.
> ...


That's great input, thanks!

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

How's the Agarro casing feel? I typically shy away from 120TPI casings... especially out back


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have ridden the Agarro front and back 29x2.35 since release. East coast singletrack, rooty and heavy rock gardens. Excellent tire. Tread design doesn't look like a burly tough tire, but it is. I have beat them in trails that way tires with no issues. Traction is excellent in all conditions but I haven't had in bone dry loose over hard. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

06HokieMTB said:


> How's the Agarro casing feel? I typically shy away from 120TPI casings... especially out back


Getting OT here, but the Agarro feels really numb or dead in the rear whereas the Aggressor feels bouncy and the HD2 feels compliant. Not sure how 120tpi should typically feel?

Photo attached It'll get replaced very soon (already have a new one on the shelf) as you can see it's pretty beat, but honestly it still hooks pretty darn well.

It's the first tire I've ever had that I'm totally satisfied with and feel like it's fast enough for a fast XC ride and traction enough for Enduro and can hold up as well.

All I've ridden it on is dry rocky terrain.

2.35" exactly on a 28mm ID wheel.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdblue (Apr 24, 2015)

06HokieMTB said:


> Running a 2.4 DHR2 front, 2.4 SE4 rear here. Currently not interested in the 3C Dissector out back. We'll see where I end up when the SE4 needs a replacement.


I've given a lot of thought to running this exact combo. I really like the SE4 as a rear tire, but need just a bit more grip on the front. I have been running a 2.5 DHF front, but I don't want my next tire to be wider than 2.4.

How have you liked the DHR/SE4 combo?


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Backcountry has the 29 x 2.6 in stock. Just snagged a couple in 3C MaxxTerra. Curious to see how they compare to a big DHF.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Can someone post a weight on the 29x2.6 if you get a chance? No info on Maxxis' Website currently?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

jgdblue said:


> How have you liked the DHR/SE4 combo?


In short, it works. It won't wow you with all-out XC speed nor will it wow you with utmost grip at the extreme limits... but it's a great combo for daily, all-mountain riding.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Chuch said:


> Can someone post a weight on the 29x2.6 if you get a chance? No info on Maxxis' Website currently?


Will do. My 29 x 2.4's all were at least 910-920 grams (heavier than claimed) but I'm hoping these are not more than 950. I like the tread but don't want to push around a Kg or more.


----------



## jabber127 (Jan 26, 2016)

Anyone know anything about an EXO+ dissector? If and when?


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

jabber127 said:


> Anyone know anything about an EXO+ dissector? If and when?


That is what I am waiting for as well.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Chuch said:


> Can someone post a weight on the 29x2.6 if you get a chance? No info on Maxxis' Website currently?


Just got 3 of the 29 x 2.6 EXO MaxxTerras. Look just like the 2.4 and weighed 1,000-1,010 grams. Mounted one up to a 35mm rim and it was 2.54" at the knobs and 2.5" at the tread so will probably stretch to stated size. That's where they usually start and stretch out overnight to stated size in my experience. A little heavier than I had hoped but if they roll better than DHF and have less of a vague transition, I'll be happy.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

06HokieMTB said:


> In short, it works. It won't wow you with all-out XC speed nor will it wow you with utmost grip at the extreme limits... but it's a great combo for daily, all-mountain riding.


That is a good combo. Only if the SE4 was less expensive or longer wearing, it would be darn near perfect.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

BmanInTheD said:


> Just got 3 of the 29 x 2.6 EXO MaxxTerras. Look just like the 2.4 and weighed 1,000-1,010 grams. Mounted one up to a 35mm rim and it was 2.54" at the knobs and 2.5" at the tread so will probably stretch to stated size. That's where they usually start and stretch out overnight to stated size in my experience. A little heavier than I had hoped but if they roll better than DHF and have less of a vague transition, I'll be happy.
> View attachment 1304465


Thanks for all that info man. You are right, at that point a 2.5 DHF becomes an option so its really just which you prefer.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

BmanInTheD said:


> Just got 3 of the 29 x 2.6 EXO MaxxTerras. Look just like the 2.4 and weighed 1,000-1,010 grams. Mounted one up to a 35mm rim and it was 2.54" at the knobs and 2.5" at the tread so will probably stretch to stated size. That's where they usually start and stretch out overnight to stated size in my experience. A little heavier than I had hoped but if they roll better than DHF and have less of a vague transition, I'll be happy.
> View attachment 1304465


Are you going to run the 2.6 Dissector both front and rear or are you pairing it with an Assegai in the front?

I have a pair of 2.5 Assegai's from my Ripley that i want to par a better rolling rear with so im thinking the 2.5 Assegai in front and a Dissector in the rear. With the 2.6 option avaialble, i'm not sure which size would be more ideal. Typically we go with either a lesser aggressive or narrower tire in the rear relative to the front. But the 2.6 Dissector is both wider and seemingly as aggressive as the 2.5 Ass-guy so not sure if its a good pairing. OTOH, its only one tenth of an inch more technically so how much difference could it make?


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

^^^I'm gonna use it as a front in place of a DHF and maybe a Dissector 2.4 or Rekon 2.6 in back. I have 2 35mm wheel sets I use for the Ripmo and I'm still playing around to see what I wanna do. May try the 2.4 Dissector in back to see if it rolls well enough. Then put the wheel with the 2.6 Rekon on it and compare.


----------



## mikkosan (Jun 26, 2009)

BmanInTheD said:


> ^^^I'm gonna use it as a front in place of a DHF and maybe a Dissector 2.4 or Rekon 2.6 in back. I have 2 35mm wheel sets I use for the Ripmo and I'm still playing around to see what I wanna do. May try the 2.4 Dissector in back to see if it rolls well enough. Then put the wheel with the 2.6 Rekon on it and compare.


Willbe waiting for your ride report and thoughts on it in front  planning to do the same thing and ditch the 2.5 DHF up front

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Here is my take on the Dissector

Disclaimer: it all depends on HOW and WHERE you ride. I think this pretty much is the answer to most of these questions.

Rear Tire: Dissector 2.4 WT Exo @ 21 PSI
Front Tire: DHF 2.5WT Exo Maxx Terra @ 19 PSI

Background: 49 year old male, 215 ready to ride

Ability: intermediate / advanced - typically top 25% of down hill segment times on Strava on my local trails.

Miles ridden per year: 2500-4000

Bike: Size L Hightower CC with 160mm Front, 140mm Rear

Wheels: Light Bicycle Carbon, 33mm internal width

Style: Conservative until I know a feature / trail really well then aggressive. Will do smaller 2-3 bike length doubles.

Conditions: SoCal - Dry, loose over hard, chunky rock - "earn our descents - climbing typically 80% of time on bike (TOB) so tire weight is definitely a factor.

Typical rides: 1.5-2.5 hours with about 1,000 feet gained for every 8-10 miles distance.

Ok all that out of the way, I find the Dissector rolls better than the DHRII but doesn't have quite the straight line breaking grip. It also feels lighter than the Aggressor for climbing, rolls about the same, and has about the same braking grip on the descents. For most trail riding I prefer the Dissector on the back, but for places where I would place a premium on straight line braking grip (think the steep part of HighLine in Sedona; or steep, straight line braking in general) I would go with a DHRII 2.4 WT.

I think Maxxis did a great job at designing a tire that will probably fit most needs for aggressive trail riding. For lighter duty trail riding where there is a lot of climbing I would go with Ardent Race on the rear or Rekon.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow man, you and I sound very similar. LOL I finally put some hard/challenging miles on one of my favorite VA trails yesterday. 3 Shuttles, 1K vert each, about 14 miles of pretty techy hard shredding.

Bike:
Hightower V2 CC
Enduro 305's
Dissector 2.4 3C up front
Rekon 2.4 DC out back (for 80% of the time this is perfect. Yesterday was me pushing situation on this this tire)

Rider:
41 years old, loves to go WITH gravity, not against it. Well skilled, not as fast as I used to be. Love rock and will hit lots of stupid stuff if you let me. I like to show up to work on Mondays though.

Trail:
Slacks to White Rock, Lake Sherando area of VA in the Blue Ridge Mountains. Known as some of the techiest old school trails around. Rained almost a half inch the night before so we started off on schetchy wet leaves and rock and ended the day with great traction. Some dirt, some leaves, lots of rock including a nice 1/4 mile full out rock garden section a ways down Slacks.

Report:
The Dissector absolutely held its own. For shuttling, sure I would have rather been on a DHF 2.5 or an Assegie (both heavier with additional traction) but I never felt under gunned. The tire never gave out on me once over wet roots, rock, creek crossings, loose turns. I am telling you, its a mini DHF with a better transitional area. If you'd like to benefit from the weight savings, just try it. It rolls fast and goes hard. Ran at 19PSI.

Ran the Rekon (Just an FYI) and it definitely felt a little undergunned early in the day, but still zero issues in the afternoon. Wet leaves were its crutch. 

Overall, I really don't have a reason to complain about this combo at all as it is easy to pedal and really livens up the bike. Outside of park days, this is probably one of the most technical trails I ride all year and I really didnt feel like I left anything to complain about on the table. For most of my Eastern VA riding, this combo is excelling.


----------



## Dave1078 (Oct 1, 2007)

Chuch said:


> Wow man, you and I sound very similar. LOL I finally put some hard/challenging miles on one of my favorite VA trails yesterday. 3 Shuttles, 1K vert each, about 14 miles of pretty techy hard shredding.
> 
> Bike:
> Hightower V2 CC
> ...


I run the same tire setup (Dissector front, Rekon rear) for most trails I ride. I still haven't tried in in the back. It also pairs decently with the narrower 2.3 Aggressor in the rear. The Dissector is still good in steep loose stuff as a front tire. I do notice more security in the loose with the DHF/DHR combo. With that, also more drag and weight on pedally trails. That said, I've also never had a wash out on the front with the Dissector. It's definitely my favorite front trail tire now.

For a long, fast descent, I'd still want the DHF out front though just in case. It's saved me from some really stupid choices.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Are these still out of stock everywhere?
I ordered one but when it showed up it wasn't what I had ordered. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

What specifically did you order vs what did you get?


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Suns_PSD said:


> Are these still out of stock everywhere?
> I ordered one but when it showed up it wasn't what I had ordered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Competitive Cyclist had all sizes last time I checked.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

BmanInTheD said:


> Competitive Cyclist had all sizes last time I checked.


They have the 29x2.6 in stock but no 2.4.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

Back in stock at Worldwide Cyclery. Just got the notification email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimarin (Mar 19, 2005)

rynomx785 said:


> Back in stock at Worldwide Cyclery. Just got the notification email.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just grabbed the last 2.4 from wwc.


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

I wish they would release the EXO+ 2.4 so I can give my money to Maxxis


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

I know that it's been a minute, but to pop back to the comparisons between the Dissector and the SE4/XR4. While there's definitely some similarities, the differences and fairly major (both 29x2.6)
The gap between center and side knobs is significant, as is the shape and size of those side knobs. 
The XR4 in the pic obviously has some miles on it, but I thought this side by side shot would be helpful.









I'm waiting on my new bike to mount this. I was originally planning to put the Dissector on the back with a 2.6 DHF on the front, but I may play around with this on the front and one of these "previously loved" XR4s on the back.


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

I just ordered a couple EXO's for front and rear for Moab. I think they will do well there. And when that damn EXO+ comes out I will probably order one of those for the rear with my assguy EXO+ for whistler riding. 

I have too many tires.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

BmanInTheD said:


> ^^^I'm gonna use it as a front in place of a DHF and maybe a Dissector 2.4 or Rekon 2.6 in back. I have 2 35mm wheel sets I use for the Ripmo and I'm still playing around to see what I wanna do. May try the 2.4 Dissector in back to see if it rolls well enough. Then put the wheel with the 2.6 Rekon on it and compare.


Looking forward to hearing your ride report with the Dissector 2.6 upfront and how it compares in size etc to Dissector 2.4 and performance with the DHF 2.5


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

I ride a current model Bronson with a DHF 2.5WT 3C up front and an Aggressor 2.3 DC out back, being that the Dissector is only available in 3C right now, how would the rolling resistance compare to my current DC Aggressor?


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

*Dissector 2.4 vs 2.6*

I was undecided as to which wise width i wanted to put on the rear of my bike to pair with the 2.5 Assegai so i ordered both the 2.4 and the 2.6. Just got them yesterday so i decided to take some measurements. Keep in mind that my scale (and pretty much everyone elses) is not a fine calibrated item and so the exact absolute weight mine not be 100% laboratory accurate. What is important is repeat-ability despite any percentage of error in actual weight. This means, taking several measurements, ensuring they're all the same every time, then using the the delta difference between other tires or known weights. In this case, i really wanted to see the weight of the 2.6 Dissector as there's no official published numbers for it yet. I also wanted to see how it compares to some other tires i have lying around such as a 2.6 Rekon and a 2.5 Assegai which are known quantities.

First off, some baselines.
29x2.6 Rekon 3C/Exo (like new): 832g
29x2.5 Assegai 3C/Exo+ (like new): 1112g
29x2.4 Dissector 3c/Exo (new with tag): 930g
29x2.6 Dissector 3c/Exo (new with tag): 1028g

So the interesting thing here is the delta of the 2.4 to 2.6" Dissector, basically 100 grams more. Not only that, but also above the 1 KG mark now.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

*Dissector 2.4 vs 2.6 part 2*

I also was curious about some of the differences in the size of the tread. Now some of these comparisons are of limited value as they are not 3-dimensional, meaning, comparing the tread in 2d flat across a table vs real world use of inflating the tire 3d width. Nonetheless, there's a clear and substantial increase in lug height and width in a tire thats supposedly 2/10" wider.

Comparing the overall width of the widest side lug spread, the 2.6 is approx 1/4-5/16" wider, measured outside to outside. Visually, those lugs are also individually taller and wider, as is the center lugs (though i didn't mic the actual depths).


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

JonF1 said:


> First off, some baselines.
> 29x2.6 Rekon 3C/Exo (like new): 832g
> 29x2.5 Assegai 3C/Exo (like new): 1112g
> 29x2.4 Dissector 3c/Exo (new with tag): 930g
> ...


Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. I feel compelled to point out that the packaging is likely responsible for putting the 2.6 over 1kg. It's got to weigh @25-50g.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't think the packaging is quite that heavy, but it's still weird when you look back and post #46 the Dissector 2.4 weighs 855 g. That's a really substantial weight difference.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Harryman said:


> Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. I feel compelled to point out that the packaging is likely responsible for putting the 2.6 over 1kg. It's got to weigh @25-50g.


While i don't disagree it accounts for some, i'd be surprised if it accounts for that much. Still, the delta of the two is useful given they both are tagged and tied.


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

I just got a new one last night. 901 gr without packaging. The first 2 I got immediately after they were released weighed in the 850s.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Suns_PSD said:


> I don't think the packaging is quite that heavy, but it's still weird when you look back and post #46 the Dissector 2.4 weighs 855 g. That's a really substantial weight difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


It's not realistic to expect every scale to output lab quality precision down to the gram, especially since we're all using different el-cheapo brands--they're all going to have differing levels of deviation and percentage of error. In other words, every scale is pretty much guranteed to produce a different vale even if we all weighed the same item.

What is realistic is, for the same *exact* scale, seeing what different items weigh out. If the scale has a set deviation, its more realistic to epect the same deviation for every item. For example, if a scale prints 50g high around the 1 kg mark, every item will be approx 50g high. You can still compare items because the delta won't be affected, only the absolute value. So to see how much *more* item 2 is compared to item 1 (in this case the 2.6 vs 2.4 Dissector), its ok to compare.

But to that end, yes, my scale seems to print slightly high and is certainly higher than the other value in post #46 which seems more inline with the Maxxis official values. Hell, even the Rekon i weighted printed 50g higher than official.

I do have some calibration weights on my reloading bench, i should see what the actual deviation is...


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Nismomike said:


> I just got a new one last night. 901 gr without packaging. The first 2 I got immediately after they were released weighed in the 850s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. Do you still have the hang tag and zip tie? lets put this issue to rest once and for all. What's the damn packaging weight?!? lol


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

JonF1 said:


> It's not realistic to expect every scale to output lab quality precision down to the gram, especially since we're all using different el-cheapo brands--they're all going to have differing levels of deviation and percentage of error. In other words, every scale is pretty much guranteed to produce a different vale even if we all weighed the same item.
> 
> What is realistic is, for the same *exact* scale, seeing what different items weigh out. If the scale has a set deviation, its more realistic to epect the same deviation for every item. For example, if a scale prints 50g high around the 1 kg mark, every item will be approx 50g high. You can still compare items because the delta won't be affected, only the absolute value. So to see how much *more* item 2 is compared to item 1 (in this case the 2.6 vs 2.4 Dissector), its ok to compare.
> 
> ...


I certainly think they have gotten heavier since the first batch. Those were mine in post 46 and using the same scale yesterday weighed one from the most recent batch, both from Worldwide Cyclery. I bet the packaging weighs about 30 grams. I'll check when I get home. I have checked my scale against the calibrated shop scale we use for balancing connecting rods. My cheap scale is withing a few grams up to about 2 pounds.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

JonF1 said:


> Interesting. Do you still have the hang tag and zip tie? lets put this issue to rest once and for all. What's the damn packaging weight?!? lol


Haha, yeah but I'm at work right now. Give me s few hours and I'll check the zip tie and label card. Side bets? I say 28 gr.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I'd bet more like 15-20 grams.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

JonF1 said:


> First off, some baselines.
> 29x2.6 Rekon 3C/Exo (like new): 832g
> 29x2.5 Assegai 3C/Exo (like new): 1112g
> 29x2.4 Dissector 3c/Exo (new with tag): 930g
> 29x2.6 Dissector 3c/Exo (new with tag): 1028g


Thanks for posting these. I'm comfortable with 930g for the 2.4 Dissector, just waiting for a dual compound!

Also, looks like that Assegai is EXO+ and not EXO?


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

06HokieMTB said:


> Also, looks like that Assegai is EXO+ and not EXO?


Yeah, good eye! I went and corrected that. Kinda wish i had the lighter EXO...


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

The Assegai EXO 3C I bought wasnt any lighter tbh.
Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

Nismomike said:


> Haha, yeah but I'm at work right now. Give me s few hours and I'll check the zip tie and label card. Side bets? I say 28 gr.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That's a damn good guess! I've actually weighed the packaging and it weighed exactly 28g


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

Well, I just figured the other guy got 930 with packaging, and mine was 901 without. So an ounce seemed right.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

And since we already have a bunch of relevant tire weights, I'll add a couple others for people who are trying to decide. All tires are unused without packaging. Dont have pics of all, but I always put it in my notes. 
All 29"
Aggressor 2.3 DC 910 gr
Aggressor 2.3 DD 1085 gr
DHF 2.3 3C EX0 971 gr
DHF 2.6 3C EXO+ 1039 gr
DHR2 2.3 3C EXO 890 gr
DHR2 2.4 3C EXO 977 gr
Assegai 2.5 3C EXO 1169 gr









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Nismomike said:


> Well, I just figured the other guy got 930 with and mine was 901 without. So an ounce seemed right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now, is that the EXO or EXO+ zip tie for the record? 😋

Thanks for rounding back to this, it is somewhat surprising it was that much.

Knowing that, the 2.6 Dissector is likely right at 1000 g even. Maybe 999g after you wear the new tire tits of them. 😎


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

JonF1 said:


> Now, is that the EXO or EXO+ zip tie for the record? 😋
> 
> Thanks for rounding back to this, it is somewhat surprising it was that much.
> 
> Knowing that, the 2.6 Dissector is likely right at 1000 g even. Maybe 999g after you wear the new tire tits of them. 😎


I bought 3 and they were 1,000, 1,000, and 1,010 grams. My scale is rounded to 10 grams.


----------



## TMWTP (Nov 20, 2015)

Anyone notice the MaxxTerra Dissector wears pretty poorly? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Nope. Wearing fantastic, two fronts.


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

Being that the Dissector only comes in 3C right now, how does the rolling resistance compare to an Aggressor in Dual Compound?


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm picking up my 2 in 2.4 today, I'll post the weights.

Edit Results. 

914 and 939g with the packaging. 

29" 2.4 exo 3C terra.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

cobrakillerta said:


> Being that the Dissector only comes in 3C right now, how does the rolling resistance compare to an Aggressor in Dual Compound?


It's a bit better, while also feeling lighter.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I see you're in the Front Range, edited your comment to match with what I've learned on rear tires on the Front Range



TMWTP said:


> Anyone notice that MaxxTerra wears pretty poorly?


----------



## TMWTP (Nov 20, 2015)

Oddly enough, my dhr wore much better. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

Edit: post appeared in the wrong place.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm very intrigued by this tire. 

I've been on 2.5" Minions for a long time now, usually DHF in the front and DHR II in the rear. My bike is a pig (36 pounds when it's clean), and I do climb A LOT as well as long distances. Looking at this thread, it looks like I can save about 5 ounces per tire by running Dissectors.

Honestly, Minions are amazing, but most of the time I think they're probably overkill for what I ride. There are only a handful of local trails that have sustained gnar to justify that much rubber.

What would I give up by running some Dissectors?


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

TMWTP said:


> Oddly enough, my dhr wore much better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Makes sense, really, as the DHR2 has thicker/wider tread blocks than the Dissector. I'm currently trying a 3C 2.5WT HR2 out back for dry, sandy, gravely riding in AZ & NM... it is being shredded out back.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

cookieMonster said:


> I'm very intrigued by this tire.
> 
> I've been on 2.5" Minions for a long time now, usually DHF in the front and DHR II in the rear. My bike is a pig (36 pounds when it's clean), and I do climb A LOT as well as long distances. Looking at this thread, it looks like I can save about 5 ounces per tire by running Dissectors.
> 
> ...


Braking and corner grip when the side knobs are fully engaged.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

Any ride reports on a Dissector 2.6 / 2.4 combo ?


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

I just swapped out my 27.5 Aggressor 2.3 DC for a Dissector 2.4 3C

The Dissector weighed in at 844g (well over the advertised 787g) while my Agressor weighed in at 832g when new. I was hoping to drop a little weight from the Aggressor, but similar rolling resistance with added volume will be a welcomed addition. I'll take it!


----------



## Ghostina (Aug 4, 2019)

I am currently rinding in muddy and sometimes snowy conditions Assegai 2.4 in the front and my Aggressor 2.6 in the back... 

Normally i ride in summer for fast uphill performance. Rekon 2.6 in the front and an Ikon 2.35 in the back. 

Thinking about Dissector 2.4 in the front and my Ikon 2.35 in the back instead of having my Rekon in the front...

What do you think? Is the dissector better/grippier/faster?! compared to a 2.6 Rekon as front tyre?


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Ghostina said:


> I am currently rinding in muddy and sometimes snowy conditions Assegai 2.4 in the front and my Aggressor 2.6 in the back...
> 
> Normally i ride in summer for fast uphill performance. Rekon 2.6 in the front and an Ikon 2.35 in the back.
> 
> ...


Rekons are fairly low in traction and low on the traction scale of all maxxis tires. As such, they're better than ikons but still in the category of fast rolling rather than ultimate grip. Frankly, i've never been too impressed by them but they're good when you need good rolling efficiency. The Dissector will undoubtedly have more grip in every category but at the expense of added rolling resistance. Maxxis prescribes them mainly as a rear tire as a complement to the Assegai as a front. Assegai has the intermediate knob so it will have a better transition and advantage in cornering than the Dissector which as no intermediate knob. For that reason alone, they're best to run in that orientation, however, that never stops folks from experimenting.

The combo i've been riding lately as suggested by some folk here is a Forekaster 2.6 in front with a Rekon 2.6 in rear. The Forekaster has excellent cornering grip compared to the Rekon, the rear Rekon is always the first to break away leaned over hard in the turn.

Its winter here so our soil is mildly compacted but damp in some places and sandy and little loose in others so the knobs always have something to bite into.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

JonF1 said:


> ...... The Dissector will undoubtedly have more grip in every category but at the expense of added rolling resistance. Maxxis prescribes them mainly as a rear tire as a complement to the Assegai as a front......


Where have they ever said this? I keep hearing people say this but Maxxis says on their site that it can be front, rear, or pair depending on conditions. Hell, Troy Brosnan ran 'em F/R on his DH bike last year. I've run it in the front in 2.6 and while it's not the absolute grip of the Assegai, it's close to a DHF but with a smaller channel for less vagueness.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

BmanInTheD said:


> Where have they ever said this? I keep hearing people say this but Maxxis says on their site that it can be front, rear, or pair depending on conditions. Hell, Troy Brosnan ran 'em F/R on his DH bike last year. I've run it in the front in 2.6 and while it's not the absolute grip of the Assegai, it's close to a DHF but with a smaller channel for less vagueness.


When the Dissector launched it was stated it was a rear DH tire. See last paragraph in the link below.

https://m.pinkbike.com/news/maxxis-dissector-first-look-2019.html


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

I installed a 29x2.4 Dissector and got a good ride in on Sunday. I was previously running a 2.5 DHF in the back and I was pleasantly surprised that I didn't feel like I lost any traction at all cornering. It didn't feel much faster but I guess I will take Maxxis' word for it as it is hard to tell without doing an actual rolling resistance test.

I also installed a Assegai up front and strayed from my trusty tried and true DHF. The jury is still out on that one. It didn't feel like the side knobs engage as well the Minion knobs do. Opposite of what everyone else seems to be saying. I need to get a couple more rides in on it though as it was really dry and loose on Sunday.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

rynomx785 said:


> It didn't feel like the side knobs engage as well the Minion knobs do.


I think because of the open channel in the dhf when you're on the side knobs, you know you're on the side knobs, they just lock in. On the Assegai I don't feel that off/on, it's just on. They are a more boring tire to ride, but damn does it work. YMMV.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

Harryman said:


> I think because of the open channel in the dhf when you're on the side knobs, you know you're on the side knobs, they just lock in. On the Assegai I don't feel that off/on, it's just on. They are a more boring tire to ride, but damn does it work. YMMV.


I have heard a few people say that transition knobs can keep the side knobs from biting as hard and that is kind of what it felt like. Just my initial impression though and I need to put some more time in on it.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

SoCal-Rider said:


> When the Dissector launched it was stated it was a rear DH tire. See last paragraph in the link below.
> 
> https://m.pinkbike.com/news/maxxis-dissector-first-look-2019.html


And in the next sentence they say it will suit both ends of a Trail bike. Considering the post I was referencing was a response to a guy who "rides in summer and wants uphill performance" I didn't think we were talking DH bikes. Plus, the guy that "designed" them rode them front and rear. I just don't think we should pigeon-hole them as rear specific. I think it's a pretty nice front as well, depending.


----------



## Nismomike (Dec 7, 2013)

Just like the DHR DHF. Works great on either end regardless what Maxxis had in mind initially.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone have Dissector 27.5 2.6 vs.2.4 comparisons or any real world 2.6 vs. 2.5wt DHF thoughts on volume (visually or measured) or actual weight measurements? Like my 2.5 DHF up front but don't mind going a bit smaller. Looks like the 2.4 measures at 2.4 so that should be ok and give me a pretty good weight shed from the DHF. I'm guessing the 2.6 Dissector is about the same weight as a 2.5 DHR (WT/3c/exo)


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Harryman said:


> I think because of the open channel in the dhf when you're on the side knobs, you know you're on the side knobs, they just lock in. On the Assegai I don't feel that off/on, it's just on. They are a more boring tire to ride, but damn does it work. YMMV.


That is why for me the Highroller 2 is a great tire for the front. The First one was even better for that locked in feeling but most do not like the noting feeling between on and off.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

BmanInTheD said:


> And in the next sentence they say it will suit both ends of a Trail bike. Considering the post I was referencing was a response to a guy who "rides in summer and wants uphill performance" I didn't think we were talking DH bikes. Plus, the guy that "designed" them rode them front and rear. I just don't think we should pigeon-hole them as rear specific. I think it's a pretty nice front as well, depending.


I agree with you. I just thought you were looking for a reference.

I think that PinkBike reference might be the start of why people think of the Dissector as a rear tire. But if it works on the front as well, then all the better. Look at a DHR2. You wouldn't think those center, wide, paddle-like knobs would be a first choice as a front tire, but plenty of top-tier racers run them on certain courses.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

hitechredneck said:


> That is why for me the Highroller 2 is a great tire for the front. The First one was even better for that locked in feeling but most do not like the noting feeling between on and off.


^^^This^^^

ESPECIALLY in sandy/gravelly loose crap that is sitting atop rock hard dirt


----------



## hartmtb (Sep 14, 2019)

How’s the durability? I’m headed to Moab and considering the 29 2.6 for my ripmo.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Man, I sure would like some DD dissectors to be announced, but hell, you can’t even get the exo ones...


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

rideit said:


> Man, I sure would like some DD dissectors to be announced, but hell, you can't even get the exo ones...


-Order them from the German Websites like bike-discount.de
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

Maxxis has added a lot more versions of the Dissector but still no 2.4 WT 29" EXO+ that I was looking for 

https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-581-140-dissector


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Anyone compared the Dissector vs. the Hellcat? Weight, RR & traction is all I care about. 
Thx.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

Dale-Calgary said:


> Maxxis has added a lot more versions of the Dissector but still no 2.4 WT 29" EXO+ that I was looking for
> 
> https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-581-140-dissector


I'm a little confused with their additional options.
Some are listed at 2.4WT and some as just 2.4...which I'm sure is an oversight.

I current have a 2.4WT 3C which is listed as 787g, real weight was 844g
They now have a 2.4 DC and it is listed as 848

I'm guessing that 3C and DC are the same tire (casing, etc.) as usual, just with the different compound mix


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

cobrakillerta said:


> I'm a little confused with their additional options.
> Some are listed at 2.4WT and some as just 2.4...which I'm sure is an oversight.
> 
> I current have a 2.4WT 3C which is listed as 787g, real weight was 844g
> ...


Pretty sure they're all "WT" at 2.4 and 2.6. Even the description of the tires says they are WT.

And all the ones I've gotten in 27.5, 29, 2.4 and 2.6 have come in at least 5% over advertised weight. Pretty typical for Maxxis IME.


----------



## Novaterra (Jan 1, 2014)

is there anyone who can tell the real width of the 2.6 tire? if they are available


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Novaterra said:


> is there anyone who can tell the real width of the 2.6 tire? if they are available


2.56" at the tread and 2.60" at the widest knobs at 20psi on 35mm rims after being at 35psi for a day or two.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

Does anyone have experience with the 2.4, dissector and bontrager X4 as front tires?


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

jrm said:


> Does anyone have experience with the 2.4, dissector and bontrager X4 as front tires?


curious about this too, I want to try dissector/aggressor combo later this year


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

mfa81 said:


> curious about this too, I want to try dissector/aggressor combo later this year


Me too. Just replaced a worn 2.5 DHF exo up front with a 2.4 Dissector last week. Wow! Either this tire is the bomb as a front tire or my DHF was really worn down. A combo of both I'm sure but holy hell, loving it so far on my desert trails. The Rekon in back was an experiment at looking to shed weight from my 2.5 Aggressor. It does that and it's great on fast track but simply skids and slips too much on loose and rocky ups. The lugs just don't have the bite for that kind of stuff and it gets frustrating. I'm not talking about smooth slickrock type stuff, I'd bet it excells on that, rather jagged, pointy embedded rocks and grapefruit sized loose stuff.

Think I'll go back to the Agressor on the rear. Problem is they are 2.3 or 2.5. don't want a larger tire in the rear than on front. I still have my old aggressor, I think I'll mount it this week and see what it looks like...maybe even break out the calipers if anyone is curious on measurements. Or...I may pick up a 2.4 SE4 for out back, IDK.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Try the Vittoria Agarro 2.35 in the rear. It's exceptional. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Penny (Jul 9, 2006)

Dale-Calgary said:


> Maxxis has added a lot more versions of the Dissector but still no 2.4 WT 29" EXO+ that I was looking for
> 
> https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-581-140-dissector


DC is now available. Jackpot!


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Or some DD Versions...


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

The 2.6 is only 2.55" wide, and with the weight increase of the 2.4 recently, only a 70 gram weight difference exists between the two sizes.

Anyone have an opinion on the 2.6 vs. the 2.4 as a front tire for Enduro style usage? Usually I'm pretty down on a big floaty tires but 2.5ish is in the ideal range ya know.


----------



## NateMob (Mar 25, 2017)

Suns_PSD said:


> Try the Vittoria Agarro 2.35 in the rear. It's exceptional.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


What would you compare Vittoria's Trail casing to in the Maxxis lineup?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

NateMob said:


> What would you compare Vittoria's Trail casing to in the Maxxis lineup?


Search my other posts in this very thread as I covered it pretty well.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Suns_PSD said:


> Try the Vittoria Agarro 2.35 in the rear. It's exceptional.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Sounds tiny. Been on ~2.5's f/r for quite a while with the occasional 2.4 in the rear. Not sure my ego will let me go back to 2.3-ish, lol


----------



## Dr Gigi (Nov 3, 2016)

That 2.4 DC with 60 TPI sure looks tempting, weird it's not listed as a WT though. Wish it was Exo+ casing as this is going on the rear of a bike I use for long Tahoe/Downieville type of rides. I'm coming off a Aggressor 2.5 DD boat anchor and looking for something that doesn't feel like I've got a keg of beer strapped to the back of the bike.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

eatdrinkride said:


> Sounds tiny. Been on ~2.5's f/r for quite a while with the occasional 2.4 in the rear. Not sure my ego will let me go back to 2.3-ish, lol


I get it cause I was on that trip for a long while myself. I just measured my Agarro and it's only 2.27" wide on a 28mm ID wheel. But it really does work so darn well.

I ran several 2.5 Aggressors, several DHRII 2.4s, & 1 2.5 DHF, until I realized how much they were truly slowing me down. For me after trying a couple of dozen REAR tires I'll choose a HD2 SG for park riding, the Rock Razor for dry/ hot not too sharp trail or XC riding, and the Agarro for absolutely everything else.

Good luck.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I ordered a 2.6 Dissector. Usually I'm not much of a fan of balloon tires but given the weight and measured width I'm hoping it's just on the same carcass that the DHF 2.5 uses as that seems about right to me.

Thoughts?


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

Suns_PSD said:


> I ordered a 2.6 Dissector. Usually I'm not much of a fan of balloon tires but given the weight and measured width I'm hoping it's just on the same carcass that the DHF 2.5 uses as that seems about right to me.
> 
> Thoughts?


I would be very surprised if it is built like a 2.5 Minion. I don't like the way 2.6s corner and I have had bad luck with pinch flats but I am curious to hear you thoughts.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

rynomx785 said:


> I would be very surprised if it is built like a 2.5 Minion. I don't like the way 2.6s corner and I have had bad luck with pinch flats but I am curious to hear you thoughts.


Yah, in the past I have not liked the balloon tires much either. They seem to stay on top whereas the more narrow tires seem to cut through.

However the 2.6 Dissector is measuring around 2.55" and the weight is 40 g less than the DHF 2.5 so I'm hoping it's a similar tire just rolls a bit better.

It was also available NOW and cheap and I do run a 33mm ID front wheel. I ALWAYS run inserts front and rear, it's not optional for me on a trail tire.

Lastly, I'm just back on the bike after puncturing a lung and frankly riding like ****. My reviews shouldn't be trusted at this time.


----------



## SqueakyWheel73 (Sep 21, 2018)

Suns_PSD said:


> Lastly, I'm just back on the bike after puncturing a lung and frankly riding like ****. My reviews shouldn't be trusted at this time.


Don't know about that - its just something to factor in when you share your experience. Good luck getting back on a regular riding routine again.


----------



## TXrocks (Apr 22, 2014)

I really want to try a set of these in a 27.5 2.6 and 2.4 the not so rocky North Texas trails I think these would be awesome. Especially in the dry conditions.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Dissector Vs. Xr 4*

Anyone have experience with the xr 4 up front.

https://trek.scene7.com/is/image/TrekBicycleProducts/BontragerXR4TeamIssueTLR_13585_F_Alt1?$responsive-pjpg$&wid=1920&hei=1440


----------



## manteufel (Oct 27, 2017)

jrm said:


> Anyone have experience with the xr 4 up front.
> 
> https://trek.scene7.com/is/image/TrekBicycleProducts/BontragerXR4TeamIssueTLR_13585_F_Alt1?$responsive-pjpg$&wid=1920&hei=1440


Cannot compare it with a dissector, but I have experience with the SE4 front/back, (same tire, tougher casing).
Rolls really well, good grip for mixed conditions. But when it get wet and muddy you will find the limit of this tire pretty quick.

I will be keeping this set for summertime and will be running WTB convict/vigilante or dual Kenda hellkat during fall/autumn, not sure yet.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Just mounted up the 29 x 2.6 Dissector on a front 33mm ID wheel with an insert. 

The tire weighs 1001g, which is good for such a sizable tire. 

Measured flattened out this 2.6 is identical in width to a well used DHF 2.5 I have on the shelf. Aired up it measures 2.51" wide at the tread, widest portion. Which is slightly more narrow than the 2.3 MSC Gripper I removed (great tire btw, available on blow out for like $32 online).

I've yet to find my ideal compromise in a front tire, mad traction yet still rolls well is my goal. But it's fun testing them. 

Was given the opportunity to test another tire by a manufacturer, and it was actually about my favorite aggressive trail tire I've ever ridden. However I did suggest a change that they are integrating into the next batch. They didn't do it on my account, however my input corresponded with their other testers it turned out, and I'm waiting on another test tire to come out of the proto phrase for me to offer feedback on. I can't share what it was, but it rolled quite fast (as well or better than anything in the category), had well above average traction (when new, very similar to a DHF 2.5) and was 2.48" width. It was a proto and weighed 1000g, but proto tires weigh about 70g extra due to the by hand process by which they are created. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Suns_PSD said:


> Just mounted up the 29 x 2.6 Dissector on a front 33mm ID wheel with an insert.
> 
> The tire weighs 1001g, which is good for such a sizable tire.
> 
> ...


Update us when you can on that tire!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Dissector 2.6 definitely rolls fast on the road test. After a night at 35psi, now dropped to 20psi it measures 2.55".
My theory on why Maxxis won't give us MaxxGrip compound on the side knobs on a non DH tire is that they know it would just fold without an insert on a trail casing with that much side traction. 
Real ride this afternoon. However, I'm just getting back in the saddle so I don't expect much out of myself.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

Anyone know where I can get a 29x2.4 in dual compound?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Did first 13 miles on a new 29 x 2.6 Dissector wiith an insert as a front tire today. 

It's not for me, a lack of max traction primarily but also I've ridden other tires on this bike at the same weight/ width that have less flotation and bounce in general. It doesn't dig in and bite for me. 

It's a solid trail tire with good volume, a reasonable weight, and low RR, but nothing like a hard trail/ Enduro tire needs to be. 

If anyone wants it for $35 shipped in the USA, let me know. 

One month to wait until I get another proto tire to test with changes, that's the best front tire I've ran. In the mean time I'm just going to run with an Assagai Exo+ I have on the shelf. It's the highest traction front tire I've ever used but at 1300g and with high RR, it sort of sucks the life right out of me to pedal. 

For my dry rocky terrain it's really hard to beat the DHF 2.5 or the MSC Gripper. 2 faves for sure. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

hows the braking compared to the dhr2?


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Nothing brakes like a DHRII.

For my terrain, I really don't need much braking so it's a low priority for me, all tires have been fine in that regard for me.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> If anyone wants it for $35 shipped in the USA, let me know.


I'm your huckleberry. PM inbound.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

06HokieMTB said:


> I'm your huckleberry. PM inbound.


Already gone.

Sorry about that.

Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

ToYZiLLa said:


> Anyone know where I can get a 29x2.4 in dual compound?


Bueller?
Anybody got dual compounds in stock yet?

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I had been waiting to get my hands on a dissector to replace the aggressor that I run as my trail bike rear tire. I ride in socal (loose over hard, loose, dusty, blown out conditions). I split 4 wheelsets between a giant trance 29 and a megatower. The intent, was that I'd pair a 2.4 Dissector with a 2.5 DHF as my trail bike wheelset, with an XR4/XR3 in 2.4 for XC duty, and 2.5 Assguy F/R with cushcore for park days and one more wheelset setup for experiments like 2.6 tires etc. I digress...

So I've got 2 rides in on the dissector, both on the back of my megatower. Overall, it does exactly what I was looking for. Rolling resistance of an aggressor with the similar side knob bite as a dhr2. I'd say it falls a bit short on overall grip to a DHR2 (notably braking) but definitely rolls faster. Overall, it's a great combo of the aggressor/dhr2. I feel like they should have just called it the highroller 3.

Now that bad... within just 1 ride I had managed to under cut all of the center knobs on the tire. As I mentioned, I ride this setup on my megatower and I like to drift that bike quite a bit. That being said, This tire won't last more than 5 rides (~100-130 miles) and will likely lose all of it's center knobs some where within those 5 rides. For now, If I'm after something like the dissector, I will be cutting the center knobs of a DC DHR2 down instead. This is something that I have done in the past, and overall, I think it actually ends up a better tire than the dissector.

YMMV (hopefully, cause mine sucks pretty hard). Again, this is in 1 ride, 2,500' of climbing and 18 miles.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

minimusprime said:


> I had been waiting to get my hands on a dissector to replace the aggressor that I run as my trail bike rear tire. I ride in socal (loose over hard, loose, dusty, blown out conditions). I split 4 wheelsets between a giant trance 29 and a megatower. The intent, was that I'd pair a 2.4 Dissector with a 2.5 DHF as my trail bike wheelset, with an XR4/XR3 in 2.4 for XC duty, and 2.5 Assguy F/R with cushcore for park days and one more wheelset setup for experiments like 2.6 tires etc. I digress...
> 
> So I've got 2 rides in on the dissector, both on the back of my megatower. Overall, it does exactly what I was looking for. Rolling resistance of an aggressor with the similar side knob bite as a dhr2. I'd say it falls a bit short on overall grip to a DHR2 (notably braking) but definitely rolls faster. Overall, it's a great combo of the aggressor/dhr2. I feel like they should have just called it the highroller 3.
> 
> ...


Good input. I wonder if the the center knobs would hold up better on the dual compound or is the center tread the same rubber? If it performs similar to an aggressor with stouter side lugs that's a win for me. Not unlike your center lugs aggressor side lugs undercut really fast for me and a tad more volume would be nice.

One thing I really like about the aggressor is how predictable it is in off camber stuff, especially off camber back to flat trail there's no surfing around, mixed soil conditions, all while rolling well. The dissector performs similarly in the off camber scenario?

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

WHALENARD said:


> Good input. I wonder if the the center knobs would hold up better on the dual compound or is the center tread the same rubber? If it performs similar to an aggressor with stouter side lugs that's a win for me. Not unlike your center lugs aggressor side lugs undercut really fast for me and a tad more volume would be nice.
> 
> One thing I really like about the aggressor is how predictable it is in off camber stuff, especially off camber back to flat trail there's no surfing around, mixed soil conditions, all while rolling well. The dissector performs similarly in the off camber scenario?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


I too undercut the side knobs of the aggressor pretty quickly. It seems those usually last around 300ish miles for me before the side knobs start giving out. The aggressor still grips reasonably well as it's being under cut however.

I do think that I will try out a DC version of the dissector if I can get my hands on one. Regarding your question on the off camber scenario, I do think that the dissector is better than the aggressor in this regard. It definitely has better side knob bite in all scenarios, so if you're committing to bike/body separation this is going to be an upgrade over the aggressor. I do particularly like how the aggressor drifts and breaks loose consistently and progressively in a wide range of conditions, this tire seems to do the same.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

WHALENARD said:


> Good input. I wonder if the the center knobs would hold up better on the dual compound or is the center tread the same rubber? If it performs similar to an aggressor with stouter side lugs that's a win for me. Not unlike your center lugs aggressor side lugs undercut really fast for me and a tad more volume would be nice.
> 
> One thing I really like about the aggressor is how predictable it is in off camber stuff, especially off camber back to flat trail there's no surfing around, mixed soil conditions, all while rolling well. The dissector performs similarly in the off camber scenario?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Wow. I am assuming you rode quite a bit of steep DH that you were on the brakes pretty hard in that 18 miles?

I have probably 120 or so miles on my Dissector and the side knobs are starting to show some wear but the center knobs are doing well. I haven't ridden anything overly steep with it yet though that requires heavy braking.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

rynomx785 said:


> Wow. I am assuming you rode quite a bit of steep DH that you were on the brakes pretty hard in that 18 miles?
> 
> I have probably 120 or so miles on my Dissector and the side knobs are starting to show some wear but the center knobs are doing well. I haven't ridden anything overly steep with it yet though that requires heavy braking.


That is true. This was in laguna. 2 of the 4 descents we did were -20% grades in .7 and .8 miles. Even still, I have had 3c dhr2's hold up way, way better than this thing does, as does an aggressor and hell, an ikon.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

minimusprime said:


> That is true. This was in laguna. 2 of the 4 descents we did were -20% grades in .7 and .8 miles. Even still, I have had 3c dhr2's hold up way, way better than this thing does, as does an aggressor and hell, an ikon.


I ride Sedona and The Dells in Prescott fairly regularly so lots of heavy braking on steep rock so mine will most likely see the same fate as yours here shortly. That is unfortunate as I was really liking it so far.


----------



## greenblur (May 7, 2011)

If you don't want to wait for the dual compounds to roll out, buy a Butcher. Basically same tire. They use a slightly harder rubber than Maxxterra.

They're both dope AF btws


----------



## msc219 (Jun 2, 2018)

Anyone running a combo of 2.4 Dissector front / 2.3 Aggressor back? I’d like to keep aggressor in the back, but I agree with most people that my 2.5 DHF on the front is overkill for what I do. I’m in Austin, Texas and mostly dry and rocky trail riding.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

msc219 said:


> Anyone running a combo of 2.4 Dissector front / 2.3 Aggressor back? I'd like to keep aggressor in the back, but I agree with most people that my 2.5 DHF on the front is overkill for what I do. I'm in Austin, Texas and mostly dry and rocky trail riding.


Been running a 2.4WT Dissector up front lately in really good Central-Coast Ca. conditions. Now that things are drying up as of late i'm sensing the tires limitations and will be moving it to the Rear and going back to a DHF. I will say that the Dissector has been really predictable though.....

Luckily we don't have really rocky terrain like the SoCal guy's so I think the Dissector will hold up pretty nicely.

-I would think that "if" you don't have anything real steep there in Austin you should be fine using the Dissector as a Front.


----------



## msc219 (Jun 2, 2018)

DMFT said:


> Been running a 2.4WT Dissector up front lately in really good Central-Coast Ca. conditions. Now that things are drying up as of late i'm sensing the tires limitations


Oh I thought the Dissector was best suited for dry?

I can't find a standard Dissector 2.4 EXO/TR anywhere online or through retailers. All they have is the WT and ideally I would get the non-WT variety because I have 25mm rims.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

I believe Maxxis states that but as a Rear tire.... 
There really is a pretty decent gap in Intermediate knobs leading to that vague-feeling as a Front. In wet/tacky conditions it's a non-issue.

-Take a look at bike-discount.de That's where I bought mine.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

msc219 said:


> Oh I thought the Dissector was best suited for dry?
> 
> I can't find a standard Dissector 2.4 EXO/TR anywhere online or through retailers. All they have is the WT and ideally I would get the non-WT variety because I have 25mm rims.


You won't find a "standard" 2.4. IIRC, all Maxxis tires in 2.4 now are "WT", regardless of if it says so on the packaging. Not POSITIVE on that, but all the recent Maxxis releases, Dissector, Rekon, etc are all "WT" if they're 2.4 or bigger.


----------



## msc219 (Jun 2, 2018)

BmanInTheD said:


> You won't find a "standard" 2.4. IIRC, all Maxxis tires in 2.4 now are "WT", regardless of if it says so on the packaging. Not POSITIVE on that, but all the recent Maxxis releases, Dissector, Rekon, etc are all "WT" if they're 2.4 or bigger.


Yeah that seems to be the case although not sure why they list them as individaul parts on their site.

https://www.maxxis.com/catalog/tire-581-140-dissector


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

msc219 said:


> Anyone running a combo of 2.4 Dissector front / 2.3 Aggressor back? I'd like to keep aggressor in the back, but I agree with most people that my 2.5 DHF on the front is overkill for what I do. I'm in Austin, Texas and mostly dry and rocky trail riding.


Austinite here. 
The Dissector is flat inadequate as a front tire in our terrain, particularly when paired with an Aggressor rear which is pretty darn good. The bike will understeer like mad. 
If you are an easy going rider that chooses the more XC trails and therefore are focused on lower RR, the Dissector will work acceptably as a front combined with a fast rolling XC rear tire. 
Although I've found several rear tires that I'm very pleased with, the search for an exceptional front is elusive (except for a proto I was sent that I can not yet disclose). However the DHF is definitely up there as a top 5 in conjunction with an Aggressor rear (assumes that you need/ want that level of traction in the rear) as a proper match. 
In short, I think the Dissector is pretty piss poor as an aggressive front and ultimately think that Maxxis is correct in recommending it as a rear tire only. The Dissector should be great as a fast rolling yet aggressive rear tire for those that ride loose soil.
Want an aggressive, works perfectly in our terrain, yet decent rolling tire, happens to be on blow out everywhere currently, that also matchs your current user name? The MSC Gripper 2.3 (measures actual 2.5) is sick around here. I love that tire. If I had to pick a currently available front tire to run forever right now, that would be it. And I've tried nearly everything. 
Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

MSC? Never heard of em' but they're DAMN PROUD of their tires!!! 
$94 to $134 per tire!!?? :eekster:


----------



## msc219 (Jun 2, 2018)

Suns_PSD said:


> Want an aggressive, works perfectly in our terrain, yet decent rolling tire, happens to be on blow out everywhere currently, that also matchs your current user name? The MSC Gripper 2.3 (measures actual 2.5) is sick around here. I love that tire. If I had to pick a currently available front tire to run forever right now, that would be it. And I've tried nearly everything.


Haha, what are the odds..I'll check it out. I may try out DHR II as a front in 2.4WT or even 2.3. I mainly ride Brushy - 1/4 notch, DD, Rim and then when I want to do more XC - picnic, and peddler's pass so it's nice to have trail mixed with XC in a given ride.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Suns_PSD said:


> Austinite here.
> The Dissector is flat inadequate as a front tire in our terrain, particularly when paired with an Aggressor rear which is pretty darn good. The bike will understeer like mad.
> If you are an easy going rider that chooses the more XC trails and therefore are focused on lower RR, the Dissector will work acceptably as a front combined with a fast rolling XC rear tire.
> Although I've found several rear tires that I'm very pleased with, the search for an exceptional front is elusive (except for a proto I was sent that I can not yet disclose). However the DHF is definitely up there as a top 5 in conjunction with an Aggressor rear (assumes that you need/ want that level of traction in the rear) as a proper match.
> ...


Where did they recommend it as a rear tire ONLY?


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the 2.5 DHF/2.4 Dissector 27.5 combo on my Ibis HD5 and just did (4) rides in Tucson last weekend. 25 miles of XC, 10 miles of chunk, 14 miles of super chunk & steep on Mt Lemmon and then 6 miles on the road back to our cars. I have no tread wear issues and once I dropped the PSI from 28 down to 25, I loved these tires. Rolled great and I had no braking issues. I'm already looking to order one for my 29er when I see them in stock.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

DHR2 is a solid front tire but doesn't roll or lean as well as the DHF. It's big claim to fame is amazing braking traction, something not needed for Austin riding. 
The Dissector is referred to as a rear tire on Maxxis website and was sent to testers as such. 
Although the Dissector looks like it would be a solid aggressive front tire, it doesn't have the traction for that in real life. Not even close really. I can name 5 tires that are better at this off the top of my head. 
A really sweet soft terrain set up would be a Magic Mary front with a Dissector rear. That would roll and work very well if one rides in that terrain. If I rode Pacific NW for instance that would likely be my set up. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## brex17 (Jan 31, 2019)

Suns_PSD said:


> The Dissector is referred to as a rear tire on Maxxis website


That is a completely incorrect statement.


----------



## afraid (Oct 18, 2009)

Why are the dual compound tires coming in heavier than 3C? On Maxxis' website


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

laserjockrock said:


> ...
> 
> Aside: My first move speeding up the bike but keeping it 'safe', was to speed up the rear. Aggressor offered killer traction on every climb, but wasn't the fastest - really felt the drag on the flats for long epics. Maybe went a little extreme, I put on a Minion SS&#8230; WOW, such a fun, fast summer tire! OK, so the braking is total ****, but keeping the pressure low, it handles most climbs without breaking traction if I'm careful. Most. But it's more solid than a Rock Razor, corners *SO* good, and wow it's fast. Such an interesting mix for a DHF up front - and hardly anyone is talking about the SS anymore. I'm a fan.


What internal width rims were you running the Minion SS on? 
Everything I've read says a Minion SS would NOT work on a 30mm internal width rim, but that a Specialized Slaughter WOULD work. I mounted both up on Enve M630 rims and to me they're profile looked VERY similar, with the Minion SS's being a tad flatter



afraid said:


> Why are the dual compound tires coming in heavier than 3C? On Maxxis' website


If you look at my post above (#126) you'll see that a 27.5x2.4 3C Dissector weighed in at 844g, well over the advertised 787g. So, the 848g that Maxxis has listed on their website for the DC version is much kore accurate.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Holy crap! Went from the Dissector F/Rekon R (2.4 variants on 30.5mm is) to a Dissector F/Dissector R to step up traction a bit for an upcoming race. Went for my first 15 mile ride on hard pack, loose over hard pack, leave cover and pine straw and wow....way of a bigger difference than I expected. Honestly I didn’t realize how much that rekon was holding me back in turns as I began to push yesterday. This tire even in 3C rolls really well back there but the traction on edge was soooo much better. Loved hearing the sound of those bigger side knobs make some noise back there. Sooooooo yeah, this thing is an absolute solid Trail tire front and rear in my opinion. Love it.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

Chuch said:


> Holy crap! Went from the Dissector F/Rekon R (2.4 variants on 30.5mm is) to a Dissector F/Dissector R to step up traction a bit for an upcoming race. Went for my first 15 mile ride on hard pack, loose over hard pack, leave cover and pine straw and wow....way of a bigger difference than I expected. Honestly I didn't realize how much that rekon was holding me back in turns as I began to push yesterday. This tire even in 3C rolls really well back there but the traction on edge was soooo much better. Loved hearing the sound of those bigger side knobs make some noise back there. Sooooooo yeah, this thing is an absolute solid Trail tire front and rear in my opinion. Love it.


Did you find an increase in rolling resistance compared to the Rekon ?


----------



## laserjockrock (Jun 22, 2015)

cobrakillerta said:


> What internal width rims were you running the Minion SS on?
> Everything I've read says a Minion SS would NOT work on a 30mm internal width rim, but that a Specialized Slaughter WOULD work. I mounted both up on Enve M630 rims and to me they're profile looked VERY similar, with the Minion SS's being a tad flatter.


 I've got the 2.3 Minion SS on Ibis941's (30mmID, I believe?), and it works totally fine. Generally keep ~20PSI. I believe they also sell a 2.5 as well but it's only DD casing (crazy!)... I'm sure there are those who don't care about stopping that have a BLAST on that thing for Enduro.

I'll prob move the SS to an old pair of Ibis 928's for my 'light' wheel set, and then use the 2.4 Dissector for the rear on my 'medium' wheel set.


----------



## laserjockrock (Jun 22, 2015)

Chuch said:


> Holy crap! Went from the Dissector F/Rekon R (2.4 variants on 30.5mm is) to a Dissector F/Dissector R to step up traction a bit for an upcoming race. Went for my first 15 mile ride on hard pack, loose over hard pack, leave cover and pine straw and wow....way of a bigger difference than I expected. Honestly I didn't realize how much that rekon was holding me back in turns as I began to push yesterday. This tire even in 3C rolls really well back there but the traction on edge was soooo much better. Loved hearing the sound of those bigger side knobs make some noise back there. Sooooooo yeah, this thing is an absolute solid Trail tire front and rear in my opinion. Love it.


Cool, @Chuch! Have you thought about trying 2.6 Dissector front w/ 2.4 Dissector rear? I think that'd be a slightly better combo.

@Suns thought the 2.6 was 'bouncy' - but he's pretty picky!  I know that you do low PSI like me, so maybe you'd find not the case? If you ever try, let us know!


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

laserjockrock said:


> Cool, @Chuch! Have you thought about trying 2.6 Dissector front w/ 2.4 Dissector rear? I think that'd be a slightly better combo.
> 
> @Suns thought the 2.6 was 'bouncy' - but he's pretty picky!  I know that you do low PSI like me, so maybe you'd find not the case? If you ever try, let us know!


Not gonna lie, I am pretty stuck on 2.4's at the moment. I've ridden bigger tires and usually end up regretting it somehow, but this tire specifically could be different. I'm a bit of a weight nerd, and this OG Dissector up front was one of the first when they were actually weighing in at 860g. A 2.6 would probably be overkill for me. Good call though...the next time I buy, it could be tempting. LOL


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

ridetheridge said:


> Did you find an increase in rolling resistance compared to the Rekon ?


Minimal is the best way I can describe it. Couple of things. The Rekon 2.4 was DC, and was down to about 60pct tread and was orginally about 830g I believe, so it was rolling pretty fast I'd say. The new Dissector was brand new, 915g and 3C. Given all of that, the straight line rolling resistance was minimal at best. Honestly I feel like I could feel the weight more than the rolling resistance if anyone would believe me. The only time I could "feel" anything drastically different was in hard cornering where you could feel the side knobs biting in for traction. On one hand you could say that was more resistance, but I began cornering with greater confidence overall, so I considered it a win.

Put it this way, I really don't see myself finding a reason to go back to the Rekon after what just happened. Especially if they release the DC version and its just as solid/maybe better.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Chuch said:


> Minimal is the best way I can describe it. Couple of things. The Rekon 2.4 was DC, and was down to about 60pct tread and was orginally about 830g I believe, so it was rolling pretty fast I'd say. The new Dissector was brand new, 915g and 3C. Given all of that, the straight line rolling resistance was minimal at best. Honestly I feel like I could feel the weight more than the rolling resistance if anyone would believe me. The only time I could "feel" anything drastically different was in hard cornering where you could feel the side knobs biting in for traction. On one hand you could say that was more resistance, but I began cornering with greater confidence overall, so I considered it a win.
> 
> Put it this way, I really don't see myself finding a reason to go back to the Rekon after what just happened. Especially if they release the DC version and its just as solid/maybe better.


I would tend to agree.
I went from a DC Rekon 2.4 to a 2.4 3C Dissector and did not find a huge difference in rolling on hardpack forest trails. They do cut through pine / leaf litter much better and there is no comparison in the cornering ability.

The Rekon IS faster in a straight line, but the Dissector brakes better and hangs on much better in the corners.


----------



## greenblur (May 7, 2011)

msc219 said:


> Haha, what are the odds..I'll check it out. I may try out DHR II as a front in 2.4WT or even 2.3. I mainly ride Brushy - 1/4 notch, DD, Rim and then when I want to do more XC - picnic, and peddler's pass so it's nice to have trail mixed with XC in a given ride.


If you ride Brushy, Minions are overkill. Run faster tires. Forekaster/Ikon. Maybe Mary/Razor.


----------



## Dr Gigi (Nov 3, 2016)

Has anyone actually gotten their hands on a DC version?


----------



## cobrakillerta (Nov 18, 2007)

Dr Gigi said:


> Has anyone actually gotten their hands on a DC version?


Not yet, I'm on the hunt for one myself


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Has anyone compared them the the Hans Dampf2? Particularly in the 2.6 size?


----------



## ToYZiLLa (Feb 4, 2019)

cobrakillerta said:


> Not yet, I'm on the hunt for one myself


Same here!


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Anyone know if the Dissector is coming out in a 29 dual compound in the Exo+ casing, TR/WT?

BTI lists this combo, but when I go look up the vendor part # on Maxxis's site, it says this model is just the normal Exo casing, NOT the Exo+.

UPDATE: got this reply from Maxxis:

*Apologies for the confusion. The part number TB00259800 does refer to the Dissector 29x2.40WT 3CT/EXO+/TR tire. This is not a dual compound tire but a 3C tire with MaxxTerra. The information we received initially was wrong and it has not been corrected on the website (which I will initiate now). There are no dual compound EXO+ or DD versions of the Dissector or Minions DHRII only MaxxTerra & MaxxGrip.*

Bummer. I really need a DHR2 or Dissector in dual compound in Exo+ or Double Down for summer. Not a huge fan of the Aggressor.


----------



## Daniel O. (Feb 17, 2011)

I ordered 27.5 2.6 & 2.4 (3c/exo/tr), they arrived recently. My actual weights came in:
27.5 x 2.4: 816g
27.5 x 2.6: 994g

They don't look much difference in size on the table, but we'll see how they look aired up. The weight penalty for going up 0.2" looks to be rather large.

I won't be able to give any other feedback on them for a few weeks. I'll be putting them on my DH bike with a light set of wheels as my 'climb and descend' set. The rims won't arrive until early April. It'll take me a few days to lace them up. 

The bike's current set-up is a 2.6 Martello front & 2.6 Slaughter rear with cushcores on heavy wheels. My hope is that I'll lose about 2lbs and this combination will climb a bit better (less rotational mass and more forward bite on the more slippery stuff).

My 'old' DH bike with a 'climb' spec set of wheels was 26x2.5 f/r DHF 3C/exo/tr. I liked the grip/weight but I thought the rolling resistance left a bit to be desired. I'll be curious to see how the dissectors compare to both of these combinations.


----------



## NateMob (Mar 25, 2017)

rscecil007 said:


> UPDATE: got this reply from Maxxis:
> 
> *Apologies for the confusion. The part number TB00259800 does refer to the Dissector 29x2.40WT 3CT/EXO+/TR tire. This is not a dual compound tire but a 3C tire with MaxxTerra. The information we received initially was wrong and it has not been corrected on the website (which I will initiate now). There are no dual compound EXO+ or DD versions of the Dissector or Minions DHRII only MaxxTerra & MaxxGrip.*


This is music to my ears!!! Cannot wait for this tire.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Daniel O. said:


> I ordered 27.5 2.6 & 2.4 (3c/exo/tr), they arrived recently. My actual weights came in:
> 27.5 x 2.4: 816g
> 27.5 x 2.6: 994g
> 
> ...


Your current tires, on your new lightweight rims, no Cushcore would be a far superior set up to the Dissector set up imo.

I can say with certainty in 29 x 2.6 as a front size, that the Martello is much better in all regards than the Dissector as I ran both just 2 weeks apart.

The Martello is an undiscovered secret. Not sure why they are not more popular. It also has reinforced sidewalls that really won't benefit much from an insert when used as a front traill tire which makes the 1100 grams much more bearable.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel O. (Feb 17, 2011)

Suns_PSD said:


> Your current tires, on your new lightweight rims, no Cushcore would be a far superior set up to the Dissector set up imo.
> 
> I can say with certainty in 29 x 2.6 as a front size, that the Martello is much better in all regards than the Dissector as I ran both just 2 weeks apart.
> 
> ...


The Martello is wonderful. I was worried it would roll too slow for my liking given the knob size, but I haven't noticed it! I haven't pulled the CC nor weighed the tire since it's set up ghetto tubeless at the moment. Maybe I will do that this evening for fun.

Given the 2.6 dissector came in at just under 1kg I suspect I will end up opting for another Martello or DHF up front for the 50-100g penalty. I have weighed 5 maxxis tires this year - every one was 50-100g over weight. Very disappointing. I haven't seen this with other manufacturers.


----------



## Daniel O. (Feb 17, 2011)

Things have changed a bit since my last post.

I ended up getting a Martello in the trail casing for the front of Jedi - I loved how the G+ version of the tire performed and thought I would give the lighter version a try for my climbing wheelset. I had planned to put the 2.6 dissector on the rear of the Jedi and put the 2.4 on the back of my HD4. Bad news, the 2.6 didn't fit the rear of the Jedi - so it got the 2.4 (for now).

I put the 2.6 on the back of the HD4. The HD4 has a 2.5 Vigilante up front. I rode the bike today and I'm not really feeling this combination. I think I want to put the 2.6 dissector up front.

So - time to chose another rear tire. I think I'll get an aggressor for the Jedi and run 2.6/2.4 dissector on the HD4.


----------



## Ghostina (Aug 4, 2019)

Hey here my opinion for the dissector.
I ran during German autum and Winter - Rekon 2.6 EXO Max Terra on the rear & Assegai 2.4 EXO on the front. 
Spring has arrived in the prealps region so I wanted to something lighter and more fast rolling. 
I swichted to:
Dissector 2.4 EXO Max Terra in the Front & my beloved Ikon 2,35 EXO Max Speed in the rear.

Went yesterday for a 50km ride with 1000m of elevation. The combo want quite what I expected. Very fast rolling and a good amount of grip and less draggy as the assegai.
But the assegai was grippier from my opinion and felt smoother. 
Maybe I need to drop pressure in my dissector for the next ride.


----------



## Daniel O. (Feb 17, 2011)

I rode the 2.6/2.4 dissector combo on my HD4 yesterday. I found it to be very grippy and fast on the trail I rode, much better than the Vigilante/dissector combo. The trail has firm sections, pebbles over hardpack, rocks, loam, and pine needles over hardpack. The vigilante was more composed in some areas and less composed in other areas whereas the dissector was more consistent which gave more confidence to push harder. I think this is my favorite 'all around' combo for now. I was able to PR my climb and ascent without trying to push too hard (given the current climate).

I'd like to try the agarro at some point. I hear good things about it as well.


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

For anyone interested, Merlin has 29x2.4 DC Dissectors for $53 shipped to the US. Just ordered one for myself


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

bdreynolds7 said:


> For anyone interested, Merlin has 29x2.4 DC Dissectors for $53 shipped to the US. Just ordered one for myself


I JUST ordered the exact same tire from Merlin NOT less than 2 minutes ago, checked my emails and saw this very post. That's just nuts!


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

A. Rider said:


> I JUST ordered the exact same tire from Merlin NOT less than 2 minutes ago, checked my emails and saw this very post. That's just nuts!


I ordered mine last night  Can't wait to try it out


----------



## A. Rider (Jul 25, 2017)

bdreynolds7 said:


> I ordered mine last night  Can't wait to try it out


As a back tire? I've got the same in 3C Maxx Terra on the front as of a few days ago. Was looking all over for the Dual for the back.


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

A. Rider said:


> As a back tire? I've got the same in 3C Maxx Terra on the front as of a few days ago. Was looking all over for the Dual for the back.


Yeah I'm going to try it out back. Dual compound lasts way longer out back


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

i think i've ruled this out as a front tire, since im looking for close to DHF level grip with more predictability, probably will end up with an assegai.

But want to try it out as a rear, size wise anyone know how a 2.6 would compare to a 2.5 aggressor? I dont usually like running a bigger tire in the rear, but sounds like it might be about the same width as a 2.5 assegai? I can definitely give the 2.4 a try but its for my short rear travel trail bike and wouldnt mind a little extra cush for the back.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Got some time on the dissector in the rear, meh. Definitely rolls well, well damped, nice volume. Not sure I've ever ridden a tire with such a discrepancy between breaking traction and climbing grip. The climbing grip is really really terrible. Definitely not as sure footed on off camber and transitional terrain as the aggressor. Carcass is quite flimsy when getting down with it compared to an exo aggressor at same psi which is already a bit flimsy. Maybe a wider rim ~35mm or so would work better but still climbing grip would remain ****. Maxxis should take those side lugs and add them to the 2.35 aggressor, that I'd like to try. On to an aggaro. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

WHALENARD said:


> Got some time on the dissector in the rear, meh. Definitely rolls well, well damped, nice volume. Not sure I've ever ridden a tire with such a discrepancy between breaking traction and climbing grip. The climbing grip is really really terrible. Definitely not as sure footed on off camber and transitional terrain as the aggressor. Carcass is quite flimsy when getting down with it compared to an exo aggressor at same psi which is already a bit flimsy. Maybe a wider rim ~35mm or so would work better but still climbing grip would remain ****. Maxxis should take those side lugs and add them to the 2.35 aggressor, that I'd like to try. On to an aggaro.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Wet or dry climbing? Couldn't be worse than an Aggressor for wet climbs lol


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

I’ve got one ride on a 29x2.4 3C EXO used as a front tire. It was going to be my light weight front tire (with an Assegai being the heavy weight.) I paired the Dissector with a Rekon 2.4 on the rear. 

I did a mellow ride on some loose over hard, sandy SoCal surfaces. I was not impressed. Front end didn’t feel planted in moderate corners. The transition gap is huge on the Dissector: bigger than DHF and DHR2. Profile was very round, even on a 35id rim, which came as a surprise. Tire width was about 2.35”. Weight was 881g. 

The hunt continues for a decent grip, lightweight front tire to pair with the Rekon rear. It’s gonna be hard to come to terms with less grip than the Assegai. That level of grip is addicting.


----------



## Dr Gigi (Nov 3, 2016)

bdreynolds7 said:


> For anyone interested, Merlin has 29x2.4 DC Dissectors for $53 shipped to the US. Just ordered one for myself


Good lookin' out, I've been on the prowl for one of these for awhile now!


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

SoCal-Rider said:


> I've got one ride on a 29x2.4 3C EXO used as a front tire. It was going to be my light weight front tire (with an Assegai being the heavy weight.) I paired the Dissector with a Rekon 2.4 on the rear.
> 
> I did a mellow ride on some loose over hard, sandy SoCal surfaces. I was not impressed. Front end didn't feel planted in moderate corners. The transition gap is huge on the Dissector: bigger than DHF and DHR2. Profile was very round, even on a 35id rim, which came as a surprise. Tire width was about 2.35". Weight was 881g.
> 
> The hunt continues for a decent grip, lightweight front tire to pair with the Rekon rear. It's gonna be hard to come to terms with less grip than the Assegai. That level of grip is addicting.


Makes me glad I didn't get one. You tried a hellkat yet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

desertwheeler said:


> Makes me glad I didn't get one. You tried a hellkat yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a NIB Hellkat Pro ATC I'll sell for $50 shipped FYI.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

desertwheeler said:


> Makes me glad I didn't get one. You tried a hellkat yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't. I've been eyeing the Kenda stuff, but they're asking too much $ for an unknown (to me). I'm a Maxxis guy, but would be willing to try something new for <$50 a tire. I just picked up a Specialized Eliminator/Purgatory for a good deal. Other than being way overweight, they're working pretty good.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Suns_PSD said:


> I have a NIB Hellkat Pro ATC I'll sell for $50 shipped FYI.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


And maybe here's my excuse to try Kenda...haha.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Those two tires are on my list of want to try. The hellkat rolls well. 2.4 probably better than the 2.6 I’ve ran.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> Got some time on the dissector in the rear, meh. Definitely rolls well, well damped, nice volume. Not sure I've ever ridden a tire with such a discrepancy between breaking traction and climbing grip. The climbing grip is really really terrible. Definitely not as sure footed on off camber and transitional terrain as the aggressor. Carcass is quite flimsy when getting down with it compared to an exo aggressor at same psi which is already a bit flimsy. Maybe a wider rim ~35mm or so would work better but still climbing grip would remain ****. Maxxis should take those side lugs and add them to the 2.35 aggressor, that I'd like to try. On to an aggaro.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Curious to hear your thoughts on the aggarro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXrocks (Apr 22, 2014)

socalrider77 said:


> Curious to hear your thoughts on the aggarro
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a guy that rides down by Austin that swears by the Aggarro in the central Texas terrain, he is very selective on tires. I have one on the way in 27.5 and 29. I have been waiting on my Tubolight inserts to show up to do some tire swapping.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

TXrocks said:


> There is a guy that rides down by Austin that swears by the Aggarro in the central Texas terrain, he is very selective on tires. I have one on the way in 27.5 and 29. I have been waiting on my Tubolight inserts to show up to do some tire swapping.


He sounds like an idiot. 

Yes it's true, I love my rear Agarros.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TXrocks (Apr 22, 2014)

Suns_PSD said:


> He sounds like an idiot.
> 
> Yes it's true, I love my rear Agarros.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Haha, I gotta hit you up for some places to ride down there. Once work hours are somewhat back to normal I'm gonna head down there for a Spider Mountain day, and hit some of the other trails another day.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

SoCal-Rider said:


> And maybe here's my excuse to try Kenda...haha.


PP me and it'll ship tomorrow. 









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

well shoot after reading through more posts it sounds like the dissector MIGHT be a good front after all? opinions are pretty mixed. 

Anyone have experience with a 2.6 on the front? my only concern is im on 27id rims and that might make them a little too round.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

bdreynolds7 said:


> For anyone interested, Merlin has 29x2.4 DC Dissectors for $53 shipped to the US. Just ordered one for myself


I'm not sure why people are having trouble finding these. A simple google search turns up several sources.

MAXXIS DISSECTOR TIRE - 29 X 2.4 TUBELESS FOLDING BLK 3C MAXXTERRA EXO
$68
https://northwestbicycle.com/product...MaAswyEALw_wcB

Cambria, One left $68
https://www.cambriabike.com/products...UaApPuEALw_wcB

Looks like Performance bike has them, too.
https://www.performancebike.com/max...xo-tr-29-x-2.40-tb00241200/p1200735?v=1007708

For Canadians:
https://www.mec.ca/en/product/6008-...I-3C-MAXXTERRA-EXO-TR-WT-T?org_text=dissector

If you need a 29x2.6....and you know you do....
https://www.biketiresdirect.com/prod...xo-tr-mtb-tire


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

MSU Alum said:


> I'm not sure why people are having trouble finding these. A simple google search turns up several sources.
> 
> MAXXIS DISSECTOR TIRE - 29 X 2.4 TUBELESS FOLDING BLK 3C MAXXTERRA EXO
> $68
> ...


None of those are dual compound


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

bdreynolds7 said:


> None of those are dual compound


Good point!
I was just about to modify that, but you were way too fast.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

In the 3C vs DC discussion, the 3C uses a hard base layer, a medium top layer (center lugs), and a softer layer for the shoulder knobs. Assuming the DC uses the hard base layer and medium layers for the center and shoulders, the DC and 3C should roll the same, the only difference being softer shoulders being better for cornering but with faster wear. Am I missing something? The consensus seems to be that the DC tires roll better, but do they?

Edit: I've run both 3C and DC in several tires and can't really tell if there's a difference in rolling speed, just wondering if anybody can confirm or if Maxxis has said anything on the issue.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

bdreynolds7 said:


> None of those are dual compound


I've got a new 29 x 2.6 EXO Dual Compound if you want it. Don't think my frame will clear it out back.


----------



## MtbDork (Apr 10, 2020)

Suns_PSD said:


> Yes it's true, I love my rear Agarros.


I really like Vittoria tires but I've steered clear of the Agarro since it has such massive transition knobs. It looks like they'll get in the way of the side knobs really digging in on fast/loose high speed turns. I really wish they would halve the size of those knobs and then it looks like it'd be perfect.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

BmanInTheD said:


> In the 3C vs DC discussion, the 3C uses a hard base layer, a medium top layer (center lugs), and a softer layer for the shoulder knobs. Assuming the DC uses the hard base layer and medium layers for the center and shoulders, the DC and 3C should roll the same, the only difference being softer shoulders being better for cornering but with faster wear. Am I missing something? The consensus seems to be that the DC tires roll better, but do they?
> 
> Edit: I've run both 3C and DC in several tires and can't really tell if there's a difference in rolling speed, just wondering if anybody can confirm or if Maxxis has said anything on the issue.


Single Compound is the same all the way through.
Dual Compound is a Soft shoulder knob paired with a firmer center.
3C or Triple Compound is a Firm base rubber with a softer center rubber overlay, and an even softer shoulder rubber overlay.

Maxxis rubber compounds are as follows from hardest to softest...

Single Compound - 70a 
eXCeption - A 62a 
MaxxPro - A 60a 
Dual Compound- 51a Side /60a Center
3C Maxx Speed- 72a Base /60a Side /62a Center
3C Maxx Terra- 70a Base /42a Side /50a Center
3C Maxx Grip- 70a Base /40a Side /42a Center
Super Tacky - 42a


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

mykel said:


> Single Compound is the same all the way through.
> Dual Compound is a Soft shoulder knob paired with a firmer center.
> 3C or Triple Compound is a Firm base rubber with a softer center rubber overlay, and an even softer shoulder rubber overlay.
> 
> ...


Dang, good info! Thanks. And change your sig, you're not still a dirtbag.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Just bought the last DC in stock. Thanks for the heads up...and sorry fellas.

Man, the info and opinions are all over the place on this thread. Larger transition zone than a DHF? Terrible climbing grip? I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. Goes to show how much of tire preference is local terrain, moisture, speed, texture....blah blah blah.

Ride on fellas! Running Dissectors front and rear on the HT2 now and loving it.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

I have been running 29x2.4 on the rear for the last few hundred miles and I don't have any complaints about climbing grip either. I was running a 2.5 DHF prior to this.


----------



## MtbDork (Apr 10, 2020)

Chuch said:


> Man, the info and opinions are all over the place on this thread. Larger transition zone than a DHF? Terrible climbing grip? I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. Goes to show how much of tire preference is local terrain, moisture, speed, texture....blah blah blah.


I'm with you, I switched directly from a DHF 2.5 to a Dissector 2.4 and in my experience the transition is a _lot_ less sketchy on slower corners. I think tires are one of those things that are just _very_ dependent on where you ride.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Chuch said:


> Just bought the last DC in stock. Thanks for the heads up...and sorry fellas.
> 
> Man, the info and opinions are all over the place on this thread. Larger transition zone than a DHF? Terrible climbing grip? I guess we'll just have to agree to disagree. Goes to show how much of tire preference is local terrain, moisture, speed, texture....blah blah blah.
> 
> Ride on fellas! Running Dissectors front and rear on the HT2 now and loving it.


If I've learned anything about tires, is that you pretty much have to try them yourself and be able to push your tires reasonably well and consistently to find out if they work for you.


----------



## AKRCD47 (Sep 5, 2019)

Suns_PSD said:


> If I've learned anything about tires, is that you pretty much have to try them yourself and be able to push your tires reasonably well and consistently to find out if they work for you.


When I was brand new to riding the DHF really bothered me with the transition so I stopped riding them, fast forward a year and I have had to ride my brothers bike while mine is getting serviced and I have loved the DHF on the front of his bike, never notice the transition. Now all I care about is cornering and braking, DHR2 front and rear is my go to, will run the dissector as well once its in a DD.


----------



## The Prof (Aug 5, 2019)

Hey Everyone, looking for some opinions. I am on a Ripley V4 and love climbing fast and throwing myself downhill barely breathing. The point is, I 'make my money' on the climbs and just good enough downhill to keep up. So rolling resistance is important to me, but so is staying safe on the way down. The V4 came with the Schlawbe NN/HD combo, but I kept popping the NN in the rear so tried out two Rekon's 2.6" front and rear. While that tire combo rolled incredibly fast, I found the Rekon a horrible front tire. With that said, the Rekon in the rear has been great. So now I am looking for my next set. 

I am thinking about trying a 2.4" Rekon in the rear paired with either a 2.4" Dissector or a 2.5" Aggressor in the front. I have read conflicting reports on the dissector as a front tire, and I am curious what some of the experiences have been. I am in the South East, so trails can range from wet to dry, but just looking for a set that will perform well overall with decent corning and lower rolling resistance that the DHF.


----------



## AKRCD47 (Sep 5, 2019)

The Prof said:


> Hey Everyone, looking for some opinions. I am on a Ripley V4 and love climbing fast and throwing myself downhill barely breathing. The point is, I 'make my money' on the climbs and just good enough downhill to keep up. So rolling resistance is important to me, but so is staying safe on the way down. The V4 came with the Schlawbe NN/HD combo, but I kept popping the NN in the rear so tried out two Rekon's 2.6" front and rear. While that tire combo rolled incredibly fast, I found the Rekon a horrible front tire. With that said, the Rekon in the rear has been great. So now I am looking for my next set.
> 
> I am thinking about trying a 2.4" Rekon in the rear paired with either a 2.4" Dissector or a 2.5" Aggressor in the front. I have read conflicting reports on the dissector as a front tire, and I am curious what some of the experiences have been. I am in the South East, so trails can range from wet to dry, but just looking for a set that will perform well overall with decent corning and lower rolling resistance that the DHF.


You could try a 2.4 Dissector, I would never run one on the front but at least it has good corner knobs and decent braking, the 2.4 DHR2 rolls plenty fast for me and has amazing grip. I would go Maxxterra, DC is too sketchy, thats why I wouldnt run an Aggressor up front, I dont even like it out back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^Hellcat might be a good front for you Prof. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsa101 (Jul 19, 2011)

AKRCD47 said:


> You could try a 2.4 Dissector, I would never run one on the front but at least it has good corner knobs and decent braking, the 2.4 DHR2 rolls plenty fast for me and has amazing grip. I would go Maxxterra, DC is too sketchy, thats why I wouldnt run an Aggressor up front, I dont even like it out back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why wouldnt you run a dissector out front? Im debating between this or just going with the standard dhf or assegai front, and try a dissector in the rear


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

The Prof said:


> Hey Everyone, looking for some opinions. I am on a Ripley V4 and love climbing fast and throwing myself downhill barely breathing. The point is, I 'make my money' on the climbs and just good enough downhill to keep up. So rolling resistance is important to me, but so is staying safe on the way down. The V4 came with the Schlawbe NN/HD combo, but I kept popping the NN in the rear so tried out two Rekon's 2.6" front and rear. While that tire combo rolled incredibly fast, I found the Rekon a horrible front tire. With that said, the Rekon in the rear has been great. So now I am looking for my next set.
> 
> I am thinking about trying a 2.4" Rekon in the rear paired with either a 2.4" Dissector or a 2.5" Aggressor in the front. I have read conflicting reports on the dissector as a front tire, and I am curious what some of the experiences have been. I am in the South East, so trails can range from wet to dry, but just looking for a set that will perform well overall with decent corning and lower rolling resistance that the DHF.


You could always throw the Hans on the back and get either a Magic Marry or a Hellkat for the front.


----------



## MtbDork (Apr 10, 2020)

The Prof said:


> I am thinking about trying a 2.4" Rekon in the rear paired with either a 2.4" Dissector or a 2.5" Aggressor in the front. I have read conflicting reports on the dissector as a front tire, and I am curious what some of the experiences have been. I am in the South East, so trails can range from wet to dry, but just looking for a set that will perform well overall with decent corning and lower rolling resistance that the DHF.


The Dissector is a vastly better front tire than Nobby Nic or Rekon and rolls extremely well for what it is. I can only speak to dry hardpack/loose performance but I've found the Dissector to be perfect for the kind of riding you're talking about (no shuttling, turns are earned).

I've posted about this before, but my biggest issue with the Dissector 2.4 front Rekon 2.4 rear setup is how much more traction the Dissector has when leaned over than the Rekon (although it is super fun in a wild "step out the rear" sort of way).


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Personally I'd choose the NN 2.6 over the Dissector 2.6 as a front tire (I've had both) although neither is particularly good for my purposes. It's just the NN isn't so bouncy feeling. 
The Dissector, at least in the 29 x 2.6 variety that I tried is an average trail front tire, very average. It's not something that will bother most people though. 
The Martello rolls very nearly as well, with the traction of an Assagai, and with a nice damped feel. It also wears extraordinarily well. I usually hurt tires within a few rides but my front still looks and feels killer after a month or so of abuse. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## AKRCD47 (Sep 5, 2019)

mrsa101 said:


> Why wouldnt you run a dissector out front? Im debating between this or just going with the standard dhf or assegai front, and try a dissector in the rear


Im unwilling to compromise grip at the front and I love riding steep terrain.

Its all a balance and thats why I dont run an Assegai because I feel the minion has just as much grip but rolls much faster.

However I wouldnt ever run something up front that I had to worry about not saving my ass when I needed it. If you ride pretty mellow trails, more on the XC side I think a Dissector/Rekon is good, if your closer to the enduro side DHR2/Dissector is the fastest rolling combo I have used and it grips really well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Prof (Aug 5, 2019)

Thanks for the replies everyone. For the time being, I have decided to leave Schwalbe behind as their tires were simply not durable enough for the rocky/rooty trials I ride in the SE. I went through two NN's in less than a month, so I need something with a bit more durability (I have never had an issue with Maxxis or Specialized tires around here).

Sounds like the dissector can provide enough grip on the trials that I ride and roll well enough that I am not fighting it climbing to the top (no shuttles for me). Can anyone comment on how it compares to the aggressor? 

And I haven't done much research on the Hellcat, but I will have to check that one out! The Vittoria Agarro also sounds interesting...


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree with the above that the aggressor was a meh REAR tire for me. I would NOT be considering that for the front of your bike. To me, your two choices should be Dissector or DHR2, paired with either a Dissector or Rekon out back. Any combo of that and you should be pretty stoked. You just gotta decide how much speed vs traction you want. There are a ton of us who are fans of the Dissector up front, including myself.


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

AKRCD47 said:


> Im unwilling to compromise grip at the front and I love riding steep terrain.
> 
> Its all a balance and thats why I dont run an Assegai because I feel the minion has just as much grip but rolls much faster.
> 
> ...


What kind of conditions are you riding? Weird how conflicting different peoples reviews are for this as a front. Where i want my tires to perform the best is loose, kitty litter/gravel/marbles over hardpack, or just straight up loose and no hardpack underneath. i'm not riding that stuff all the time, but enough that when i am, or if a surprise loose corner comes up i want a tire that can handle it.

I want basically the same as you out of a front, i want to be able to throw the bike into a corner with (sometimes) too much speed and have some confidence i can gather it up, be able to push the front hard and trust it even if i ask a little too much. maybe some of the people saying these make a good front arent constantly getting too and over the fronts limit?

Just looking at the tread, the side knobs looks fairly substantial, a nice channel, widely spaced, and sounds theres not much if any dead zone feel, with my limited tire knowledge that sounds like a great front tire to me.. I already bought a 2.4 for the rear, and considering a 2.6 for the front, though since im on 27id rims dont want that to round the profile too much.

I just want it to work since I have a lot of pretty chunky gnarly trails, but with long flat sections and punchy uphills, where a super fast rolling tire combo that corners at least close to minions would be amazing.


----------



## AKRCD47 (Sep 5, 2019)

SA77 said:


> What kind of conditions are you riding? Weird how conflicting different peoples reviews are for this as a front. Where i want my tires to perform the best is loose, kitty litter/gravel/marbles over hardpack, or just straight up loose and no hardpack underneath. i'm not riding that stuff all the time, but enough that when i am, or if a surprise loose corner comes up i want a tire that can handle it.
> 
> I want basically the same as you out of a front, i want to be able to throw the bike into a corner with (sometimes) too much speed and have some confidence i can gather it up, be able to push the front hard and trust it even if i ask a little too much. maybe some of the people saying these make a good front arent constantly getting too and over the fronts limit?
> 
> ...


I ride in Norcal mostly and sometimes socal, the DHR2 will literally work in any condition, super loose, hardpack, loose over hard, and even was pretty good in mud. If you want a tire you can put on the front and forget about it that is the tire. I think its up to you to decide how worthy your trails are, if you ride stuff that is pretty steep the DHR2 has super good braking.

The DHF is also really good, but for some reason I just prefer the DHR2. For me the Dissector definetly is an amazing rear tire but it doesnt grip like a DHR2 so I wouldnt run it up front, DHR2 does everything I want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

AKRCD47 said:


> I ride in Norcal mostly and sometimes socal, the DHR2 will literally work in any condition, super loose, hardpack, loose over hard, and even was pretty good in mud. If you want a tire you can put on the front and forget about it that is the tire. I think its up to you to decide how worthy your trails are, if you ride stuff that is pretty steep the DHR2 has super good braking.
> 
> The DHF is also really good, but for some reason I just prefer the DHR2. For me the Dissector definetly is an amazing rear tire but it doesnt grip like a DHR2 so I wouldnt run it up front, DHR2 does everything I want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah i rode the DHR2 for awhile but kept having sketchy as hell washouts in the front, Im guessing from those wide center knobs not allowing the side knobs to grab. almost exclusively in low grip situations where you cant really lean on the front. felt like as you go from upright to leaned you go from the center knobs to... nothing, and the front goes out from under you. where a dhf or similar will bite. wonder if the DHR2 in the front specifically needs a wider rim to square up the profile more so you can get to those side knobs in every situation.


----------



## laserjockrock (Jun 22, 2015)

*Extra Dissectors for sale - new*

Hey y'all. Been so slammed w/ work the last few months, just getting my head above water and - most importantly - *back-to-bikes*!

Doing spring cleaning, and have a couple extra unused 29" Dissectors I'm not using: both a 2.4WT and a 2.6. Both are EXO MaxTerra. $50/each + buyer pays shipping. (I'll pay shipping if same user buys both.) PM me if interested.


----------



## AKRCD47 (Sep 5, 2019)

SA77 said:


> Yeah i rode the DHR2 for awhile but kept having sketchy as hell washouts in the front, Im guessing from those wide center knobs not allowing the side knobs to grab. almost exclusively in low grip situations where you cant really lean on the front. felt like as you go from upright to leaned you go from the center knobs to... nothing, and the front goes out from under you. where a dhf or similar will bite. wonder if the DHR2 in the front specifically needs a wider rim to square up the profile more so you can get to those side knobs in every situation.


I have had no issues with it yet, it gives you a lot of information before slipping out thats why I like it a lot, its very predictable. Half of the world cup paddock runs the DHR2 up front, so cant be too bad. I think the important thing with new geo bikes is leaning the bike more anyways so that may be part of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

AKRCD47 said:


> I have had no issues with it yet, it gives you a lot of information before slipping out thats why I like it a lot, its very predictable. Half of the world cup paddock runs the DHR2 up front, so cant be too bad. I think the important thing with new geo bikes is leaning the bike more anyways so that may be part of it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


could very well be that, going from a shorter wheelbase bike to a long wheelbase, I'm confident weighting the front when im comfortable, but if im doubting the front will grip on a certain sketchy section, by habit i shift my weight back. even if its just a flat corner with kitty litter, if i dont trust the grip level, i shift my weight back a little. guys who corner way harder than me on way sketchier, lower grip corners, can run them front without fking up..


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

laserjockrock said:


> Hey y'all. Been so slammed w/ work the last few months, just getting my head above water and - most importantly - *back-to-bikes*!
> 
> Doing spring cleaning, and have a couple extra unused 29" Dissectors I'm not using: both a 2.4WT and a 2.6. Both are EXO MaxTerra. $50/each + buyer pays shipping. (I'll pay shipping if same user buys both.) PM me if interested.
> 
> View attachment 1330535


PM sent


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

AKRCD47 said:


> I ride in Norcal mostly and sometimes socal, the DHR2 will literally work in any condition, super loose, hardpack, loose over hard, and even was pretty good in mud. If you want a tire you can put on the front and forget about it that is the tire. I think its up to you to decide how worthy your trails are, if you ride stuff that is pretty steep the DHR2 has super good braking.
> 
> The DHF is also really good, but for some reason I just prefer the DHR2. For me the Dissector definetly is an amazing rear tire but it doesnt grip like a DHR2 so I wouldnt run it up front, DHR2 does everything I want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your second paragraph pretty much sums up my opinion as well man. The DHR2 is a set it and forget it front, but I do feel like a) the Dissector rolls much faster, so for 90% of the time I am at an advantage and b) the tire WAS lighter in the beginning.

In the beginning when weighing out options like the DHRII 2.4 vs the Dissector we were talking 955g vs 860g. The first dissector I got was 861g...its still on the front of my bike. The next three were over in that 910-920g range which is now represented on their page. Now all of a sudden I'm sitting here thinking I really did lose one of the two distinct advantages of the tire. It was nice for it to be lively and fast for sure and I felt it, especially coming off of a 2.5 DHF. I love the dissector, but visit some bike parks in the summer and I am seriously considering the DHRII again if I wear this out.


----------



## AKRCD47 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chuch said:


> Your second paragraph pretty much sums up my opinion as well man. The DHR2 is a set it and forget it front, but I do feel like a) the Dissector rolls much faster, so for 90% of the time I am at an advantage and b) the tire WAS lighter in the beginning.
> 
> In the beginning when weighing out options like the DHRII 2.4 vs the Dissector we were talking 955g vs 860g. The first dissector I got was 861g...its still on the front of my bike. The next three were over in that 910-920g range which is now represented on their page. Now all of a sudden I'm sitting here thinking I really did lose one of the two distinct advantages of the tire. It was nice for it to be lively and fast for sure and I felt it, especially coming off of a 2.5 DHF. I love the dissector, but visit some bike parks in the summer and I am seriously considering the DHRII again if I wear this out.


Honestly, 50 to 100 grams makes such a small difference on the front wheel I dont know if its worth it. Anytime I try and lighten up my bike im dissapointed. I think just run what you like and you get used to the weight quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Exactly. However I will tell you that when I dropped from the 1050g DHF to the 860g Dissector, it literally felt like the front end of my bike had chugged a red bull. So...yeah....somewhere in the middle isnt a terrible place to be.


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

WHALENARD said:


> ^Hellcat might be a good front for you Prof.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Yup, sounds about perfect. Hellkat is great front aggressive trail tire...my guess is that Dissector will provide close to same amount of traction with slightly more rolling speed. Similar.weight and size, and plitting hairs on traction and rolling speed, so pick your need.


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

I had two 29x2.4 Dissectors come in yesterday. As low as 834grams on the first and 878gr on the second.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

RAG2 said:


> Yup, sounds about perfect. Hellkat is great front aggressive trail tire...my guess is that Dissector will provide close to same amount of traction with slightly more rolling speed. Similar.weight and size, and plitting hairs on traction and rolling speed, so pick your need.


I have both and the HellKat for our conditions at least is a much better front tire than the Dissector. That being said I think I am one of the few that really doesn't like the Dissector at all as a front tire.


----------



## FasterSoonerNow (Jul 13, 2017)

Anyone using the Dissector in the Mid-Atlantic? Think my 2.5 DHF might be overkill even though we do have a lot of janky rocks in some of my trails. I am not so worried braking cause riding here involves rolling hills and maintaining momentum, but I want to be able maintain a decent amount of cornering grip as the moisture in the dirt goes up and down.


----------



## AKRCD47 (Sep 5, 2019)

Chuch said:


> Exactly. However I will tell you that when I dropped from the 1050g DHF to the 860g Dissector, it literally felt like the front end of my bike had chugged a red bull. So...yeah....somewhere in the middle isnt a terrible place to be.


I just realized you are on the east coast, wonder if its a difference in terrain for you. I am almost always climbing in my lowest 2 gears and not really pedaling much going down, usually have to brake more than pedal, I think rolling weight is more noticable on the flatter trails, I will notice a change in the rear tire while climbing but not really the front.

I would say for Flatter trails forsure a lower weight and rolling will be nice, I just run my favorite setup and always "have something come up" if someone plans an XC ride, haha.

If rolling resistance is always a huge concern and we are looking at running Rekons out back and Dissectors up front it is good to look at the bike we are on. If its an Enduro bike I would think about getting on something less travel. I see a lot of people lugging enduro bikes around on flatter trails and I think that can be frustrating and silly, trail bikes are getting more and more capable. My bike is a 150F/130R and I wont run anything less than Minions, its a super capable bike though and I dont like riding anything flatter than -15% grade if I can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

FasterSoonerNow said:


> Anyone using the Dissector in the Mid-Atlantic? Think my 2.5 DHF might be overkill even though we do have a lot of janky rocks in some of my trails. I am not so worried braking cause riding here involves rolling hills and maintaining momentum, but I want to be able maintain a decent amount of cornering grip as the moisture in the dirt goes up and down.


Yes. I can comment that i replaced the 2.6 Rekon on the rear of my Ripley with a 2.4 MaxTerra Dissector and the grip on the trails in the wet, spring conditions of NJ and it is definitely better!


----------



## darrylruddock (Oct 17, 2019)

Thinking now about replacing my hans dampf 2.35 front with the 2.4 dissector. I'm finding that i don't love cornering grip of the HD. Any opinions from ppl who have tried both as a front. East coast XC semi tech trails 180lbs fairly aggressive rider.


----------



## MtbDork (Apr 10, 2020)

darrylruddock said:


> Thinking now about replacing my hans dampf 2.35 front with the 2.4 dissector. I'm finding that i don't love cornering grip of the HD. Any opinions from ppl who have tried both as a front. East coast XC semi tech trails 180lbs fairly aggressive rider.


Everything I ride is hardpack, loose, or sometimes forest dirt/pine needles, never wet, so not exactly the same terrain, but I've ridden the HD as a front.

The HD isn't a bad tire, and in the back is actually a pretty darn _good_ tire, but has the same problem a lot of Schwalbe tires have, big transition knobs interrupting what should be an open channel (IMO).

If you really like to lean your bike over I suspect you'll love the dissector, it absolutely _rails _corners considering how fast it rolls (not quite like a DHR/DHF, but closer than you'd think), if you tend to stay more upright in your turns I'd stick with the HD. Personally I find the dissector way better for the riding I do.


----------



## darrylruddock (Oct 17, 2019)

MtbDork said:


> Everything I ride is hardpack, loose, or sometimes forest dirt/pine needles, never wet, so not exactly the same terrain, but I've ridden the HD as a front.
> 
> The HD isn't a bad tire, and in the back is actually a pretty darn _good_ tire, but has the same problem a lot of Schwalbe tires have, big transition knobs interrupting what should be an open channel (IMO).
> 
> If you really like to lean your bike over I suspect you'll love the dissector, it absolutely _rails _corners considering how fast it rolls (not quite like a DHR/DHF, but closer than you'd think), if you tend to stay more upright in your turns I'd stick with the HD. Personally I find the dissector way better for the riding I do.


Thanks for the reply. I'll be moving the HD to the back once the NN wears out. my terrain sounds similar to yours so i think I may give it a try. Only small patches of mud where I ride so mostly dry but quite a bit of pedalling also.


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

06HokieMTB said:


> Thanks for posting these. I'm comfortable with 930g for the 2.4 Dissector, just waiting for a dual compound!
> 
> Also, looks like that Assegai is EXO+ and not EXO?


I'm only halfnway though this thread, but yeah...my scrawny 2.3 Aggressor weights 891 grams, so most people would want to see the larger volume 2.4 Dissector come in heavier than that...for rear tire purposes anyways.


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

bdundee said:


> I have both and the HellKat for our conditions at least is a much better front tire than the Dissector. That being said I think I am one of the few that really doesn't like the Dissector at all as a front tire.


Yeah, the Dissector doesn't look/appear secure enough for me as a front, but I'm probably gonna "have" to try the 2.4 and 2.6 in the rear.

This weekend I installed a new DHRII 2.4 Max Terra up front with the Minnar cut to open the channel a little closer to DHF...i have loved this tire up front over the past couple years. It replaced a Hellkat that was starting to show a little wear, but dang, I'm suddenly feeling less secure after a few saved washouts. I'm gonna keep in on till my new Hellkat arrives, so I'll be able to come up with a better analysis.

The Dissector 2.6 DC as rear tire also has my attention. On a whim, I had purchased a 2.6 Forekaster Maxx Speed...to be used for some XC riding. Wow...I mostly ride rough and rocky SoCal trails, and this tire allowed me drop PSI significantly and make for a much smoother and stable ride, it's hard to go back to smaller volume tires and get bounced around, and frankly it has very good cornering traction for a rear tire. And I never once flatted that 120 TPI cases. Now as things are getting so blown out, I'm thinking the 2.6 Dissector could fit the bill, and with weight similar to the 2.5 Aggressor, should pedal well enough.


----------



## SDMTB'er (Feb 11, 2014)

Sort of a re-post, but just thought I would add a couple of thoughts. I am rather OCD about tires, and find the Dissector to probably be the closest to the "goldilocks" tire I can find. This question of which tire is best always comes down to how / where you ride, and how sensitive you are. 

I have a 2020 Hightower CC and have two Light Bicycle wheel sets - one with 33mm IW and the other with 29mm IW. The 33's are put onto the bike when I know I will be in steeper / gnarlier terrain or when I want as much traction as possible. The 29's get put on when I am in general trail riding conditions. On the 33's, I have Minion DHF 2.5 WT / Dissector WT 2.4 (both Exo). On the 29's, I have Dissector 2.4 WT / Rekon 2.4 WT (both exo). The 29mm IW setup with these tires are quite a bit lighter than the other setup so if I am going to be doing a lot of climbing I will probably opt for the lighter setup. Plenty of cornering traction (for me) on both the Dissector and Rekon. Also plenty of climbing traction as well. SoCal / San Diego trails ridden (dry, loose over hard). I really like the Dissector / Rekon setup. Faster rolling, plenty of traction.


----------



## zambo78 (Mar 2, 2018)

RAG2 said:


> Yeah, the Dissector doesn't look/appear secure enough for me as a front, but I'm probably gonna "have" to try the 2.4 and 2.6 in the rear.
> 
> This weekend I installed a new DHRII 2.4 Max Terra up front with the Minnar cut to open the channel a little closer to DHF...i have loved this tire up front over the past couple years. It replaced a Hellkat that was starting to show a little wear, but dang, I'm suddenly feeling less secure after a few saved washouts. I'm gonna keep in on till my new Hellkat arrives, so I'll be able to come up with a better analysis.
> 
> The Dissector 2.6 DC as rear tire also has my attention. On a whim, I had purchased a 2.6 Forekaster Maxx Speed...to be used for some XC riding. Wow...I mostly ride rough and rocky SoCal trails, and this tire allowed me drop PSI significantly and make for a much smoother and stable ride, it's hard to go back to smaller volume tires and get bounced around, and frankly it has very good cornering traction for a rear tire. And I never once flatted that 120 TPI cases. Now as things are getting so blown out, I'm thinking the 2.6 Dissector could fit the bill, and with weight similar to the 2.5 Aggressor, should pedal well enough.


I've tried Hellkat 2.4 ATC and AEC and loved both.. never try a DHR2 on front.. i was thinking that a DHR2 (maybe stock with no cuts), could be very good and maybe better than the hellkat... in theory a DHR2 could be better in hardpack, and the hellkat should do better in penetrating soft dirt.. On wich type of terrain do you liked the hellkat more than the dhr2?

Have you see the new Kenda Pinner? It seem a DHF with less transition zone and more predictable grip? A good front option for the summer/hardpack/bikeparks, and keep the hellkat for the loamy winter


----------



## FasterSoonerNow (Jul 13, 2017)

Just slapped on a 2.4/27.5 as a front tire on my 5010. It weighed in at 830g which was a 170g reduction from my 2.5 DHF. It does look puny in comparison, but I'm excited to lighten up since I felt the what lighter tires can do when I swapped out my Aggressor for a Rekon in the rear.


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

zambo78 said:


> I've tried Hellkat 2.4 ATC and AEC and loved both.. never try a DHR2 on front.. i was thinking that a DHR2 (maybe stock with no cuts), could be very good and maybe better than the hellkat... in theory a DHR2 could be better in hardpack, and the hellkat should do better in penetrating soft dirt.. On wich type of terrain do you liked the hellkat more than the dhr2?
> 
> Have you see the new Kenda Pinner? It seem a DHF with less transition zone and more predictable grip? A good front option for the summer/hardpack/bikeparks, and keep the hellkat for the loamy winter


Right now I'm going to say I like the Hellkat better than DHRII as a front in all conditions...i just installed the new DHRII because of the reported better traction on loose over hard, but this past weekend's experience has me questioning that. More time is needed however.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RAG2 (Sep 4, 2017)

SDMTB'er said:


> Sort of a re-post, but just thought I would add a couple of thoughts. I am rather OCD about tires, and find the Dissector to probably be the closest to the "goldilocks" tire I can find. This question of which tire is best always comes down to how / where you ride, and how sensitive you are.
> 
> I have a 2020 Hightower CC and have two Light Bicycle wheel sets - one with 33mm IW and the other with 29mm IW. The 33's are put onto the bike when I know I will be in steeper / gnarlier terrain or when I want as much traction as possible. The 29's get put on when I am in general trail riding conditions. On the 33's, I have Minion DHF 2.5 WT / Dissector WT 2.4 (both Exo). On the 29's, I have Dissector 2.4 WT / Rekon 2.4 WT (both exo). The 29mm IW setup with these tires are quite a bit lighter than the other setup so if I am going to be doing a lot of climbing I will probably opt for the lighter setup. Plenty of cornering traction (for me) on both the Dissector and Rekon. Also plenty of climbing traction as well. SoCal / San Diego trails ridden (dry, loose over hard). I really like the Dissector / Rekon setup. Faster rolling, plenty of traction.


I have a Rekon 2.4WT, but I've only used it a couple times. The volume was slightly disappointing for me, but no free lunch...bigger tire would weigh more. Anyway...how does the volume of the Dissector 2.4 compare?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SA77 (May 21, 2019)

RAG2 said:


> Yeah, the Dissector doesn't look/appear secure enough for me as a front, but I'm probably gonna "have" to try the 2.4 and 2.6 in the rear.
> 
> This weekend I installed a new DHRII 2.4 Max Terra up front with the Minnar cut to open the channel a little closer to DHF...i have loved this tire up front over the past couple years. It replaced a Hellkat that was starting to show a little wear, but dang, I'm suddenly feeling less secure after a few saved washouts. I'm gonna keep in on till my new Hellkat arrives, so I'll be able to come up with a better analysis.
> 
> The Dissector 2.6 DC as rear tire also has my attention. On a whim, I had purchased a 2.6 Forekaster Maxx Speed...to be used for some XC riding. Wow...I mostly ride rough and rocky SoCal trails, and this tire allowed me drop PSI significantly and make for a much smoother and stable ride, it's hard to go back to smaller volume tires and get bounced around, and frankly it has very good cornering traction for a rear tire. And I never once flatted that 120 TPI cases. Now as things are getting so blown out, I'm thinking the 2.6 Dissector could fit the bill, and with weight similar to the 2.5 Aggressor, should pedal well enough.


Good to hear im not the only one who gets sketchy washouts with a DHR front. I want it to work so bad, the weight, rolling resistance, cornering and braking make it such a good front, its just those sketchy sudden washouts that keep me from wanting to go back to it.

I wish i knew for sure what i was doing to make it wash out like it does, my best guess is that I tend to enter a corner pretty centered, and sometimes i'll shift my weight back earlier than I should, maybe this tire needs to be driven hard into the surface to make those knobs engage, if your light on it that center knob/side knob touching at the same time means a large surface area and it just floats over the top and washes out.

The washing out inconveniently makes it hard to stay committed over the front and drive the tire hard into the surface like you should..


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

Just had to retire my 29x2.4 last night. Sidewall has a little cut and it is up high enough the sealant doesn't get to it very well. Really wish Maxxis made a DD in 29 but I may give the EXO+ a try.


----------



## FasterSoonerNow (Jul 13, 2017)

RAG2 said:


> I have a Rekon 2.4WT, but I've only used it a couple times. The volume was slightly disappointing for me, but no free lunch...bigger tire would weigh more. Anyway...how does the volume of the Dissector 2.4 compare?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I have a 2.4 Rekon on the rear and just put on a 2.4 DS on the front. To me, the Rekon looks slightly wider. I have measuring calipers and will validate this.


----------



## waltaz (Oct 14, 2004)

FasterSoonerNow said:


> I have a 2.4 Rekon on the rear and just put on a 2.4 DS on the front. To me, the Rekon looks slightly wider. I have measuring calipers and will validate this.


I have been running 2.4 Rekon WT's on my SB100, on ID 30mm rims, and they measure narrow - only 2.31-32, on average. Less than 2.35 Ikons, on the same rims.

I like the Rekons, but they do run narrow.


----------



## gubbinalia (May 11, 2020)

desertwheeler said:


> Has anyone compared them the the Hans Dampf2? Particularly in the 2.6 size?


Hey @ DW, a little late in replying but I thought I'd try to help on this one... I haven't run the 2.6 Dampf but I've run both the 2.4 and 2.6 Dissector (both 3C Exo, MaxTerra compound) and the 2.35 Dampf (Addix Snakeskin Soft/orange casing). I really like both the Dampf and the Dissector and they fit a nice slot between lighter trail tires (Ardent/Rekon, Nobby Nic) and heavyweight moto block enduro tires (Magic Mary, DHF/DHR/Assegai). I've been riding on wet East Coast roots and rocks this spring but also spent the winter in UT, so my experience may apply to your riding (I assume in the desert given your username). The Dissector is notably faster-rolling and seems to corner more aggressively, especially in looser/sandier soil. The Dampf in the Soft compound has amazing grip and has gotten me pushing slab lines and rooty stuff that I never have been able to before. You really can't go wrong, although I'd say they're both better front tires than rear (personal preference is something with a more aggressive transition zone b/w center and side knobs -- Aggressor 2.3 is my all-time favorite, although I ran the Rock Razor 2.35 in UT and thought it worked OK). I think the Aggressor 2.3 rear/Dissector 2.4 front is the winner in my book and I've been running that on both my short travel XC bike for technical rides and my bigger bike for everything (might have to run a 2.5 Assegai for bike parks this summer...if they open).

By the way, weight has been right around 790-820g for 2.35 Dampf; inflates true to size on a 27mm rim, 21psi. Dissector 2.4 is more like 870g and actually inflates a little big on a 30.5 rim -- 2.46"-ish. Cheers


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

MtbDork said:


> I really like Vittoria tires but I've steered clear of the Agarro since it has such massive transition knobs. It looks like they'll get in the way of the side knobs really digging in on fast/loose high speed turns. I really wish they would halve the size of those knobs and then it looks like it'd be perfect.


You can cut them off.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Well, i can tell you where the Dissector does *NOT* work well: thick beds of pine needles!

I have 2 wheelsets for my Ripley, 1 ltw, fast rolling carbon set with Forekaster front and Rekon rear and 1 rock bashing alum set with Assegai front and Dissector rear. On both sets, in the same trail system, i have had the rear wash out on thick needle beds while the front holds tight. Assegai and Forekaster both punch through but the Rekon knobs aren't long enough and i think the Dissector just packs up a bit since the knobs are just wider.

Here the Rekon failed me on a left hand g-out through some thick needles. Forekaster bit through but the rear washed out harder than an 80's glam rocker.








The other day the new 2.4 Dissector in the rear spun me harder than a Mustang at cars 'n coffee. Assegai kept gripping till the end.


----------



## FasterSoonerNow (Jul 13, 2017)

So my eyes failed me. I thought the Rekon looked wider but on 27.5 30mm Light Bicycle carbon rims, the Rekon was 2.35” and the Dissector was 2.46” according to my calipers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

gubbinalia said:


> Hey @ DW, a little late in replying but I thought I'd try to help on this one... I haven't run the 2.6 Dampf but I've run both the 2.4 and 2.6 Dissector (both 3C Exo, MaxTerra compound) and the 2.35 Dampf (Addix Snakeskin Soft/orange casing). I really like both the Dampf and the Dissector and they fit a nice slot between lighter trail tires (Ardent/Rekon, Nobby Nic) and heavyweight moto block enduro tires (Magic Mary, DHF/DHR/Assegai). I've been riding on wet East Coast roots and rocks this spring but also spent the winter in UT, so my experience may apply to your riding (I assume in the desert given your username). The Dissector is notably faster-rolling and seems to corner more aggressively, especially in looser/sandier soil. The Dampf in the Soft compound has amazing grip and has gotten me pushing slab lines and rooty stuff that I never have been able to before. You really can't go wrong, although I'd say they're both better front tires than rear (personal preference is something with a more aggressive transition zone b/w center and side knobs -- Aggressor 2.3 is my all-time favorite, although I ran the Rock Razor 2.35 in UT and thought it worked OK). I think the Aggressor 2.3 rear/Dissector 2.4 front is the winner in my book and I've been running that on both my short travel XC bike for technical rides and my bigger bike for everything (might have to run a 2.5 Assegai for bike parks this summer...if they open).
> 
> By the way, weight has been right around 790-820g for 2.35 Dampf; inflates true to size on a 27mm rim, 21psi. Dissector 2.4 is more like 870g and actually inflates a little big on a 30.5 rim -- 2.46"-ish. Cheers


I am a big fan of the HD on the rear In My terrain. Seems to roll well and grip great. On the front I like it but it lacks grip when it's a bit loose or soft on top. 90% of the time it's good to me. I have grown to appreciate tires with transition knobs for my trails, they just seem to grip better. This is the main reason I haven't tried a dissector the gap looks too big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

Went to a LBS last night to have my rear wheel trued up and was planning on getting a DHR2 to replace the Dissector that had a sidewall cut. Pretty much every bike shop has DHR2s on the rack right? Well, this particular one didn't but they did have Dissectors. LOL 

I almost decided to try a Rekon seeing as the EXO Dissector has already proven itself insufficient in the rocks and those were my two choices in a 2.4 but ultimately decided on round 2 with the Dissector.


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

rynomx785 said:


> Went to a LBS last night to have my rear wheel trued up and was planning on getting a DHR2 to replace the Dissector that had a sidewall cut. Pretty much every bike shop has DHR2s on the rack right? Well, this particular one didn't but they did have Dissectors. LOL
> 
> I almost decided to try a Rekon seeing as the EXO Dissector has already proven itself insufficient in the rocks and those were my two choices in a 2.4 but ultimately decided on round 2 with the Dissector.


Hoping I don't have issues with an Exo Dissector and Cush Core XC in the rocks  Will report back


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

I have been using the Exo Dissector 29x2.4 with a Cushcore XC on the rear of my Ripmo in the rocks of Tahoe with no problems. I am 175 lbs and run 22 psi in the rear. I tend to play well with tires and rims so I may not be the most useful calibration point, but so far, so good.


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

JimmyC said:


> I have been using the Exo Dissector 29x2.4 with a Cushcore XC on the rear of my Ripmo in the rocks of Tahoe with no problems. I am 175 lbs and run 22 psi in the rear. I tend to play well with tires and rims so I may not be the most useful calibration point, but so far, so good.


That's great to hear! I have a Ripmo AF, weigh the same and also ride norcal trails lol. I'm in Folsom


----------



## JimmyC (Dec 19, 2005)

Nice. I live, and do most of my riding, in South Lake Tahoe.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

I am 175-180 depending on my pack choice and I run 23 PSI with Cushcore Pro on my Sentinel. I have had multiple issues with EXO casing tires though. Not just the dissector. I really should be running DD tires as Cushcore doesn't help with cut sidewalls.


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

Got the tire installed today with CCXC, 2.4" wide on the dot for width. Put a little more air pressure than normal so the tire stretches. Will be trying it out this weekend


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

rynomx785 said:


> I am 175-180 depending on my pack choice and I run 23 PSI with Cushcore Pro on my Sentinel. I have had multiple issues with EXO casing tires though. Not just the dissector. I really should be running DD tires as Cushcore doesn't help with cut sidewalls.


What type of terrain are you riding on? I was bending rims on my last bike running Cushcore pro and snakeskin Schwalbe tires (Exo equivalent I'd guess). Never cut a sidewall. But I am riding smooth round Norcal rocks


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

Also looks like the Dual Compound is in stock at Merlin again.

https://www.merlincycles.com/maxxis-dissector-exo-tr-dual-folding-mtb-tyre-29-189526.html


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

bdreynolds7 said:


> What type of terrain are you riding on? I was bending rims on my last bike running Cushcore pro and snakeskin Schwalbe tires (Exo equivalent I'd guess). Never cut a sidewall. But I am riding smooth round Norcal rocks


I am in AZ. Lots of sharp rocks. The first two EXO casings I ruined were pinch flats. Cushcore seems to have taken care of that. Sidewall cuts are still an issue for me.


----------



## FasterSoonerNow (Jul 13, 2017)

Went on my maiden voyage with the DS in the front. Pretty grippy for my Eastern PA trails. It feels so light compared to my 2.5" DHF that I think it'll stay on for the foreseeable future. Wondering how it might fair in wet condition, but trails are off-limits here when there's any significant mud.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

First ride impression of this tire on the rear in max terra 3c in 29x2.4 flavor. At first ride, it feels like a high roller. Also not sure what you gain with this tire over a DHR2 3c. maxx terra. I have been riding the DHR2 in 2.4 lately and I am almost convinced that the DHR2 rolls, grips, breaks better. More rides will test it more, but as soft as the side knobs are with not much support I feel it wont take long before I will need to replace it anyway. 

Short version: Meh, DHR2 so good might not need this tire.


----------



## hartmtb (Sep 14, 2019)

2.6 29” 3c MT on the rear. One ride on my local northeast tech and mixed dirt. Coming from high roller 2.5 3C MT. Grip seems very similar, faster rolling (set 2 prs on trails I’ve ridden many times), and didn’t notice anything different on braking. Need rides on some of my steeper pitches but overall seems like a solid tire. Matched with assegai 2.5 front. Tire to tire there is little or no difference between width of assegai 2.5 and ds 2.6


----------



## edeltoaster (Sep 5, 2018)

Just ordered a Dual Exo Dissector in 27.5 for our dry german summer to come. It replaces a DHR2 WT 2.4 Dual, hope to gain something pedalling and snappiness. If I'm not happy, I will try the DHR2 2.3 next.


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

hitechredneck said:


> First ride impression of this tire on the rear in max terra 3c in 29x2.4 flavor. At first ride, it feels like a high roller. Also not sure what you gain with this tire over a DHR2 3c. maxx terra. I have been riding the DHR2 in 2.4 lately and I am almost convinced that the DHR2 rolls, grips, breaks better. More rides will test it more, but as soft as the side knobs are with not much support I feel it wont take long before I will need to replace it anyway.
> 
> Short version: Meh, DHR2 so good might not need this tire.


Very interesting feedback! I still have my 2.4 DHR2 3C front/ rear combo on my bike since I never found any dissectors in stock and I do agree that the DHR2 is a great tire, at least in the rear. The only reason to really replace the DHR2 (other than it's very worn) is because it isn't the quickest rolling tire, but if the DHR2 rolls better than a Dissector, then there isn't much reason for me to switch tires really.

I'm still possibly looking for a different front tire but that is something for a different future thread. 2.6 butcher grid trial, 2.6 dissector, 2.5 assegai exo, 2.5 dhf exo, or just throw another dhr2 up front again? That is an interesting question but the 2.4 dhr2 really works fine upfront and rear at low pressures.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

There is no way in the world a DHR2 rolls better than the Dissector. Just, nope. Up front, who cares, but out back its a pretty noticeable difference to me. I am pretty sure the vast majority of folks on this thread would agree. Cornering, braking etc....definitely give or take for sure.


----------



## TXrocks (Apr 22, 2014)

Chuch said:


> There is no way in the world a DHR2 rolls better than the Dissector. Just, nope. Up front, who cares, but out back its a pretty noticeable difference to me. I am pretty sure the vast majority of folks on this thread would agree. Cornering, braking etc....definitely give or take for sure.


Yes huge rolling difference between the Dissector and DHR. I do run both tires also, when I'm somewhere I can get away with the less aggressive faster tire I will. Maybe I'll like it a bit better when I can run with an insert and drop a bit of tire pressure. . I don't think I'll buy another one as the climbing with it has been not that great. The Vittoria Aggaro has it beat in my terrain.


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

TXrocks said:


> Yes huge rolling difference between the Dissector and DHR. I do run both tires also, when I'm somewhere I can get away with the less aggressive faster tire I will. Maybe I'll like it a bit better when I can run with an insert and drop a bit of tire pressure. . I don't think I'll buy another one as the climbing with it has been not that great. The Vittoria Aggaro has it beat in my terrain.


How does the Aggaro compare to the Dissector? I keep seeing that Aggaro popping up as a killer tire. Does it do well in the wet (like PNW) a bit or is it mainly a dry rocky tire?


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Chuch said:


> There is no way in the world a DHR2 rolls better than the Dissector. Just, nope. Up front, who cares, but out back its a pretty noticeable difference to me. I am pretty sure the vast majority of folks on this thread would agree. Cornering, braking etc....definitely give or take for sure.


So what did I do wrong then? How am I 2 MPH slower on 4 different roll down test then the DHR and slower climbing. My heart rate and rating on whoop rated my strain level 2 points higher on both of my rides with dissector compared to DHR2 but strava says I am minutes off pace on a 40 min solid climb? If it is truly lighter and faster rolling then should I not be having less strain to go the same speed or more strain to go faster? The highroller 2 if you ask maxxis is faster too... but anyone riding one knows better.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I will admit I am still messing with pressures, so there could be something there. But, I am a numbers guy that runs a few different loggers ( 3 to be exact) to know watts, time, effort. On rides and this is failing. Placebo is cool and all, but......... hopefully I am wrong but working harder to be slower and the only changed was a tire is not my cup of tea.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

hitechredneck said:


> So what did I do wrong then? How am I 2 MPH slower on 4 different roll down test then the DHR and slower climbing. My heart rate and rating on whoop rated my strain level 2 points higher on both of my rides with dissector compared to DHR2 but strava says I am minutes off pace on a 40 min solid climb? If it is truly lighter and faster rolling then should I not be having less strain to go the same speed or more strain to go faster? The highroller 2 if you ask maxxis is faster too... but anyone riding one knows better.


Interesting comment as I had first short ride on 2.4" Dissector yesterday and it really felt slow on slightly wet natural forest trails, on rocky and gravel surfaces it felt grippy and fast. 
Needs more testing before I am saying anything else.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Definitely interesting observations fellas. I wish I had all the answers for ya. I can tell you a few weeks ago, while my rear wheel was at I9 for work, I rode a spare wheel with a DC 2.4 DHR2 on the back of my bike. My current Dissector is a 3c back there. The traction was lovely, but I could definitely notice the drag on the trail. It was one of our regular routes. 

Could it be carcass? Could it be PSI comfort levels? Sure thing. They all play in the game for sure. I weigh probably 185 kitted up and I am running 23-24psi. I was running a tad lower but I burped the rear a few weeks ago.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

hitechredneck said:


> So what did I do wrong then? How am I 2 MPH slower on 4 different roll down test then the DHR and slower climbing. My heart rate and rating on whoop rated my strain level 2 points higher on both of my rides with dissector compared to DHR2 but strava says I am minutes off pace on a 40 min solid climb? If it is truly lighter and faster rolling then should I not be having less strain to go the same speed or more strain to go faster? The highroller 2 if you ask maxxis is faster too... but anyone riding one knows better.


When there is any moisture in the ground, I notice my bike rolls slower. Even when the ground appears dry. 
Maybe it's that. Maybe it's terrain specific?
I ran a Dissector 2.6 up front for 1 ride at 20psi initially then down to 18psi and it does indeed roll very well.
It's been a year or so but I found the DHR2 to roll average to maybe slightly slow, both front and rear.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Chuch said:


> Definitely interesting observations fellas. I wish I had all the answers for ya. I can tell you a few weeks ago, while my rear wheel was at I9 for work, I rode a spare wheel with a DC 2.4 DHR2 on the back of my bike. My current Dissector is a 3c back there. The traction was lovely, but I could definitely notice the drag on the trail. It was one of our regular routes.
> 
> Could it be carcass? Could it be PSI comfort levels? Sure thing. They all play in the game for sure. I weigh probably 185 kitted up and I am running 23-24psi. I was running a tad lower but I burped the rear a few weeks ago.


Could be it. I am right at 205lbs kitted and running 26psi. Maybe I will try more and see if it helps, I could feel the side knobs wiggling around on and rutted or slightly angled rock or root on the climbs. Maybe I am too low for my weight and causing too much tread engagement. Who knows. Hopefully more info this week/ weekend unless I take the big bike to Anglefire and then all bets of me pedaling this weekend are off.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

hitechredneck said:


> I could feel the side knobs wiggling around on and rutted or slightly angled rock or root on the climbs. .


This jumps out at me as well. There is quite a bit of open space on the tire.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

hitechredneck said:


> Could be it. I am right at 205lbs kitted and running 26psi. Maybe I will try more and see if it helps, I could feel the side knobs wiggling around on and rutted or slightly angled rock or root on the climbs. Maybe I am too low for my weight and causing too much tread engagement. Who knows. Hopefully more info this week/ weekend unless I take the big bike to Anglefire and then all bets of me pedaling this weekend are off.


I'm heavier than that and tried pressures from 20 to 28psi and it still doesn't feel right.

Dissector is coming off, it is not right tire for me and my riding as performance on softer natural trails and wet roots is not good enough. To be fair, no one claimed it would be good in these conditions - on downhills and hardpack it actually felt pretty good.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

Swapped back wheels to a 2.5 Aggressor DD so added almost 250 grams of tire, So much faster and easier to keep speed up on it was not even funny. More testing will be needed but I will likely bin the dissector if this trend continues.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm riding some park this weekend so last night while I had the chance I put my DHF 2.5 back up front. There is nearly 180g difference between the two tires (actual). I had the time to put in 7 miles this morning of pedaling on my most local trail, one I have ridden thousands of times it feels like. 

Initial impressions.....I like the Dissector better. I noticed the weight and rolling resistance of the bigger DHF immediately, something that wont be as big of a deal pointed down hill. Our trails are tight, and twisty, and I think the back and forth and constant needed acceleration leads me to be attracted to the dissector. 

The DHF feels stouter and slightly more confident in extreme cornering so I am sure it will do its job properly this weekend. I'll report back. I only put one day in the bike park last year with the dissector, and almost wish I had left it on. I do have one on the BACK this time to match with the DHF, so I will be able to report back my thoughts on the combo.


----------



## NateMob (Mar 25, 2017)

29*2.4 3C exo+ is available now. Weighs 934g on my scale.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Received my 2.4 DC from Merlin last night. 945g on the scale. Bummed a bit honestly considering the advertised weight is 912g. I have a DHR 2.4 that I believe is 960 or so. I was really hoping this tire remained separated a bit in weight from the DHR2.


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

Chuch said:


> Received my 2.4 DC from Merlin last night. 945g on the scale. Bummed a bit honestly considering the advertised weight is 912g. I have a DHR 2.4 that I believe is 960 or so. I was really hoping this tire remained separated a bit in weight from the DHR2.


Yup mine was also around that weight. Oh well.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

You have some side cutters, right? 
Just clip the tops off of maybe 8 knobs.


----------



## rynomx785 (Jul 16, 2018)

NateMob said:


> 29*2.4 3C exo+ is available now. Weighs 934g on my scale.
> 
> View attachment 1335915


Finally!!!!


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Chuch said:


> Received my 2.4 DC from Merlin last night. 945g on the scale. Bummed a bit honestly considering the advertised weight is 912g. I have a DHR 2.4 that I believe is 960 or so. I was really hoping this tire remained separated a bit in weight from the DHR2.


where did you get one? I'm destroying my 3c in the rear and missed buying from eur when shipping was free :-(


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

mfa81 said:


> where did you get one? I'm destroying my 3c in the rear and missed buying from eur when shipping was free :-(


He and I ordered our Dual Compound from Merlin Cycles. Shipping wasn't that bad, considering the tire was $43 USD. Made buying it from them a no brainer.


----------



## bajaguy (Jul 13, 2009)

Chuch said:


> Received my 2.4 DC from Merlin last night. 945g on the scale. Bummed a bit honestly considering the advertised weight is 912g. I have a DHR 2.4 that I believe is 960 or so. I was really hoping this tire remained separated a bit in weight from the DHR2.


 how long ago did you order it from Merlin? I ordered on 5/9 and it's been stuck in customs in the states since the 5/10.


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

bajaguy said:


> how long ago did you order it from Merlin? I ordered on 5/9 and it's been stuck in customs in the states since the 5/10.


I also ordered one from Merlin. Took a little over two weeks to receive mine in Pennsylvania.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't even remember how long, it was that long. I got their request for a review about three days before it ever arrived at my house. That long. LOL


----------



## The Prof (Aug 5, 2019)

Initial impressions from a long 30 mile, 6k climb ride and then a better test on my local run that is 10 miles and 1.6k climbing. 

First the background: I am on a Ripley V4, weigh about 185 kitted, and 'make my money' going uphill. I am located in the southeast, and most of what I ride is XC to trail style. Very little true downhill rides. Trails range from gravel, to smooth dirt, to rooty, to rocky and everything in between. The V4 came with the Schlawbe HD/NN combo and I kept popping the NN, so I tried a combo of 2.6" Rekons (MaxxTerra, EXO+) and while the rolling resistance was great, the Rekon up front was kind of terrifying. So I put the 2.6" HD back up front for a bit while I searched for another front tire. Hence the Dissector. 

So I decided to try a 2.4" Dissector (MaxxTerra, EXO) up front and put a 2.4" Rekon (MassTerra, EXO) on the rear. I really enjoyed the 2.6" Rekon on the rear, so figured I would give the narrower version a try. I know the dissector is labeled as a rear tire, but I wanted something that had decent rolling resistance and good enough grip up front to keep me from flying off of the trail. Keep in mind, climbing is just as important to me as going down is. 

My local trail starts off with a 5 mile gravel/dirt road climb and then 5 miles of single track ridge riding with some steep downs and ups. Initial impressions are the dissector has more rolling resistance than the rekon (duh!) but significantly more grip (also duh!). I could 'feel' the extra resistance on the gravel climb, but didn't feel like it slowed me down much on the single track sections. To me, it felt like it gripped really well when I would weigh the front of the bike, especially in softer terrain. I did find that it could slip on wet roots, especially compared to the Rekon. It also felt a little more 'bouncy' on loose rocks compared to the rekon, but I am not exactly sure if that was true or not. I read one review that said the dissector has too much grip for a rekon in the rear, and I understand what they meant. The front end had a lot more grip (turning and braking) than the back, but I actually didn't mind it. I found I could mash the front end down and intentionally 'kick out' the rear to get the bike to swivel around a sharp turn at speed. I did have to rely a little more heavily on the front brake during steep downhills due to the differences in grip. 

How did the times match up on my local run? Well, I set two PRs on the downs, two top 10s on up and down sections, and even a PR on a portion of the climb. I set out to give the tire a 'chance' and either I went really hard (it didn't seem like it) or this combo is really going to work for me and my riding style. I am taking the bike to Pisgah this weekend, so hopefully I can report back after that ride also. 

But I think for someone looking for a relatively fast rolling combo with decent front end grip, this is a combo to check out!


----------



## darrylruddock (Oct 17, 2019)

The Prof said:


> Initial impressions from a long 30 mile, 6k climb ride and then a better test on my local run that is 10 miles and 1.6k climbing.
> 
> First the background: I am on a Ripley V4, weigh about 185 kitted, and 'make my money' going uphill. I am located in the southeast, and most of what I ride is XC to trail style. Very little true downhill rides. Trails range from gravel, to smooth dirt, to rooty, to rocky and everything in between. The V4 came with the Schlawbe HD/NN combo and I kept popping the NN, so I tried a combo of 2.6" Rekons (MaxxTerra, EXO+) and while the rolling resistance was great, the Rekon up front was kind of terrifying. So I put the 2.6" HD back up front for a bit while I searched for another front tire. Hence the Dissector.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed write up! I'm also on a V4 Ripley and was considering a new front instead of the HD (although mine is 2.35) I'm ok with the NN in the back and the HD will go back there once the NN is done. I was considering the dissector or a kenda hellkat but can't decide and not in a big rush as the HD seems okay for now but leaves me wanting more grip in front.


----------



## bajaguy (Jul 13, 2009)

Chuch said:


> I don't even remember how long, it was that long. I got their request for a review about three days before it ever arrived at my house. That long. LOL


Well I guess my order is setting a record for most delayed. I received the review email a week a go. Go figure...


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

The Prof said:


> Initial impressions from a long 30 mile, 6k climb ride and then a better test on my local run that is 10 miles and 1.6k climbing.
> 
> First the background: I am on a Ripley V4, weigh about 185 kitted, and 'make my money' going uphill. I am located in the southeast, and most of what I ride is XC to trail style. Very little true downhill rides. Trails range from gravel, to smooth dirt, to rooty, to rocky and everything in between. The V4 came with the Schlawbe HD/NN combo and I kept popping the NN, so I tried a combo of 2.6" Rekons (MaxxTerra, EXO+) and while the rolling resistance was great, the Rekon up front was kind of terrifying. So I put the 2.6" HD back up front for a bit while I searched for another front tire. Hence the Dissector.
> 
> ...


That combo is what I run on my Ripley 4 when I want a bit more grip than my Ardent Race 2.35/Rekon 2.4 combo. It really does seem to slot in right between the XC wheel/tire set-up and the overkill-for-a-Ripley-IMO DHF/DHR/Aggressor combo's I've seen a lot of. I like the Minions on bigger bikes and steeper stuff, but they just suck the fun out of a ride on a Ripley.


----------



## BushPilot (Aug 29, 2007)

I think the Dissector is a winner as a rear coming off an Aggressor. Rolls about the same, but more grip and bite on the side lugs. Not squirmy like the Aggressor was. Stoked!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

BushPilot said:


> I think the Dissector is a winner as a rear coming off an Aggressor. Rolls about the same, but more grip and bite on the side lugs. Not squirmy like the Aggressor was. Stoked!


You on the dual compound? 
Now that things are firming up I'm finding the soft sidelugs more squirmy than an aggressor.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Unbrockenchain (Aug 21, 2015)

BushPilot said:


> I think the Dissector is a winner as a rear coming off an Aggressor. Rolls about the same, but more grip and bite on the side lugs. Not squirmy like the Aggressor was. Stoked!


What are you running on the front?


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

markom said:


> ...on downhills and hardpack it actually felt pretty good.


OK, week later the conditions are unusually dry and warm, my front tire (2.4" DHR2) developed a wobble and I didn't want to buy anything new... so 2.4" Dissector EXO went to front tire and it is actually working nicely in current conditions.

2.4" feels bit hard though as I've been running 2.6" tires for last couple of years.


----------



## hartmtb (Sep 14, 2019)

I’ve now ridden the dissector in all but the wet. Steep granite rollers, fast chunder, rooty rocky climbs, dry dusty corners. Has worked well in all conditions so far. 2.6 rear on 35id ibis rims.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

WHALENARD said:


> You on the dual compound?
> Now that things are firming up I'm finding the soft sidelugs more squirmy than an aggressor.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


I just got done with my first decent ride on the DC on the rear. I thought I was a bit insane to pull a 3C (about 350 miles on it) just to try it out but I am glad that I did. To your point, I experienced a slightly faster tire, and the cornering knobs were not nearly as squirmy. I expected to possibly give up a bit of traction, but I almost feel like the support lended itself to more traction in general. DC on the rear for sure, if ya can find one.


----------



## NateMob (Mar 25, 2017)

Chuch said:


> I just got done with my first decent ride on the DC on the rear. I thought I was a bit insane to pull a 3C (about 350 miles on it) just to try it out but I am glad that I did. To your point, I experienced a slightly faster tire, and the cornering knobs were not nearly as squirmy. I expected to possibly give up a bit of traction, but I almost feel like the support lended itself to more traction in general. DC on the rear for sure, if ya can find one.


This is disappointing to hear. The tire should be designed well enough to support its intended riding in any compound. I dont wanna give up traction for support. I'm hoping the EXO+ casing firms things up a bit.

What rear pressures are you running these at? Hopefully the same to keep things consistent.


----------



## joecx (Aug 17, 2013)

markom said:


> OK, week later the conditions are unusually dry and warm, my front tire (2.4" DHR2) developed a wobble and I didn't want to buy anything new... so 2.4" Dissector EXO went to front tire and it is actually working nicely in current conditions.
> 
> 2.4" feels bit hard though as I've been running 2.6" tires for last couple of years.


I've got a massive gouge out of my elbow from a 2.6 Dissector on the front when the side knobs folded over on a flat hardpack turn.Have been running a 2.6 DHR II EXO+ and have hit that same turn a number of times in the last few weeks and it was solid.

Except for a lack of climbing traction I am happy with the 2.4 on the rear but am also running a Cush Core XC.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

joecx said:


> I've got a massive gouge out of my elbow from a 2.6 Dissector on the front when the side knobs folded over on a flat hardpack turn.Have been running a 2.6 DHR II EXO+ and have hit that same turn a number of times in the last few weeks and it was solid.
> 
> Except for a lack of climbing traction I am happy with the 2.4 on the rear but am also running a Cush Core XC.


Thanks for warning, I have to take care when I get to faster trails - on my local (flat) natural trails there hasn't been any chance to get near the limits of grip.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

NateMob said:


> This is disappointing to hear. The tire should be designed well enough to support its intended riding in any compound. I dont wanna give up traction for support. I'm hoping the EXO+ casing firms things up a bit.
> 
> What rear pressures are you running these at? Hopefully the same to keep things consistent.


Yeah man, same pressures, 23-24ish. Don't be fooled though, I really felt the support lead to better traction when cornering and I noticed zero traction loss up straight. I was really stoked with the tire overall.


----------



## hartmtb (Sep 14, 2019)

Chuch said:


> I just got done with my first decent ride on the DC on the rear. I thought I was a bit insane to pull a 3C (about 350 miles on it) just to try it out but I am glad that I did. To your point, I experienced a slightly faster tire, and the cornering knobs were not nearly as squirmy. I expected to possibly give up a bit of traction, but I almost feel like the support lended itself to more traction in general. DC on the rear for sure, if ya can find one.[
> 
> what kind of conditions are you riding in?


----------



## hartmtb (Sep 14, 2019)

I get about 400 miles on a rear tire 3c maxterra.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Conditions were Eastern VA mixed bag of tricks on a punchy trail. Pine/leaf cover, roots, some greasy mud, little bit of sand texture thrown in here and there. No rocks on this particular ride.


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

FWIW, I have been on Dissector, DHRII, Assegai, Hellkats over past year on my heavy duty trail/AM bike. For me in the PacNW it is Assegai 3C front all year round. When things get a little wet and loamy (Nov-April) my go to set up fo’ shred it Assegai/Hellkat 2.4. For amount of grip offered, Hellkat rolls pretty well. I have found it to bite, corner and roll better than DHR especially with any little greasy spots. My DHRII would squirm out too easy at times in comparison. Would still be running Ass/HK combo if HK didn’t tear so easy. Went thru two of them this winter/spring, along with two DHR’s as well. I should be on a DH casing, but since I pedal so much and DH uses really soft compound, would not be great and wear too fast on gravel Rd climbs. 

After last HK failure (ATC, need AEC at least), I put on old Dissector 3C from last summer that I took early since was wearing too fast out back and losing braking traction. I really wasn’t super stoked on tire in drier, loose trail conditions and ultimately felt the tire was hyped up a bit and just felt like a softer, much faster wearing Ardent with much better side knob traction. Fast forward to this late spring/early summer and mounted on a halfway worn Dissector out back last week, since couldn’t get my former Aggressor to hold air at all over night. Worn Dissector mounted tubeless easy with zero loss of pressure over two days, so the high mountain drier trails I hit. To my surprise, rolling speed was immediately noticed compared to Hellkat and DHR DC rear that trail grinding felt fairly zippy and kind of fun (PR’ed all trail climbs that day by at least 1 minute from just the weekend before). On descent, somewhat dry loose over hard with pine needles, the tire just ripped by holding corners great, offered enough breaking control and picked up speed whenever laying down the metal. I ended KOM’ing the main DH that day. On way back, rain and little snow happened and was a little skeptical how tire would do in any wet. Surprised again, totally ripped the last 5.5 mile DH with great control and rolling speed. Crushed that as well. So for me, Dissector 2.4 going to be my go to rear tire this summer as I just bought a DC EXO version tonight. Plan to use with thick foam liner since I tore my older 3C Dissector that day as well and was tubed for rest of ride


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Interesting report and comparison with DHR. So you'll run the Exo with a liner but do you think it'd be fine without the liner if it was Exo+?

I was at the shop and some new Scotts had a 2.6 Dissector Exo front with a 2.6 Rekon Exo on the rear with 30mm rims. They looked like a great high volume fast trail setup. I'd like to try something like this but maybe slightly beefier for my Ripmo AF. Wondering if anyone has tried a similar setup with a 2.6 Dissector Exo front with a 2.5 Aggressor Exo or 2.6 Dissector Exo or Exo+ rear?


----------



## jgusta (Oct 9, 2004)

sfr4dr said:


> Interesting report and comparison with DHR. So you'll run the Exo with a liner but do you think it'd be fine without the liner if it was Exo+?
> 
> I was at the shop and some new Scotts had a 2.6 Dissector Exo front with a 2.6 Rekon Exo on the rear with 30mm rims. They looked like a great high volume fast trail setup. I'd like to try something like this but maybe slightly beefier for my Ripmo AF. Wondering if anyone has tried a similar setup with a 2.6 Dissector Exo front with a 2.5 Aggressor Exo or 2.6 Dissector Exo or Exo+ rear?


Yeah, poor luck with EXO+ casing here. Was hopeful at first, but tore DHR+ in 1 week on local mixed rocky XC trails even with near 30psi. So, I have found no benefit of + casing over regular EXO. + may even be weaker due to 120tpi in 3C compound compared to standard EXO DC compound with 60tpi threads


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

i've been on the dissector since early march and the side knobs are wearing pretty quickly. this is a 2.4 exo 27.5 version. it seems to roll better than my exo+ dhr2, straight line braking is pretty decent, but not as good as the dhr2.

so far it seems like a pretty good tire, i'll probably pick this over the aggressor as a rear. just surprised the side knobs are getting chewed up so quickly


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Put in 11 laps yesterday in the bike park here in VA, pretty tame flowy stuff compared to most parks....blue and black laps. Had put the 3c 2.4 back on the front and the DC 2.4 on the rear. It was dry and dusty, loose at times for sure. The combo was absolutely fantastic and fast. I ran the DHF 2.5 last trip up front and I actually preferred this set up. For the foreseeable future, running the Dissector F and R is gonna be my go to.


----------



## jasonp22 (Oct 5, 2016)

useport80 said:


> i've been on the dissector since early march and the side knobs are wearing pretty quickly. this is a 2.4 exo 27.5 version. it seems to roll better than my exo+ dhr2, straight line braking is pretty decent, but not as good as the dhr2.
> 
> so far it seems like a pretty good tire, i'll probably pick this over the aggressor as a rear. just surprised the side knobs are getting chewed up so quickly


I had the same type of wear on my Assegai 3C Exo+. Center tread didn't look bad at all, but I got to the point of some side knobs actually being torn off.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Anyone here running a 2.6 Dissector front with a 2.4 Dissector or 2.5 Aggressor in the rear? I'm looking for something like the classic 2.5 DHF/2.4 DHR2 but one step faster rolling. Yes, I know I will loose some grip too. The 2.6 Dissector weighs about the same as the 2.5 DHF so there may not even be a point running it though. 2.5 DHF with 2.4 Dissector might make more sense but weight isn't everything when it comes to rolling resistance.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

sfr4dr said:


> Anyone here running a 2.6 Dissector front with a 2.4 Dissector or 2.5 Aggressor in the rear? I'm looking for something like the classic 2.5 DHF/2.4 DHR2 but one step faster rolling. Yes, I know I will loose some grip too. The 2.6 Dissector weighs about the same as the 2.5 DHF so there may not even be a point running it though. 2.5 DHF with 2.4 Dissector might make more sense but weight isn't everything when it comes to rolling resistance.


Just put a Dissector 2.4 DC on back of my Ripmo V2 with a 2.6 3C on front with 35mm rims. Haven't ridden trail on them yet but getting ready to go on a trip for 6 weeks to Deer Valley, UT and Jackson Hole, WY. Looking forward to this set-up, seems to roll better than Minions and Lord knows if these tires are good enough for Troy Brosnan, they're good enough for my 60-yr-old, mediocre riding self. Taking a Ripley V4 and HD5 also so should be able to get some good comparisons.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice. Interested to hear what you think.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

I told myself I didn’t need a dissector and I caved, found a 2.6 exo+ for the rear maybe front to try. Got a 2.6 assegai exo+ too.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Can anyone compare the dissector to the aggressor? What does it do better/worse as a rear? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MtbDork (Apr 10, 2020)

socalrider77 said:


> Can anyone compare the dissector to the aggressor? What does it do better/worse as a rear?


What it does better:
Brakes better.
Corners _very slightly_ better in loose.
Rolls faster.
Lighter.

What it does worse:
Not as durable.
Climbing traction is worse.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

MtbDork said:


> What it does better:
> Brakes better.
> Corners _very slightly_ better in loose.
> Rolls faster.
> ...


Exactly what I was looking for, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

I just put the Dissector in 2.4 on the front of a new Ripley v4 with a 2.4 Reckon out back on 30mm id rims. Really pleased with how well the dissector hooked up on loose over hard pack. I feel like it rolls well and holds a line when laid over enough. I didn’t experience any quick wash outs with the front end. I feel like I needed to be a bit more careful than with something like a specz Butcher, or a minion, but it also rolled better in my opinion.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

MtbDork said:


> What it does better:
> Brakes better.
> Corners _very slightly_ better in loose.
> Rolls faster.
> ...


I'd agree with the above except I'd actually say that it climbs better for me. I think its been debated above, but I think this entirely depends on where you are riding and what you are riding on.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

When you guys say it's less durable, which Dissector are you referring to EXO 3C or DC? Also less durable tread, sidewalls or both? I'm looking for the EXO+ online but can't find any and it only comes in 3C. Wondering if I can go with an EXO DC but not sure if it's durable enough for my Tahoe Riding. If not, I'd have to go with a DHR2 DC EXO or EXO+ since I can't run an Aggressor in mid-late summer because the soil just gets too loose.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

thenry said:


> I just put the Dissector in 2.4 on the front of a new Ripley v4 with a 2.4 Reckon out back on 30mm id rims. Really pleased with how well the dissector hooked up on loose over hard pack. I feel like it rolls well and holds a line when laid over enough. I didn't experience any quick wash outs with the front end. I feel like I needed to be a bit more careful than with something like a specz Butcher, or a minion, but it also rolled better in my opinion.


I am just coming off this combo on 30mm id rim's. I rode it for 3 months. It was great until the reckons lost the top rubber. Then rear just slid all over the place on loose over hardpack and on climbs that were also loose over hardpack or rocky. Going down twisty, sandy or rocky stuff was also less than comfortable as the rear lost grip. It was a fast rolling combo on the straights though. Put a dissector on the rear instead, 2.4 DC exo. Just did a ride with it and it was much much better over the loose stuff and on climbs, but also a bit more draggy on the straights as expected but It still rolls pretty darn good all things considered. Only time will tell if the Dissector/Dissector combo is a keeper when the rear also wears down the top rubber.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

I just finished off my second 29x2.4 dissector as a rear tire. The first was a 3c tire, second was a DC tire. I really like the dissector, but I only get about 6-10 rides out of each (120-150 miles) before the center knobs are so rounded and destroyed that they are ultimately a drift nightmare. The DC tire lasted a bit longer, but it ultimately died the same fate as the 3c tire. The side knobs aren't a huge issue, although I do find them less durable then both the DHR2 and the Aggressor.

Overall, great tire but because of the durability issues, I'll likely be looking elsewhere. I think for me, the XR4 or SE4 provides a similar amount of rolling resistance and straight line grip, a slight reduction in overall side lug/cornering grip and significantly longer wear. 

I was really hoping to get better mileage out of the DC version... but it was not to be. I do think this may be something that's specific to my riding terrain. Lots of DG surfaces, loose over hard sand stone, hard pack and rock riding in socal. I prefer to ride steeps and I'm known to square off corners often piling down rock rolls into blown out berms. I think these conditions don't lend well to the dissector living very long.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

minimusprime said:


> I just finished off my second 29x2.4 dissector as a rear tire. The first was a 3c tire, second was a DC tire. I really like the dissector, but I only get about 6-10 rides out of each (120-150 miles) before the center knobs are so rounded and destroyed that they are ultimately a drift nightmare. The DC tire lasted a bit longer, but it ultimately died the same fate as the 3c tire. The side knobs aren't a huge issue, although I do find them less durable then both the DHR2 and the Aggressor.
> 
> Overall, great tire but because of the durability issues, I'll likely be looking elsewhere. I think for me, the XR4 or SE4 provides a similar amount of rolling resistance and straight line grip, a slight reduction in overall side lug/cornering grip and significantly longer wear.
> 
> I was really hoping to get better mileage out of the DC version... but it was not to be. I do think this may be something that's specific to my riding terrain. Lots of DG surfaces, loose over hard sand stone, hard pack and rock riding in socal. I prefer to ride steeps and I'm known to square off corners often piling down rock rolls into blown out berms. I think these conditions don't lend well to the dissector living very long.


DAYUMMMM. Yeah man, for sure. I have over 500 miles on my 3C front, and about 200 on a 3C rear. Thats a few bike park days thrown in the mix to boot. Both are nearly like new. You are KILLING tires bro. LOL


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, 6-10 rides?! I often ride 3 days a week so that'd be a problem! Maybe it's the conditions and riding style like you say. I don't brake that hard, tend to keep a smooth flow through turns, am light on the bike I guess. Tires last me pretty long usually.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Got mine in. Gonna test this weekend and see how it compares to my two favorite rears Hans dampf and rekon.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

minimusprime said:


> I just finished off my second 29x2.4 dissector as a rear tire. The first was a 3c tire, second was a DC tire. I really like the dissector, but I only get about 6-10 rides out of each (120-150 miles) before the center knobs are so rounded and destroyed that they are ultimately a drift nightmare. The DC tire lasted a bit longer, but it ultimately died the same fate as the 3c tire. The side knobs aren't a huge issue, although I do find them less durable then both the DHR2 and the Aggressor.
> 
> Overall, great tire but because of the durability issues, I'll likely be looking elsewhere. I think for me, the XR4 or SE4 provides a similar amount of rolling resistance and straight line grip, a slight reduction in overall side lug/cornering grip and significantly longer wear.
> 
> I was really hoping to get better mileage out of the DC version... but it was not to be. I do think this may be something that's specific to my riding terrain. Lots of DG surfaces, loose over hard sand stone, hard pack and rock riding in socal. I prefer to ride steeps and I'm known to square off corners often piling down rock rolls into blown out berms. I think these conditions don't lend well to the dissector living very long.


What in SoCal are you riding that you destroy tires like that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

desertwheeler said:


> Got mine in. Gonna test this weekend and see how it compares to my two favorite rears Hans dampf and rekon.


Ahhhh the good ol ass-dissector

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

minimusprime said:


> I just finished off my second 29x2.4 dissector as a rear tire. The first was a 3c tire, second was a DC tire. I really like the dissector, but I only get about 6-10 rides out of each (120-150 miles) before the center knobs are so rounded and destroyed that they are ultimately a drift nightmare. The DC tire lasted a bit longer, but it ultimately died the same fate as the 3c tire. The side knobs aren't a huge issue, although I do find them less durable then both the DHR2 and the Aggressor.
> 
> Overall, great tire but because of the durability issues, I'll likely be looking elsewhere. I think for me, the XR4 or SE4 provides a similar amount of rolling resistance and straight line grip, a slight reduction in overall side lug/cornering grip and significantly longer wear.
> 
> I was really hoping to get better mileage out of the DC version... but it was not to be. I do think this may be something that's specific to my riding terrain. Lots of DG surfaces, loose over hard sand stone, hard pack and rock riding in socal. I prefer to ride steeps and I'm known to square off corners often piling down rock rolls into blown out berms. I think these conditions don't lend well to the dissector living very long.


I've had excellent luck with riding and wear characteristics of the XR4/SE4 as a rear in Socal. I've tried other tires and just keep coming back to these


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

socalrider77 said:


> What in SoCal are you riding that you destroy tires like that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Laguna and some other places I can't mention. Likewise, I can't say the names of the trails I'm riding in laguna either... For trails I can mention, Joplin, skinsuit and of course the san gabes. Car Wreck, Laguna Ridge and mentally sensitive would be much, much easier then the trails I'm typically riding. :thumbsup:

I broke down and got a 29 x 2.6 DC dissector to try on the back of my trance 29. I'm pairing that with a 29x2.6 EXO+ DHR2 as a front tire. I wanted to give the exo+ 2.6 tires a try to see if the casing makes them more usable to me. Previously, I found that the sidewalls of 2.6 tires just folded over, causing me to run the same psi as I would run a 2.5, and I ended up with a more round profile, so it was harder to stay on the side lugs.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice. Interested to hear how these work. I'm looking for the 2.4 exo+ to pair with my Assegai or DHF 2.5 fronts. No luck finding the Exo+ yet. I hear ya on the 2.6s. I've demo'd them on several bikes and they were good for moderate trail riding but once I was on aggressive terrain or jumping, there wasn't enough support unless I bumped the pressure up, negating the benefits of 2.6. It was really pronounced when hitting bermed corners really hard or hitting a jump lip and pressing in to whip and I would get the tires to rub the fork legs!


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Got the Ass-Dissector combo mounted up both in 2.6 exo+. They measure the same size pretty much. 2.4x sidewalls 2.5x knobs. Gonna see how much they will grow. 

Very curious how they roll and how the dissector does in my terrain with that big transition zone in the back.


----------



## freetors1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Has anyone had any luck getting the 2.4 exo+ 29er dissector? A buddy ordered them from two different places on Amazon and both times was sent a 2.6. I've got an order in as well from the same retailers so I'm hoping it's not wrong too.


----------



## MtbDork (Apr 10, 2020)

Rode a really steep dry rutted out descent that I've only ever ridden with a DHF before with my Dissector front for the first time (too lazy to swap tires). Really impressed me, I was _convinced_ it was going to wash while smashing ruts in the steeps but it held the line really well. Continue to be really happy with the dry performance of this tire. Not as happy with the Rekon on the back, I may just end up doing a 2.4 Dissector on both ends.


----------



## HT-XC (Apr 20, 2020)

Glad I'm not the only one underwhelmed by the Dissector/Rekon combo. It's ok in the woods but once it gets loose, the rekon out back is underwhelming


----------



## tabach0y273 (May 27, 2007)

freetors1 said:


> Has anyone had any luck getting the 2.4 exo+ 29er dissector? A buddy ordered them from two different places on Amazon and both times was sent a 2.6. I've got an order in as well from the same retailers so I'm hoping it's not wrong too.


Yeah, this just happened to me to. In the process of returning to Amazon. Must be coded wrong in Amazon. My receipt showed TB00236900. I decided to order directly thru the retailer this time. When I checked out, the PN TB00259800 was correct for the selection and what I wanted, 29x 2.4WT EXO+. So hopefully I get the right part this time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Put a 2.4 Dissector on front of my Ripley for Park City and rode a -23* trail that was loose over hard and tight and rooty for nearly half a mile and the tire just laughed at it. Couldn't believe how much better it was than other tires I've used on it. The Rekon on the back, however.......


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

MtbDork said:


> Rode a really steep dry rutted out descent that I've only ever ridden with a DHF before with my Dissector front for the first time (too lazy to swap tires). Really impressed me, I was _convinced_ it was going to wash while smashing ruts in the steeps but it held the line really well. Continue to be really happy with the dry performance of this tire. Not as happy with the Rekon on the back, I may just end up doing a 2.4 Dissector on both ends.


I'm running a Dissector 2.4 out front on loos over hard and have really impressed. Also running a Rekon 2.4 out back that is entirely underwhelming.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

my side knobs on my rear dissector are getting torn to bits and pieces. i have significant slits in them. my center knobs are in decent condition. pretty sure i have <500miles on them.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

^Same. My side knobs undercut faster than 2.35 aggressor tires. One thing about Maxxis, once they start to wear they definitely do not ride well. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

useport80 said:


> my side knobs on my rear dissector are getting torn to bits and pieces. i have significant slits in them. my center knobs are in decent condition. pretty sure i have <500miles on them.


mine too. not uncommon with a 3C tire in the back. I've already got a DC replacement


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

mfa81 said:


> mine too. not uncommon with a 3C tire in the back. I've already got a DC replacement


Does DC fix the issue? This is my 3C dhr2 after 70 miles. Was going to replace it with a dissector after my park trip, but if it's going to do the same thing probably will look elsewhere










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

socalrider77 said:


> Does DC fix the issue? This is my 3C dhr2 after 70 miles. Was going to replace it with a dissector after my park trip, but if it's going to do the same thing probably will look elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your username is to be believed, we're located in the same spot. In that case and especially so this time of year, a DC is going to do the same thing, but just 25-40% slower. I've run all sorts of tires in socal, and I almost always run a DC rear, not only because of wear, but I prefer the way it drifts in contrast to a 3C tire. What I find interesting about the dissector/dhr2 comparison, is that the way I describe a dissector to people that haven't ridden it yet is this; "Imagine a dhr2, with half worn out center knobs, and brand new side knobs, voila". I like that comparison because the DHR2 grips like crazy when fresh (especially braking grip), and it brings a smile to my face... but I prefer my dhr2's like I prefer my women (who am I kidding, i've been with the same woman for 17 years), just the right amount of wear/tear to be fun and likes to have a good time. :nono: There is just some magic that happens to the dhr2 when it gets a bit of wear on those center knobs.

Quick update on my DC, 29x2.6 rear tire experiment on my trance 29 (130f/115r) paired with a 29x2.6 dhr2 exo+ front tire. I've got no real complaints of it as a rear tire paired with the dhr2. It definitely is noticeably harder to initiate a drift then it's 2.4" counterpart. Overall, I don't notice the rather vague sidewall support that I have noticed when running mid fat or + tires in the past. However to be fair, I haven't spent all that much time on + or mid fat tires. Rolling resistance is significantly better then I assumed it would be considering that at 22 psi for my 175lb weight, it feels/looks like all of the knobs are touching the ground when rolling in a straight line. Those low tire pressures really do soak up the little bumps that would otherwise slow your forward momentum down.

I have been running the 2.6 dissector rear at about 22-23 PSI where as I usually run around 27-28psi in a 2.4 casing. I can hear/feal the rear casing fold over when I really square off a corner, but it's not detrimental to the feel of the tire like I've experienced in the past. Wear is maybe a bit better then the 2.4 version, but I think that's mostly because the 2.6 size/casing is new to me, and it took me a few rides to get back to my usual trouble causing mojo. The pair is an honest to god grip monster setup in comparison to the 2.5 exo+ DHF/ 2.4 dissector rear setup. Not that I was lacking for grip with the standard casing tires, however our socal conditions suck this time of year, and this is like riding on velcro. To be frank, many times it's too much grip for my liking, but that certainly makes it different and fun in a way. I think really, the 2.6 dissector would potentially be better in front with a 2.6 rekon or something like that in back... although I've never been able to love the rekon, so who knows.

It's pretty comical cleaning every single loose, rocky and messed up climb while my riding buddies struggle for grip and end up walking. Sure it's mtb noob easy mode... but hey, in the right circumstances, riding mopeds is fun too and as long as you can't hear people judging you, who cares? 

One thing to note, I honestly can't say enough good things about hte EXO+ dhr2 in front. I've never gotten along with 2.6 or 2.8 tires on the front of any bike and liked it as much as a standard casing tire. There is something specific with the exo+ casing tire where it has the right amount of sidewall support to allow you to get onto the shoulder knobs without the casing deforming. Previous to this, my experience has been that the 2.6 casing tires just start randomly drifting, and drift, and then drift some more with no noticeable dig in point. Not so with the exo+ front, it'll dig in and hold a line like a 2.5" dhf will.

Overall, pretty pleased with the 2.6 tires on a short travel trail bike in the summer socal conditions. Our summers are the crappiest time to ride here as the loose over hard, blown out and bomb hole conditions make the trails slippery and chattery. I still prefer a 2.5/2.4 setup when conditions are right as I like the direct feedback and ability to initiate a drift whenever I want... but when grip is at a premium, these 2.6 meats are pretty fun. I definitely won't be putting them on my megatower, but for my trance 29 and my hard tail, I think i'll have a set of these mounted up for the worst part of our summers going forward.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

minimusprime said:


> If your username is to be believed, we're located in the same spot. In that case and especially so this time of year, a DC is going to do the same thing, but just 25-40% slower. I've run all sorts of tires in socal, and I almost always run a DC rear, not only because of wear, but I prefer the way it drifts in contrast to a 3C tire. What I find interesting about the dissector/dhr2 comparison, is that the way I describe a dissector to people that haven't ridden it yet is this; "Imagine a dhr2, with half worn out center knobs, and brand new side knobs, voila". I like that comparison because the DHR2 grips like crazy when fresh (especially braking grip), and it brings a smile to my face... but I prefer my dhr2's like I prefer my women (who am I kidding, i've been with the same woman for 17 years), just the right amount of wear/tear to be fun and likes to have a good time. :nono: There is just some magic that happens to the dhr2 when it gets a bit of wear on those center knobs.


It is to be believed! From your last post about the trails you ride, I ride the same ones but the legal and less crazy ones 

Totally get what you're saying about the half worn DHR2, that's the perfect out back tire haha. Also agree with the blown out riding we do in the summer, but at least we have a year round season!

Interesting tidbits on your new setup. Running an assegai/dhr2 both in EXO+ as my park setup right now, but when I switch back to my trail setup it's a dhf/aggressor DC in that's got like 300 miles on it (both EXO). So I'll need a rear sooner rather than later, 2.4 dissector in DC might cut it.

Any other tires you've tried that don't look beat after 100 miles, or that you'd recommend for our riding? I'm open to venturing away from Maxxis for a bit to try something else

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

socalrider77 said:


> Does DC fix the issue? This is my 3C dhr2 after 70 miles. Was going to replace it with a dissector after my park trip, but if it's going to do the same thing probably will look elsewhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for me DC has always been more durable than 3C


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

useport80 said:


> my side knobs on my rear dissector are getting torn to bits and pieces. i have significant slits in them. my center knobs are in decent condition. pretty sure i have <500miles on them.


Where do you ride? That's par for the course for me in Phoenix, with almost any rear knobby tire. Middle knobs get worn down and side knobs get chewed the hell.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Less than a dozen rides on EXO maxterra.
Norcal loam and loose over hard.









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dagonger said:


> Less than a dozen rides on EXO maxterra.
> Norcal loam and loose over hard.
> 
> 
> ...


From everything I've seen i don't think the 3C versions hold very well as a rear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Spent the day at snow summit bike park doing the more xc dh trails. Was very happy with it on the back traction felt good in the blown out sections and rocks and roots.

Did one ride on my local rocky trails and it seemed to roll well and grip well.

Did put a 1/4” stick right through a side knob tho. Pulled it out before I got a pic as I didn’t want it to tear the knob off.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

Has anyone been able to find the 27.5 x 2.4 NON-WT version? Everywhere I look, only the Wide Trail version is in stock.

Have 24mm rims. This is the version I'm looking for.

TB00259900	27.5X2.4	61-584	120	FOLDABLE	877	3C MAXX TERRA	50	3C/EXO+/TR	Black	MOUNTAIN


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Bikeventures said:


> Has anyone been able to find the 27.5 x 2.4 NON-WT version? Everywhere I look, only the Wide Trail version is in stock.
> 
> Have 24mm rims. This is the version I'm looking for.
> 
> TB00259900	27.5X2.4	61-584	120	FOLDABLE	877	3C MAXX TERRA	50	3C/EXO+/TR	Black	MOUNTAIN


2.4 is 2.4 I believe, not sure if there is any difference in the threads. There is not a single WT vs non-WT tire that have the same rubber so I'm not sure why they call one WT and the other not.

WT 3CG/TR/DH and 3C/EXO/TR
nonWT Dual/EXO/TR, 3C/TR/DD and 3C/EXO+/TR

is there really a difference in the thread pattern on the WT vs nonWT?


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

mfa81 said:


> 2.4 is 2.4 I believe, not sure if there is any difference in the threads. There is not a single WT vs non-WT tire that have the same rubber so I'm not sure why they call one WT and the other not.
> 
> WT 3CG/TR/DH and 3C/EXO/TR
> nonWT Dual/EXO/TR, 3C/TR/DD and 3C/EXO+/TR
> ...


I'm just going by the specs on Maxxis's site but they list the WT version with different specs and part number.

TB00231000	27.5X2.40WT	61-584	60	FOLDABLE	787	3C MAXX TERRA	50	3C/EXO/TR	Black	MOUNTAIN

The WT version of 2.4 has 60 TPI vs 120 TPI. Exo vs Exo Plus.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

WT is a superfluous designation now. If the tire is 2.4 or wider just consider it a WT.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Dagonger said:


> Less than a dozen rides on EXO maxterra.
> Norcal loam and loose over hard.
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. I've been waiting for the exo+ to become available but after seeing these low mileage wear pics and knowing it only comes in 3C, I don't think I can run a Dissector. I live and ride in Truckee/North Tahoe and am pretty sure the regular exo (comes in DC) is just too light duty for here. Bummer! Odd that my 3C Assegais front and rear do not have this type of wear though.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

desertwheeler said:


> Got the Ass-Dissector combo mounted up both in 2.6 exo+. They measure the same size pretty much. 2.4x sidewalls 2.5x knobs. Gonna see how much they will grow.
> 
> Very curious how they roll and how the dissector does in my terrain with that big transition zone in the back.


So you have an Assegai 2.5 front and Dissector 2.6 rear and are they still the same measurements after stretching for a while?


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

So I have a 2.6 assegai front. They both grew slightly to almost 2.6 knobs and 2.5x casings.

My 2.5 assegai was 2.4x casing and 2.5 knobs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

socalrider77 said:


> It is to be believed! From your last post about the trails you ride, I ride the same ones but the legal and less crazy ones
> 
> Totally get what you're saying about the half worn DHR2, that's the perfect out back tire haha. Also agree with the blown out riding we do in the summer, but at least we have a year round season!
> 
> ...


Curious, if a half worn out DHR2 is what you like, isn't that basically an Aggressor? Did you ever get a Dissector to see how it compares to these?


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

desertwheeler said:


> So I have a 2.6 assegai front. They both grew slightly to almost 2.6 knobs and 2.5x casings.
> 
> My 2.5 assegai was 2.4x casing and 2.5 knobs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotcha. I never knew they made a 2.6 Assegai so now this makes sense!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

sfr4dr said:


> Curious, if a half worn out DHR2 is what you like, isn't that basically an Aggressor? Did you ever get a Dissector to see how it compares to these?


Yea pretty much. My trail setup has an aggressor DD at the back and I have no complaints besides the knobs getting undercut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

sfr4dr said:


> Gotcha. I never knew they made a 2.6 Assegai so now this makes sense!


Just started a few months ago. I like the combo so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

socalrider77 said:


> Yea pretty much. My trail setup has an aggressor DD at the back and I have no complaints besides the knobs getting undercut
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My sentiments exactly. Awesome all-rounder until the side lugs go which is quickly.
An agressor on the dissector 2.4 casing with dissector side lugs would be the ****.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> My sentiments exactly. Awesome all-rounder until the side lugs go which is quickly.
> An agressor on the dissector 2.4 casing with dissector side lugs would be the ****.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Yea I'm thinking about a vittoria Martello or Kenda nevegal2 for the rear when the aggressor dies. I've got 100 miles on my dhr2 3C in the back and some of the side knobs are falling off, time to try something different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

socalrider77 said:


> Yea I'm thinking about a vittoria Martello or Kenda nevegal2 for the rear when the aggressor dies. I've got 100 miles on my dhr2 3C in the back and some of the side knobs are falling off, time to try something different
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Funny the old Nevegal might be making a come back. Going back a few years, that was my go-to tire for 26". It was a great all arounder without that mild lean slip that some other tires have. It was like a baby Assegai. Still running them on my son's Transition. Riding moto and MTB I like tires that grip at all lean angles because that makes it easier for me to transition between sports without a weird adjustment. Going from moto tires to say a DHF was just too different.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

socalrider77 said:


> Yea I'm thinking about a vittoria Martello or Kenda nevegal2 for the rear when the aggressor dies. I've got 100 miles on my dhr2 3C in the back and some of the side knobs are falling off, time to try something different


Some say Nevegal2 is faster but Aggressor has more grip. Martello on the other hand reported as both faster and grippier.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Mebaru said:


> Some say Nevegal2 is faster but Aggressor has more grip. Martello on the other hand reported as both faster and grippier.


Yea I've heard the nevegal2 is a really good trail tire. Not sure how'll I'll pick between the Martello and nevegal2 when the time comes! I won't be going with Maxxis though, time to try something different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

Wear on my nevegal 2 on the rear in Socal has been sub par. Side knobs undercut in a few spots after 4 rides


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

rpearce1475 said:


> Wear on my nevegal 2 on the rear in Socal has been sub par. Side knobs undercut in a few spots after 4 rides


That's good to know. Looks like it'll be the Martello then, nevegal2 sounds just like the Maxxis 3C if it's undercutting that fast

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

socalrider77 said:


> That's good to know. Looks like it'll be the Martello then, nevegal2 sounds just like the Maxxis 3C if it's undercutting that fast
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But after reading this thread front to back, doesn't every tire get undercut and is subpar according to someone?!


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

sfr4dr said:


> But after reading this thread front to back, doesn't every tire get undercut and is subpar according to someone?!


You would think! The MTBr review on the Martello inspires confidence. If I the side knobs look like this after 800 miles, I'm sold










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greenblur (May 7, 2011)

Butcher, HighRoller2 and Dissector all undercut quickly because of that big transition zone. Allows you to put a ton of pressure into the cornering knobs, which makes them grip amazingly but wear quickly.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Side knobs undercutting or not, you couldn't pay me to ride that Mortello tire two posts back. Unless that thing defies science, my brain tells me there is no way that those side knobs do what most of us on this thread (referencing minion cornering) are going to get even half of that experience. 

Here in VA, my 3C front and DC rear are holding up just as I would expect them to. I don't see reason to scare people to death when we got a few dudes in Cali properly destroying tires. (I'm just jealous LOL)


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Chuch said:


> Side knobs undercutting or not, you couldn't pay me to ride that Mortello tire two posts back. Unless that thing defies science, my brain tells me there is no way that those side knobs do what most of us on this thread (referencing minion cornering) are going to get even half of that experience.
> 
> Here in VA, my 3C front and DC rear are holding up just as I would expect them to. I don't see reason to scare people to death when we got a few dudes in Cali properly destroying tires. (I'm just jealous LOL)


When I guinea pig it, I'll let you guys know how it holds up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Chuch said:


> Side knobs undercutting or not, you couldn't pay me to ride that Mortello tire two posts back. Unless that thing defies science, my brain tells me there is no way that those side knobs do what most of us on this thread (referencing minion cornering) are going to get even half of that experience.


The center knobs are worn though. There's no way to tell how or who rode that tire. Simply not enough information, but my brain tells me it wasn't leaned over much.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## rccp (Aug 17, 2009)

Chuch said:


> Side knobs undercutting or not, you couldn't pay me to ride that Mortello tire two posts back. Unless that thing defies science, my brain tells me there is no way that those side knobs do what most of us on this thread (referencing minion cornering) are going to get even half of that experience.
> 
> Here in VA, my 3C front and DC rear are holding up just as I would expect them to. I don't see reason to scare people to death when we got a few dudes in Cali properly destroying tires. (I'm just jealous LOL)


Don't hurt that brain too much lol just cuz a tire doesn't fall apart doesn't it mean a can't lay a mean corner. I'm currently running a Martello rear and it is a rad tire with great cornering capabilities, plus the rubber compound is much tougher than the 3C Maxxis tires I've ran in the past. I will say a minion def does have an advantage in the really loose stuff; but that's not quite a fair comparison, as Vittoria has tires more directly designed for those conditions.

Thanks for all your input on the Dissector, looking forward to running it as an XC/light trail front tire.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

Maxxis website says Dissector 29x2.4 WT Maxxterra DD do exists but I can't find it on sale. Only Maxxgrip DH casing but that is overkill for me.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Just ordered the 2.6 Dissector for my back tire replacement. I'm thinking this might be too big. Has anyone tried it? Is it similar to the 2.6 Rekon in volume? What would you pair it with up front? I'm thinking the Assegai 2.5 WT but worried it might be overkill for many of my faster, smoother trails. A

Also considering the HRII 2.5 WT. I've had the DHF 2.5WT on front many times and could default back to that which I am pretty happy with, but would like something with a little more square profile.... but but don't want smaller than the 2.6 Dissector. 

Is the HRII 2.5WT pretty similar size/volume to the Assegai 2.5 WT?


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

KRob said:


> Just ordered the 2.6 Dissector for my back tire replacement. I'm thinking this might be too big. Has anyone tried it? Is it similar to the 2.6 Rekon in volume? What would you pair it with up front? I'm thinking the Assegai 2.5 WT but worried it might be overkill for many of my faster, smoother trails. A
> 
> Also considering the HRII 2.5 WT. I've had the DHF 2.5WT on front many times and could default back to that which I am pretty happy with, but would like something with a little more square profile.... but but don't want smaller than the 2.6 Dissector.
> 
> Is the HRII 2.5WT pretty similar size/volume to the Assegai 2.5 WT?


I run the 2.6 Assagai and the 2.6 dissector. Pretty good combo. Why not go that route? The HR2 is really slow compared to the dissector.


----------



## Mebaru (Jun 5, 2017)

KRob said:


> Just ordered the 2.6 Dissector for my back tire replacement. I'm thinking this might be too big. Has anyone tried it? Is it similar to the 2.6 Rekon in volume? What would you pair it with up front? I'm thinking the Assegai 2.5 WT but worried it might be overkill for many of my faster, smoother trails.


Dissector is somewhat smaller than advertised. On 35mm rim 29x2.6 was slightly over 2.5 when I measured mine.

Assegai is definitely overkill for my local fast flow trails which are mostly dry hardpack or dirt. I was riding Dissector EXO / Aggressor DD and yesterday switched to Assegai EXO+ / Aggressor DD because I'm planning to go to local bike park this weekend. Assegai is definitely heavier, slower rolling tire and I don't feel I don't need that much bite.

I think a good combo to Dissector rear will be Martello in front.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

stripes said:


> I run the 2.6 Assagai and the 2.6 dissector. Pretty good combo. Why not go that route? The HR2 is really slow compared to the dissector.


I may do that. I like those big square side knobs. Is it any faster rolling than the HRII?
Also a little put off by the weight, although it's not that much heavier than the 2.5WT DHF EXO+ I'm running now I suppose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zambo78 (Mar 2, 2018)

Any updates regarding the Dissector as a front tire?
As many others, i also want to try a dissector 2.4 Maxxterra in front, and my Rekon 2.4 rear.
This should be my fast setup on the wheelset for the dry, easy trails near house that i ride often. 
For this type of trails, I gived another try to front Rekon 2.6 maxxterra/Ikon 2.35 maxxspeed. 30mm rims, even at very low psi, i simply don't like the rekon front... it really never give a good feeling when it will grip... and in the downs section i'm not having fun as usual...
Front tire that i liked most: Kenda pinner 2.4 atc in the dry, Kenda Hellkat 2.4 atc in winter, DHR2 2.6 maxxterra.
Although in the past I was an enthusiast of the 2.6 front tires for trail riding, after many back to back, I think i like 2.4 best.
The dissector in 2.4 could be a good front option for this scenario... a sort of kenda pinner style of grip, but more trail oriented(lighter and better rolling), and still having fun in the downs?


Those who did not like the 2.4 dissector front, was it because in a more extreme enduro usage, the dissector showed its limits as a front, or did they not appreciate it even for easier trails?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I’m considering this as an option as well. 2.6 Dissector in front with a 2.3 DHRII in the back (because I have a new one laying around that came with my bike.).

It would be my fast and light set up as opposed to my deep and steep enduro set up (Assegai front; Dissector rear). 

Still deciding which way I’ll go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I run it as a rear and have contemplated it as a front tire while looking at it. Can't come up with a reason why it wouldn't work. Maybe that continuous spread of rubber for center tread would float and wonder around?...dunno

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

I run the 2.4 on the front and it I find it to work well in my conditions which are dry, loose and rocky. It has good cornering and braking characteristics while rolling pretty well. I've previously run a DHF and a Martello 2.6 My only issue with it is for a front I would like it a bit larger so I have thought about running the 2.6. Currently I'm running DSC front and rear and it's been a good trail combo.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

I've been running 2.4 Dissector front/2.4 Rekon back on my Ripley for a while here in dry, dusty, sometimes rocky Park City, UT and have been pleasantly surprised by it. So much that I'm running 2.6/2.4 Dissector F/R on my Ripmo at the bike park and shuttle trails. Happy with that combo too. Tried the Assegai EXO+ 2.5 up front but was so much heavier and slower I took it off real quick.


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

Ordered a 29" 2.4 exo+ for the rear and finally got it in after months. 

So they are out there.


----------



## Frantic29 (Apr 5, 2017)

Dale-Calgary said:


> Ordered a 29" 2.4 exo+ for the rear and finally got it in after months.
> 
> So they are out there.


Where did you find that unicorn? I want one for my rear but can't even find a place to order one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freetors1 (Sep 19, 2019)

Frantic29 said:


> Where did you find that unicorn? I want one for my rear but can't even find a place to order one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got mine from a seller on Amazon called bikewagon. No idea if they still have stock though.


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok, I've been Mr Positive on this thread for a while, but I'm here with a ride report and a change of tune. I'm officially done with the exo DC 2.4 on the back of my bike. The Front is fantastic and has handled everything I have given it from pedal days to bike park. I may try to find an Exo+ but more than likely I will go to a Rekon or DHR2. Here is why...

I have now burped (at slightly higher pressures than normal) this rear tire and ruined two rides. It happened at a flow trail a month ago and happened at the start of a 2 mile descent this weekend again. Nothing abnormal here other than the tire just will not uphold itself to any sideways pressure off of landings. I have also have a buddy burp his as well.

So whats the deal? I have thousands of miles on DHR2's (Exo) and I also put 700 miles recently on an exo Rekon and never had them burp. I am really thinking in an apples to apples comparison, something is causing this thing to go on me. I am on Enduro 305's from I9 FWIW. 

Either way, I am not climbing an hour and ruining descents for the sake of less than 100g on the rear. I just wont. So I am debating what to do in my head. I have DHR2's slightly used in the garage, or I can order a Rekon (not my favorite fall tire with leaves on the ground). 

Maybe when the Exo+ Dissector is plentiful I will look at the real weights and weigh out the pros and cons but until then I am done with this thing. FYI, the last time it rolled and burped, the side wall was so thin that it snake bit a hole in the sidewall at the rim making it super hard for sealant to seal.

This rear was 915g I believe. Weird.


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

Running Cush Core? I am on mine and haven't had any problems. I'm not really a hard charger in berms though haha



Chuch said:


> Ok, I've been Mr Positive on this thread for a while, but I'm here with a ride report and a change of tune. I'm officially done with the exo DC 2.4 on the back of my bike. The Front is fantastic and has handled everything I have given it from pedal days to bike park. I may try to find an Exo+ but more than likely I will go to a Rekon or DHR2. Here is why...
> 
> I have now burped (at slightly higher pressures than normal) this rear tire and ruined two rides. It happened at a flow trail a month ago and happened at the start of a 2 mile descent this weekend again. Nothing abnormal here other than the tire just will not uphold itself to any sideways pressure off of landings. I have also have a buddy burp his as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuch (Jan 10, 2013)

No cush core. In 7 years of maxxis tires, I have never burped an exo casing in my "normal" riding routine. This one twice. Thats the line up between Rekon to DHR2. Could be coincidence, but I am starting to not think so since my buddy did his as well. 

Cush Core seems like an amazing addition but its just too much for what I ride98% of the time. I have been riding more, and perhaps a little harder of late, but we'll see. The tire just seems to carry its weight in the tread, and very little in the side walls...thats my best guess.

It's a fantastic tire. There is always a compromise for sure.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

My last Dissector (DC exo) was 970 grams. It is possible there were other factors, to little psi or the bead was stretched or faulty. 
I will say I just seated a new E+13 TRS and the bead is super tight compared to Maxxis and a much stouter sidewall at only 80 grams heavier. Guinea pig'd a lot of different front tires this early season/spring. Nothing outperforms the TRS up front for me. I can run less psi without collapsing the sidewall and doesn't bounce off everything...that 80 grams is well worth it. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

Chuch said:


> Ok, I've been Mr Positive on this thread for a while, but I'm here with a ride report and a change of tune. I'm officially done with the exo DC 2.4 on the back of my bike. The Front is fantastic and has handled everything I have given it from pedal days to bike park. I may try to find an Exo+ but more than likely I will go to a Rekon or DHR2. Here is why...
> 
> I have now burped (at slightly higher pressures than normal) this rear tire and ruined two rides. It happened at a flow trail a month ago and happened at the start of a 2 mile descent this weekend again. Nothing abnormal here other than the tire just will not uphold itself to any sideways pressure off of landings. I have also have a buddy burp his as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update and from one of the biggest fans in here so that means something! I spent way too much time deciding on whether to run one or not and based on the overall light weight of the 2.4 exo dc, I decided it was probably too light duty of a tire for me and went with a 2.5 Aggressor dc exo to go with a 2.5 DHF 3c exo front. This is coming from dual 2.5 Assegai exo+'s which are slow AF but stick like glue. If the Aggressor gives me any reliability issues, I'll toss a 2.4 DHR2 exo+ on it and be done with it. I'll also try the Assegai/Aggressor combo which I'm sure will be great but heavier. It's tempting to try and save weight and speed up the bike but sometimes it's just not worth it. I'm starting my experiment when they get here! Good luck with your next rear tire.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

WHALENARD said:


> My last Dissector (DC exo) was 970 grams. It is possible there were other factors, to little psi or the bead was stretched or faulty.
> I will say I just seated a new E+13 TRS and the bead is super tight compared to Maxxis and a much stouter sidewall at only 80 grams heavier. Guinea pig'd a lot of different front tires this early season/spring. Nothing outperforms the TRS up front for me. I can run less psi without collapsing the sidewall and doesn't bounce off everything...that 80 grams is well worth it.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Which compound did you go with for the e13? I've been wanting to try the trs race, heard good things

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

sfr4dr said:


> Thanks for the update and from one of the biggest fans in here so that means something! I spent way too much time deciding on whether to run one or not and based on the overall light weight of the 2.4 exo dc, I decided it was probably too light duty of a tire for me and went with a 2.5 Aggressor dc exo to go with a 2.5 DHF 3c exo front. This is coming from dual 2.5 Assegai exo+'s which are slow AF but stick like glue. If the Aggressor gives me any reliability issues, I'll toss a 2.4 DHR2 exo+ on it and be done with it. I'll also try the Assegai/Aggressor combo which I'm sure will be great but heavier. It's tempting to try and save weight and speed up the bike but sometimes it's just not worth it. I'm starting my experiment when they get here! Good luck with your next rear tire.


It's interesting that between tires of the same compound and casing the sidewall reliability is different. Theoretically a DC EXO should be similar going from dissector to aggressor, but it sounds like the aggressor has a stiffer sidewall for DC EXO. I run a DHF/Aggressor combo, both EXO casings, and don't have any issues. Granted I run 28/30psi f/r because I weigh 250, but still

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> My last Dissector (DC exo) was 970 grams. It is possible there were other factors, to little psi or the bead was stretched or faulty.
> I will say I just seated a new E+13 TRS and the bead is super tight compared to Maxxis and a much stouter sidewall at only 80 grams heavier. Guinea pig'd a lot of different front tires this early season/spring. Nothing outperforms the TRS up front for me. I can run less psi without collapsing the sidewall and doesn't bounce off everything...that 80 grams is well worth it.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Super interesting! I am fascinated by how different riders' experiences can be!

I've just taken off a TRS+ and put the 2.6" Dissector EXO back on. I found the e*13 to let go in some corners where I'm able to dig the side knobs of the Dissector in.

Loose over hardpack/dry and dusty Boise trails. I started with 25psi in the e*13, went up to 27, eased all the way down to 23 where it started to squirm. I can ride the Dissector down to 23, but prefer it between 24-25psi.

I absolutely loved the e*13 SS LG1 on the back, but cut it right on the bead, resulting in a broken thread in the sidewall casing and a corresponding warp.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

socalrider77 said:


> Which compound did you go with for the e13? I've been wanting to try the trs race, heard good things
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've run the plus in every iteration they've made and prefer it overall for hardpack/ loose over hardpack. I've run 1 race and if I ran them through the winter that's the compound I'd choose.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

sslos said:


> Super interesting! I am fascinated by how different riders' experiences can be!
> 
> I've just taken off a TRS+ and put the 2.6" Dissector EXO back on. I found the e*13 to let go in some corners where I'm able to dig the side knobs of the Dissector in.
> 
> ...


That is interesting. I've ridden Boise and the tread conditions are MUCH different than here in the green Cascades. Could your level traction on the 2.6 dissector be due to a larger footprint? I'd also wager it's better in deeper Sandy/dusty stuff as the cornering channel/dead space is significant on the Dissector.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## MegaStoke (Aug 27, 2018)

Chuch said:


> No cush core. In 7 years of maxxis tires, I have never burped an exo casing in my "normal" riding routine. This one twice. Thats the line up between Rekon to DHR2. Could be coincidence, but I am starting to not think so since my buddy did his as well.
> 
> Cush Core seems like an amazing addition but its just too much for what I ride98% of the time. I have been riding more, and perhaps a little harder of late, but we'll see. The tire just seems to carry its weight in the tread, and very little in the side walls...thats my best guess.
> 
> It's a fantastic tire. There is always a compromise for sure.


Sounds like you'd benefit from some CushCore XCs. They help a lot with sidewall squirm, have eliminated burping for me, dampen vibration somewhat, and offer some but not a lot of rim protection. All at a reasonable weight, and a slightly unreasonable price.


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

MegaStoke said:


> Sounds like you'd benefit from some CushCore XCs. They help a lot with sidewall squirm, have eliminated burping for me, dampen vibration somewhat, and offer some but not a lot of rim protection. All at a reasonable weight, and a slightly unreasonable price.


That's what I'm running, don't see a need for the regular Cush Cores, XC is plenty good and a lot easier to install.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

socalrider77 said:


> It's interesting that between tires of the same compound and casing the sidewall reliability is different. Theoretically a DC EXO should be similar going from dissector to aggressor, but it sounds like the aggressor has a stiffer sidewall for DC EXO.


A lot of people think all EXO tires are the same tire with different treads. EXO is just a protection layer/level. It doesn't mean the rest of the tire is the same. Rubber gauges will vary throughout the tire (for multiple reasons). I also would suspect differences in bead, bead filler profiles, main carcasses, topping rubber gauge, etc. For example the 60 tpi EXO DC Rekon in 2.4 and 2.6, both have the same knob height and the same weight but the 2.6 is obviously larger. The 2.6 is definitely a lighter thinner construction.


----------



## sslos (Jan 6, 2004)

WHALENARD said:


> That is interesting. I've ridden Boise and the tread conditions are MUCH different than here in the green Cascades. Could your level traction on the 2.6 dissector be due to a larger footprint? I'd also wager it's better in deeper Sandy/dusty stuff as the cornering channel/dead space is significant on the Dissector.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Oof- yeah, we're DEFINITELY riding different dirt!

Honestly the 2.6" Dissector isn't all that much wider than the 2.4" TRS+ (who's shocked?!?) but that could be a part of it. I do think that the wider gap and the inside angle of the side knobs is a large part of it.

This is where riding style also comes into play. I've gotten really accustomed to cornering on a DHF, so that big gap works for me.

So far I'm back to increasing my speed on downhills.

BTW, I'm really appreciating this discussion and your feedback on this.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*recon in back/..*

2.4 and it works most the time but i've pushed its braking traction a couple of times and didnt like how it responded. Ill keep it on there for now but i have a SE4 in the wings im ready to try.


----------



## Dale-Calgary (Feb 14, 2018)

Frantic29 said:


> Where did you find that unicorn? I want one for my rear but can't even find a place to order one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My LBS, just gave them the part # off Maxxis website and they put it in with their distributer I guess.


----------



## JRod0981 (Apr 26, 2017)

Chuch said:


> I'd agree with the above except I'd actually say that it climbs better for me. I think its been debated above, but I think this entirely depends on where you are riding and what you are riding on.


Im looking to switch to the Dissector to replace my Aggressor to try something new. For comparison, where do you ride? What kind of terrain? I'm in Colorado's front range mostly and it's a combination of Rocky and loose over hardpack here 90% of the time.

Currently riding a DHF 2.5 up front, but might move to the DHRII 2.4 up front at the same time.


----------



## scandy1 (May 2, 2016)

JRod0981 said:


> Im looking to switch to the Dissector to replace my Aggressor to try something new. For comparison, where do you ride? What kind of terrain? I'm in Colorado's front range mostly and it's a combination of Rocky and loose over hardpack here 90% of the time.
> 
> Currently riding a DHF 2.5 up front, but might move to the DHRII 2.4 up front at the same time.


For that kind of terrain it hooks up noticeably better in corners, it doesnt feel super locked in like a dhr or dhf on the rear but not far off. braking feels about the same as the aggressor if not a tad better. where i still like the aggressor better though is how predictable and easy it is to drift, how you can have the rear sliding around but still with good grip. the dissector more rails turns instead. i had the exo 3c and its toast after maybe 15-20 rides though, im gonna try out the dual compound next.


----------



## xtrpickels (Mar 22, 2007)

I've ridden Dissector (EXO+) and Aggressor (EXO) at White Ranch, Hall, Heil, and Lefthand OHV. 

Aggressor has more "buzz" when rolling compared to aggressor, but I haven't noticed my climb times being slower. 

Breaking traction is better, especially on steeper and or looser (Lefthand). 

Turning: I'd agree that the Dissector rails more than the Aggressor which is more drifty

Climbing Steep: Dissector has slightly less traction on steep / loose climbs, but not enough difference to base judgement on 

EXO+ casing is noticeably more damp than EXO


----------



## JRod0981 (Apr 26, 2017)

xtrpickels said:


> I've ridden Dissector (EXO+) and Aggressor (EXO) at White Ranch, Hall, Heil, and Lefthand OHV.
> 
> Aggressor has more "buzz" when rolling compared to aggressor, but I haven't noticed my climb times being slower.
> 
> ...


Excellent feedback man. Ridden quite a few of those gems and yesterday was at Floyd Hill where I really thought I needed new tires. I ride a lot in Winter Park as well with the occasional park day at Trestle thrown in there for good measure. I think i'm going to move to the 2.4 DHRII and 2.4 DC Dissector in the back for my SB5.


----------



## sfr4dr (Dec 24, 2004)

scandy1 said:


> For that kind of terrain it hooks up noticeably better in corners, it doesnt feel super locked in like a dhr or dhf on the rear but not far off. braking feels about the same as the aggressor if not a tad better. where i still like the aggressor better though is how predictable and easy it is to drift, how you can have the rear sliding around but still with good grip. the dissector more rails turns instead. i had the exo 3c and its toast after maybe 15-20 rides though, im gonna try out the dual compound next.


Good feedback. Sadly they won't be making an Exo+ DC since the regular DC is pretty light. I was too unsure if the tire would be durable enough, based on the overall tire weight since not all Exo's are the same, and went for an Aggressor.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Has anyone seen a OEM version with "white" stampings?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwapik (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes, but they don't fit Yetis


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

kwapik said:


> Yes, but they don't fit Yetis
> 
> View attachment 1355599


Lol

Does anyone have one for sale?

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

My time appears due for tire issues. I am in Phoenix, so that sorta goes with the territory, but I’d gone a touch over a year without destroying a tire.

Last week, a DHR II I was running as a front, huge sidewall gash on a tire with less than 20 miles on it.

This morning, my Dissector Exo DC 29x2.4, nearly a 1-inch gash in the tread block. This tire had roughly 100 miles on it, most with Cushcore, though the insert wasn’t installed today.

I’ve had an OK experience with the tire overall in Phoenix, Sedona and Flagstaff. Pedals well, decent traction. Sorta a middle of the road tire for me, but I probably wouldn’t buy another one.


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

Chuch said:


> Side knobs undercutting or not, you couldn't pay me to ride that Mortello tire two posts back. Unless that thing defies science, my brain tells me there is no way that those side knobs do what most of us on this thread (referencing minion cornering) are going to get even half of that experience.
> 
> Here in VA, my 3C front and DC rear are holding up just as I would expect them to. I don't see reason to scare people to death when we got a few dudes in Cali properly destroying tires. (I'm just jealous LOL)


Been running Martello on the back of my 160 travel bike for a few weeks now, and just finished a weekend of park riding on it.
It definitely is up there with the best for cornering on hardpack/rocks, though it did slip a bit when going balls out in moon dust, and there isn't a tire anywhere that i would expect not to in those conditions.
Only thing I struggled a bit with was braking traction on the steepest loosest DH track as it was insanely dry.


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

Blatant said:


> My time appears due for tire issues. I am in Phoenix, so that sorta goes with the territory, but I'd gone a touch over a year without destroying a tire.
> 
> Last week, a DHR II I was running as a front, huge sidewall gash on a tire with less than 20 miles on it.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you should be on DD casings then, regular EXO is very prone to sidewall cuts from rocks in my experience.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Losvar said:


> Been running Martello on the back of my 160 travel bike for a few weeks now, and just finished a weekend of park riding on it.
> It definitely is up there with the best for cornering on hardpack/rocks, though it did slip a bit when going balls out in moon dust, and there isn't a tire anywhere that i would expect not to in those conditions.
> Only thing I struggled a bit with was braking traction on the steepest loosest DH track as it was insanely dry.


How does the Martello compare rolling resistance wise to other stuff you've run out back? And are you running trail casing or enduro casing, and how does it compare to the equivalent maxxis casing? I'm hoping to run a 2.35 Martello in the trail casing as a bit more protection than an aggressor exo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldHammheaddude (Jun 28, 2018)

I have been running the Dissector 2.4 dual compound on the rear for several weeks now. I really like it, fast rolling and hooks up very well, loose and rocky, offcamber, etc..


----------



## zambo78 (Mar 2, 2018)

Today first test:
140mm trail bike Orbea occam m30, Dissector 29x2.40 Maxxterra in front, Rekon 29x2.40 dual on rear.
internal 30mm wheels.
Mainly hardpack with dust/kitty litter over hard, some roots. Very dry.

Well, rolls very well, Dissector seems a good compromise between a Rekon and a DHRII.
Someone say it's a mini DHF... it could be... watching the dissector spinning, it has a very wide open channel (more than the DHR) but, when leaning i haven't felt any vague spot.
In normal trail riding (so not pushing hard), dissector front seems really good both in corners and in rolling.
I confirm that dissector is a good front tire for light trail bikes when pedaling is also important.
Hope that the good feelings remain the same for the next rides.

For more nasty trails i can put the dissector in the rear and put my DHR II on front:thumbsup:


----------



## Losvar (Mar 21, 2016)

socalrider77 said:


> How does the Martello compare rolling resistance wise to other stuff you've run out back? And are you running trail casing or enduro casing, and how does it compare to the equivalent maxxis casing? I'm hoping to run a 2.35 Martello in the trail casing as a bit more protection than an aggressor exo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Running the enduro casing, and it rolls on par with DD Aggressor and SG Hans Dampf, but I'm more comfortable with the cornering capabilities of the Martello compared to both of those, especially over off camber rocks and roots.

Edit: I feels it's about on par with Maxxis DHR2 in corners, though it obviously doesn't provide the same braking traction, but I'm very comfortable with relegating most of the braking duty to my front tire, which is much more aggressive.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Losvar said:


> Running the enduro casing, and it rolls on par with DD Aggressor and SG Hans Dampf, but I'm more comfortable with the cornering capabilities of the Martello compared to both of those, especially over off camber rocks and roots.
> 
> Edit: I feels it's about on par with Maxxis DHR2 in corners, though it obviously doesn't provide the same braking traction, but I'm very comfortable with relegating most of the braking duty to my front tire, which is much more aggressive.


Thanks for the feedback!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

3c exo maxterra..less than 20 rides...









Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## edeltoaster (Sep 5, 2018)

Front or rear?


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

edeltoaster said:


> Front or rear?


Sorry .rear

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## phishstix (Mar 15, 2020)

I had a few of the first batch Dissectors in 29x2.4 EXO Max Terra which weighed around 850g and they were just too flimsy and delicate. Had to run at least 29psi so it wouldn't squirm in the rear, traction went to **** and still had a tread puncture. This is on my Ripmo in the Bay Area which is pretty easy on tires generally. I'm 175lb riding weight.

The lightest Maxxis trail bike tire that works for me is a DHR2 exo which is substantially more robust than the Dissector EXO.

Currently on a Michelin Wild Enduro 29x2.4 Gum-X and it blows away both DHR2 and Dissector in grip with a minimal weight penalty at 1030~ish grams and rolls better than DHR2 Max Terra.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah I feel the same about the dhr2. I do like the rolling of the Dissector. Just wish it wore better...

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChvleSS956c (Aug 29, 2011)

I don’t understand why Maxxis is always backwards with their casings and compounds! Give us your major offerings in Dual or MaxxTerra/Speed in Double Down and MaxxGrip in Exo+. Do that for all you tires. Almost everyone would be happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JRod0981 (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone running the 2.4 WT Dissector on 25mm internal width rims? Any issues?


----------



## greenblur (May 7, 2011)

JRod0981 said:


> Anyone running the 2.4 WT Dissector on 25mm internal width rims? Any issues?


I run mine on an older Flow rim. It works. No issue.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking for "white labeled" OEM 29x2.4 Dissector is anyone is selling one..

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

Anyone running a 2.6 on the front that can compare it to the 2.4 ?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

JRod0981 said:


> Anyone running the 2.4 WT Dissector on 25mm internal width rims? Any issues?


You won't have any issues. For many years I ran 2.4 and 2.5 maxxis tires on my Mavic819 wheels. 19 mm ID. never once even thought about it in all that time until wider rims became super popular.


----------



## Penny (Jul 9, 2006)

OldHammheaddude said:


> I have been running the Dissector 2.4 dual compound on the rear for several weeks now. I really like it, fast rolling and hooks up very well, loose and rocky, offcamber, etc..
> View attachment 1356417


Anyone else have issues with the DC? I've had 2 tears in the main tread and the bead is now leaking air. I've had a few 3C's and have had no such issues. I've even run Ardents for over 10 years with only a puncture or two.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

Uly said:


> I am just coming off this combo on 30mm id rim's. I rode it for 3 months. It was great until the reckons lost the top rubber. Then rear just slid all over the place on loose over hardpack and on climbs that were also loose over hardpack or rocky. Going down twisty, sandy or rocky stuff was also less than comfortable as the rear lost grip. It was a fast rolling combo on the straights though. Put a dissector on the rear instead, 2.4 DC exo. Just did a ride with it and it was much much better over the loose stuff and on climbs, but also a bit more draggy on the straights as expected but It still rolls pretty darn good all things considered. Only time will tell if the Dissector/Dissector combo is a keeper when the rear also wears down the top rubber.


Following up on tire wear. I have about 600 hard miles on the 2.4 Dissector EXO 3C f/DC r combo. I would say that both tires are wearing just ok. Both front and rear side knobs are under cutting. I don't corner very aggressively. Otherwise grip is still good.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Penny said:


> Anyone else have issues with the DC? I've had 2 tears in the main tread and the bead is now leaking air. I've had a few 3C's and have had no such issues. I've even run Ardents for over 10 years with only a puncture or two.


I have a 3c with a puncture in the middle in the void area...seems common

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Uly said:


> Following up on tire wear. I have about 600 hard miles on the 2.4 Dissector EXO 3C f/DC r combo. I would say that both tires are wearing just ok. Both front and rear side knobs are under cutting. I don't corner very aggressively. Otherwise grip is still good.


Any pics?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

socalrider77 said:


> Any pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Front







rear


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Uly said:


> Front
> View attachment 1361973
> 
> rear
> View attachment 1361977


Thanks! Look like your corner harder going right, the side lugs are undercut more on that side. Either way, for 600 miles that looks pretty good. This is what my dhr2 looks like after 150 miles










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Dagonger said:


> 3c exo maxterra..less than 20 rides...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long are your rides? My MTB rides are usually 20-25 miles so that would put it near 500 miles, which is usually about my replacement interval for a DHR2 rear...


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

29x2.4 DC rear on my 2018 Hightower. I'm a super Clyde at 270lbs . Just over 400 miles. About 50/50 rocky /flow trails. She's about done !


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

June 11 was the first ride ...3c Maxterra exo.










Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## M320 (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone know of any 29x2.4 DC in stock currently?


----------



## kingofthehill29 (Oct 7, 2019)

I just installed my new Dissector 29x2.4 on the front. It looks amazing, I cant wait to see how it rides on my local trails (DFW area) and how it preforms on Bentonville trails. I paired mine with a Rekon in the rear. I Got the Rekon earlier and have a couple rides on it so far. It is my favorite rear tire choice. It rolls well but doesn't feel like I have to give up much traction wise.


----------



## OldHammheaddude (Jun 28, 2018)

I just got back from a week of riding Bentonville and surrounding area
worked great on the rear!


----------



## austink26 (Jun 24, 2019)

I am loving this tire in the back for the loose over hard we have here in so cal. It is definitely a little more slippery than a dhr2, but rolls way faster. Throwing a new one on after 2 months. Riding about 5 days a week would put this probably at around 500 miles. A dhr lasts a little longer around here but for my short travel bike I am sold on this rear tire. This with a dhf up front was very fast rolling, but with this tire change I am going to throw an assegai up front. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HawkGX (May 24, 2012)

Rode Bentonville a couple weeks ago with a 2.5 DHF front and 2.4 Dissector rear. Had never ridden the Back 40 before and all that loose stuff kinda sketched me out. But gotta say that combo seemed to work pretty well. Made it about 3/4 up the President Bush Push and the Dissector actually had good grip up that steep gravelly climb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ungod (Apr 16, 2011)

austink26 said:


> I am loving this tire in the back for the loose over hard we have here in so cal. It is definitely a little more slippery than a dhr2, but rolls way faster. Throwing a new one on after 2 months. Riding about 5 days a week would put this probably at around 500 miles. A dhr lasts a little longer around here but for my short travel bike I am sold on this rear tire. This with a dhf up front was very fast rolling, but with this tire change I am going to throw an assegai up front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put some clothes on!


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

austink26 said:


> I am loving this tire in the back for the loose over hard we have here in so cal. It is definitely a little more slippery than a dhr2, but rolls way faster. Throwing a new one on after 2 months. Riding about 5 days a week would put this probably at around 500 miles. A dhr lasts a little longer around here but for my short travel bike I am sold on this rear tire. This with a dhf up front was very fast rolling, but with this tire change I am going to throw an assegai up front.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I run an assegai up front with it and it's a great combo. I just ordered a DC version to replace my worn exo 3c. I got about the same mileage..

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## austink26 (Jun 24, 2019)

ungod said:


> Put some clothes on!


Wait you don't wrench on your bike nude???? I also put fresh seals on my fork and didn't want to get my clothing oily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

Anyone have any updates on how the dissector is in wet conditions, specifically like norcal? I would like to run a dissector eventually and I am wondering if it is good enough in the wet to be able to use it for the occasional slightly wet conditions here. From what I read before, it sounds like the tire might be a bit slow rolling when things get wet/muddy or possibly slow on pavement in general, but if its not bad I might go for it.

I have a semi slick on my bike currently and there's no way I am riding anything more than a tiny bit wet with it, so it might be dissector time soon.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

agreenbike said:


> Anyone have any updates on how the dissector is in wet conditions, specifically like norcal? I would like to run a dissector eventually and I am wondering if it is good enough in the wet to be able to use it for the occasional slightly wet conditions here. From what I read before, it sounds like the tire might be a bit slow rolling when things get wet/muddy or possibly slow on pavement in general, but if its not bad I might go for it.
> 
> I have a semi slick on my bike currently and there's no way I am riding anything more than a tiny bit wet with it, so it might be dissector time soon.


I just ran mine this past weekend at UC and JMP. Its very worn-out and did fine except on wet roots. DHR2 sticks to them better imho. I did lower psi a bit and seemed to help.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## bdreynolds7 (Dec 13, 2019)

agreenbike said:


> Anyone have any updates on how the dissector is in wet conditions, specifically like norcal? I would like to run a dissector eventually and I am wondering if it is good enough in the wet to be able to use it for the occasional slightly wet conditions here. From what I read before, it sounds like the tire might be a bit slow rolling when things get wet/muddy or possibly slow on pavement in general, but if its not bad I might go for it.
> 
> I have a semi slick on my bike currently and there's no way I am riding anything more than a tiny bit wet with it, so it might be dissector time soon.


You want to run it on the front or rear? I just put my dual compound Dissector back on the rear, will report back how it does in mud, should be fine.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

bdreynolds7 said:


> You want to run it on the front or rear? I just put my dual compound Dissector back on the rear, will report back how it does in mud, should be fine.


I have had 2 DC on order for over a month....

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

Dagonger said:


> I just ran mine this past weekend at UC and JMP. Its very worn-out and did fine except on wet roots. DHR2 sticks to them better imho. I did lower psi a bit and seemed to help.
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


Good to know, especially if it was very wet out. It hasn't been wet enough yet to overpower my semislicks though but the dissector seems to have decent knobs.


bdreynolds7 said:


> You want to run it on the front or rear? I just put my dual compound Dissector back on the rear, will report back how it does in mud, should be fine.


I was thinking a 2.4 exo DC rear with probably either a 2.4 dhr2 (current tire) or 2.5 dhf upfront. And good, i'll want to hear how it does in the mud. I think my concern is more that it will pedal really slow in the wet or mud vs other maxxis options rather than it won't be able to handle mud.



Dagonger said:


> I have had 2 DC on order for over a month....
> 
> Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


That's part of the reason that I threw a semislick on the rear of my bike in the first place. I wanted to try a dissector rear but nobody ever had them in stock, and if they did, they were 3C only. So I just got a semislick that was in stock. I may just try a 3C rear if I can't find a DC, assuming any dissectors are in stock anywhere now.


----------



## javisst44 (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone tried Nevegal2, Onza Porcupine and the Dissector? Looking for a sub 900g front tyre for trail rides but I'm not a fan of open channel in the front.
Thinking mostly about rolling resistance and cornering grip.


----------



## In2falling (Jan 1, 2005)

javisst44 said:


> Anyone tried Nevegal2, Onza Porcupine and the Dissector? Looking for a sub 900g front tyre for trail rides but I'm not a fan of open channel in the front.
> Thinking mostly about rolling resistance and cornering grip.


Specialized Eliminator
2.6 (small like a 2.5/2.55) 930grams
2.3 (big like a 2.4) 890grams
Working great up front here in the desert southwest, rolls fast and grips well.


----------



## austink26 (Jun 24, 2019)

javisst44 said:


> Anyone tried Nevegal2, Onza Porcupine and the Dissector? Looking for a sub 900g front tyre for trail rides but I'm not a fan of open channel in the front.
> Thinking mostly about rolling resistance and cornering grip.


I have run the porcupine and dissector. I ran the porcupine as a front way longer that the dissector. For my trails the dissector didn't work as a front tire. The porc is pretty grippy and rolls decently. I would put it somewhere between the dissector and a minion. The carcass of the porcupine isn't that tough, so while it feels pretty smooth, it also can feel squirrelly if you are an aggressive rider.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cale399 (Oct 18, 2008)

HIgh Roller II?


----------



## rupps5 (Apr 9, 2010)

I like the HR2 up front but the knobs are too ramped for the rear. But hr2 front and aggressor rear is a good combo in dry. Hr2 is good front in wet. The aggressor is not good at all in the wet.

But a DHR2 is better than the hr2 in every thing front and back. And i feel the dhr2 is better than the dhf front and back.

Aggasai front is good in everything and has more ultimate grip but i feel the dhr2 is a more fun tire. Dhr2 has a very predictable drift zone.

I have not tried the dissector yet...

Evolution Training Cycles


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

In2falling said:


> Specialized Eliminator
> 2.6 (small like a 2.5/2.55) 930grams
> 2.3 (big like a 2.4) 890grams
> Working great up front here in the desert southwest, rolls fast and grips well.


29 x 2.3 Grid Trail Eliminator is a great rear tire. The Grid Trail casing is more like EXO+ and the weight is very reasonable (around 950g, IIRC)


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

06HokieMTB said:


> 29 x 2.3 Grid Trail Eliminator is a great rear tire. The Grid Trail casing is more like EXO+ and the weight is very reasonable (around 950g, IIRC)


Yep, 927g for my Eliminator. It's a good rear tire but I actually like the Purgatory better. It rolls faster and doesn't give up much in traction.


----------



## DrDon (Sep 25, 2004)

SoCal-Rider said:


> Yep, 927g for my Eliminator. It's a good rear tire but I actually like the Purgatory better. It rolls faster and doesn't give up much in traction.


For me the 2.6 Eliminator is overkill on the rear, similar to a 2.5 Aggressor, but with better side knobs and wear. I really like the new 2.6 Purgatory Grid. 980gm, like a 2.5, wears better than expected, with fairly tough AM casing, and fast. I plan to try the 2.3 Eliminator Grid Trail. I suspect the 2.3 Purgatory in only the Grid casing, will not hold up for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RxSub (May 31, 2020)

06HokieMTB said:


> 29 x 2.3 Grid Trail Eliminator is a great rear tire. The Grid Trail casing is more like EXO+ and the weight is very reasonable (around 950g, IIRC)


My Eliminator Grid Trail 29 2.3 weights 1010 g.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## clw (Jan 18, 2004)

Advice needed!

My Ardent 27.5 2.4 on the front is about gone. Thoughts on 2.4 Dissector or a 2.6 Rekon as a replacement. Down here in Florida we can have 6" deep sand and then a rock garden on the same trail segment. Have a few friends on 2.6 Nobby Nics and they seem to like it although I'm not a fan of front NN's with their rounded profile. This is on a i29 rim.


----------



## Floor Tom (Aug 2, 2012)

I was ready to give this tyre a go as a rear on my Transition Sentinel, but there isn't a double down Max Terra version so I'll have to go with another dhr2 I think.


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

As an update, I finally got experience to report regarding the dissector over a year after posting this thread. It turns out my new DHF/ dissector combo seems to roll just as quick on flatter pedaling sections as my old dhr2/ specialized slaughter semi slick combo did, which is surprising, although outdoor gear lab's rolling resistance ratings for both tires seems to confirm this (both slaughter and dissector are give a 9/10 for rolling resistance). In addition to being quick-pedaling, the dissector so far stays way more planted to the ground when descending than the old semi slick, while also doing good on slightly wet/muddy trails and cornering great too, plus I made it through some uphill slick technical sections with slick roots that I got hung up on before with the old semi slick.The dissector is fast overall then.

The downside: The new combo I think adds 100-200 grams of wheel weight and is wider overall than my previous tires were so I did feel like I was exerting more effort on climbs and when accelerating, so there was at least one advantage to my old tire combo. I never recorded my times though so it could just be a placebo. The dissector also did skid under braking on a wooden feature and one other section of trail so it doesn't have 100% amazing braking like a dhr2, but braking overall was pretty good and definitely better than the semi slick. 

Conclusion: More rides are needed, but so far the dissector is looking like a solid tire choice and a great all-arounder rear tire, especially if a dhr2 is overall for you as a rear but other fast rear tires aren't aggressive enough. It's making me curious how a 2.6/ 2.4 dissector combo would be.

Additional note: I wish I tried a 2.5 dhf front sooner! I felt I could lean my bike over much further and take corners more quickly and aggressively than I ever could with the old dhr2 even when it was new and with another dhr2 on the rear of my bike. The dhr2 is narrower and perhaps a bit more agile due to its lighter weight, along with not really having much transition zone drift at intermediate lean angles, but I don't notice much drift with the dhf yet as others have reported and so far the benefits outweigh the negatives. There is a reason why the dhf is the standard for front tires.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Anyone run a Dissector up front with a 2.3 DHR2 out back? Currently running a 2.4 Dissector MaxxTerrra up front with a 2.4 Rekon MaxxTerra out back. I have a 2.3 DHR2 DC laying around and I thought about using it this winter and saving the Rekon for the summer. I'm not going to end up with more cornering traction in the rear am I?


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thoughts about Aggressor vs DHR2 vs Dissector as a rear? I'm pretty set on a DHF 2.5 or 2.6 up front. Norcal riding, mostly dry and if it's wet enough to be muddy I'm not gonna be riding to damage the trails anyway. I've already had an Aggressor and a DHR2 in the rear. DHR2 feels a little more drifty when hard braking and a little slower climbing but that's about the only differences I can recall.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Alias530 said:


> Thoughts about Aggressor vs DHR2 vs Dissector as a rear? I'm pretty set on a DHF 2.5 or 2.6 up front. Norcal riding, mostly dry and if it's wet enough to be muddy I'm not gonna be riding to damage the trails anyway. I've already had an Aggressor and a DHR2 in the rear. DHR2 feels a little more drifty when hard braking and a little slower climbing but that's about the only differences I can recall.


I ride norcal. On my 2nd Dissector. Good summe/spring/fall tire. Falls between aggressor and dhr2 in rolling and breaking.

Uc loam when wet I want my dhr2. Hero dirt Dissector.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofthehill29 (Oct 7, 2019)

Anyone run 29"x 2.6 dissector in the front with a 29"x 2.4 dissector in the rear?


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

Does the Dissector or Agressor roll better?


----------



## Floor Tom (Aug 2, 2012)

I believe, though I have seen conflicting info, that the aggressor is the faster but what the disector gives up in speed (not much) it makes up for with better corner traction and better mud shedding.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

utmtbrider said:


> Does the Dissector or Agressor roll better?


I find the aggressor 2.3 rolls faster, the 2.5 rolls slower. So it depend on which one you are talking about.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

kingofthehill29 said:


> Anyone run 29"x 2.6 dissector in the front with a 29"x 2.4 dissector in the rear?


I run this combo on my Ripmo in the mountains when it's dry. Pretty good traction and speed for flow trails and medium tech. I put a Rekon 2.6 on the back for riding in Texas where speed and weight are more important than climbing traction. The Dissector combo works well in dry, don't know about wet. I also have a wheelset with an Assegai/DHR 2 combo when absolute traction is a must. But the Diss combo is a fantastic blend of speed and traction.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

I didn’t like it on the rear but on the front with a rekon rear I’m am pretty happy with it.


----------



## Floor Tom (Aug 2, 2012)

I just put one on the front of my Transition Spur. I really like it, it seems to roll pretty well but does offer good grip once you get it lent over. I currently have it paired with a rekon race in the rear which does seem a bit miss matched but is working well.


----------



## Alpione (Aug 21, 2018)

kingofthehill29 said:


> Anyone run 29"x 2.6 dissector in the front with a 29"x 2.4 dissector in the rear?


Did you end up doing this? I've got this combo coming in next week.


----------



## kingofthehill29 (Oct 7, 2019)

I never tried it. I was curious since I really want to run dissector front and rear, but I cant find any locally other than a 2.6. I am currently running DHR 2/Dissector F/R combo.


----------



## zambo78 (Mar 2, 2018)

desertwheeler said:


> I didn't like it on the rear but on the front with a rekon rear I'm am pretty happy with it.


Hi,
why didn't you liked the dissector at the rear?

At the moment in winter conditions (mixed condition: hard dirt with some ice, med, soft, wet, leafs, etc.) i'm trying the same fast setup: Dissector 2.4 Maxxterra Front / Rekon 2.4 Dual Rear. (30mm internal rims F/R)
Like very much the setup for overall grip/rolling resistance, however... it these condition, when I gently start to lean the bike into the turn, in some slippery dirt, i really feel a vague zone where i can't feel any support. This happen really at the moment when i start to lean. If i could ride over the "fear" of washing out, past that point grip is there... but i simply didnt trust the tire in some turns with inconsistent dirt. (same conditions, same trails, front Dhr 2.4 give me more feedback).
When i used dissector/rekon last summer i didn't feel this vague zone, leaning the bike into turn with clean and dry trails happen very quickly, the confidence is higher and i'm instantly on the side knobs. The feeling was more connected with really no dead spots.
Is this description the same that i should expect if using a front Dhf?

For the rest of the winter I'm thinking to put the dissector on the rear, an in the front my previous DHR 2.4 exo maxxgrip (due to larger center knobs, it gives me more "feeling" when starting to lean in winter). Or an Assegai 2.5 Exo maxxterra.
On the rear i've mostly used lighter tires(rekon/ardent race/XR4) installing a dissector rear, it will pedal slower, but i'm expecting very good traction, grip and amazing braking compared to what i was used to.
That's why i'm curious why you didn't liked it rear.
My home trails are not very demanding and i've not much problems with sharp rocks, exo 60tpi is fine for me.
thanks


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

zambo78 said:


> Hi,
> why didn't you liked the dissector at the rear?
> 
> At the moment in winter conditions (mixed condition: hard dirt with some ice, med, soft, wet, leafs, etc.) i'm trying the same fast setup: Dissector 2.4 Maxxterra Front / Rekon 2.4 Dual Rear. (30mm internal rims F/R)
> ...


I'm not a fan of rear tires with no transition knobs. I don't feel like they grip well on side hills. I took them off for that feeling, they felt like they would slide vs grip on a lot of the natural side hill trails I ride. It didn't roll horrible, I liked the assegai/ dissector combo at snow summit bike park in SoCal but on flat hard trails not as much. I don't mind it on the front so much. But still miss the transition knobs when on off camber trails. Still on the hunt for my favorite front.

I swapped the dissector out for my Hans Dampf which rolls and grips very well for what I ride. It's probably my favorite so far.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

zambo78 said:


> when I gently start to lean the bike into the turn, in some slippery dirt, i really feel a vague zone where i can't feel any support.


Keep in mind that typically you want to lean the bike a bit before the turn. You can get some weird bike behavior if you're leaning the bike late in the turn.


----------



## zambo78 (Mar 2, 2018)

jeremy3220 said:


> Keep in mind that typically you want to lean the bike a bit before the turn. You can get some weird bike behavior if you're leaning the bike late in the turn.


Yes, i understand what you mean... maybe i've not write correctly as english is not my language. In my actual wet and slippery conditions i tend to ride carefully, and try to be as smooth as i can, because the dirt could be slippery and has inconsistent grip.
That's why i start to gently lean the bike (maybe before the turn), but the dissector give me "no feeling" in the first moment. Something that i didn't felt when i was a week ago with a DHR in front. These days i will do a back to back test putting the dhr on again


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

zambo78 said:


> That's why i start to gently lean the bike (maybe before the turn), but the dissector give me "no feeling" in the first moment.


If you're leaning before the turn (leaning while still going straight) there's nothing to feel. The tire can't slide out in that transition zone if you're not turning.


----------



## daniel366940 (Sep 23, 2017)

i have a dual compound dissector that i am running on the rear of my sb100 
Will the dual compound be ok to use as a front tire or should i buy a 3c instead ?
Will be paired to a rekon out back


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

daniel366940 said:


> i have a dual compound dissector that i am running on the rear of my sb100
> Will the dual compound be ok to use as a front tire or should i buy a 3c instead ?
> Will be paired to a rekon out back


Should be fine in the dry. Might not be the best on wet roots and rocks.


----------



## zambo78 (Mar 2, 2018)

Went from dissector/rekon to assegai/dissector... maybe a little overkill, but for winter...so much grip, so much confidence.
Same trails, front confidence is super!
Dissector rear was a surprise...roll very good for the grip it provide.
Both are lighter trail exo casing and maxxterra. A rear dissector dual would be better, but the 3c was what i already have.


----------



## Alpione (Aug 21, 2018)

Weather here has been terrible but I finally got a Dissector 2.6 3C Maxterra in front and a 2.4 DC in back. Hoping to get the first ride in tomorrow. Hard, loose over hard, rocky, and probably a touch of mud.


----------



## edeltoaster (Sep 5, 2018)

I'm loving the Dissector Dual (27.5, 2.4) on the rear so much that I'm thinking of putting a MaxTerra on the front instead of my default, the goold-old DHF WT MaxTerra. I'm currently in winter-mode and have a Conti Kaiser Protection Apex on the front that's also awesome, but admittedly a tad too much for me. That triggered me to potentially go below the DHF. 
Are there already good first hand experiences of DHF vs Dissector on the front?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone know where to find a
29x2.4 dual compound exo?

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

desertwheeler said:


> I'm not a fan of rear tires with no transition knobs. I don't feel like they grip well on side hills. I took them off for that feeling, they felt like they would slide vs grip on a lot of the natural side hill trails I ride. It didn't roll horrible, I liked the assegai/ dissector combo at snow summit bike park in SoCal but on flat hard trails not as much. I don't mind it on the front so much. But still miss the transition knobs when on off camber trails. Still on the hunt for my favorite front.
> 
> I swapped the dissector out for my Hans Dampf which rolls and grips very well for what I ride. It's probably my favorite so far.


Assgressor combo is really good off-camber ime... heavy though, as you want the Maxxgrip front and 2.5 rear Aggressor, the 2.3 knobs are too small for best grip, but it rolls fast.

Michelin Wild Enduro front MagiX is amazing. WE rear is good but is not as good off-camber vs the 2.5 Aggressor, but in every other way it's much better. That row of closely spaced large side knobs on teh Aggressor edge well. Too bad it sucks if it gets a little too humid and the center knob compound is horrible on some surfaces. And DD weighs 1300g.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

davec113 said:


> Michelin Wild Enduro front MagiX is amazing.


Another unicorn in 29'r. I wonder if the wild Enduro's are going to come back in stock or if Michelin is moving on to different tires for their "enduro" branding.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> Another unicorn in 29'r. I wonder if the wild Enduro's are going to come back in stock or if Michelin is moving on to different tires for their "enduro" branding.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


yes, it's like Michelin just doesn't care that much. They do seem to always be available somewhere and I've been using them for the last year to year and a half at $50/tire delivered... hard to beat the price! I've stocked up on them and also have a couple of Der Kaiser and Versus tires too just in case, lol.

In stock March 6th for $48 delivered, can order now... not too bad!



Amazon.com


----------



## KVV (May 22, 2017)

Just a few quick thoughts after running Dissector 2.4 3C EXO in the front.
I started with Dissector rear, DHF 2.5 front. Dissector rolled exceptionally fast in the rear. But the knobs on 3C are so soft and the side knobs are not very well supported. I don't think it'll last long riding anything rocky in the summer. So after a couple of rides I replaced it by my trusted rear choice SE4.
DHF 2.5 with SE4 is a good combo. But for some reason I cannot make peace with 2.5 DHF up front. The loose feel transitioning to the side knobs bothers me, especially knowing that I pay the penalty of running 1060g tire. Why not run the Aseegai instead?
So I put the Dissector in the front with SE4 rear. My first impression it works great. It has the grip I need. It corners very well. It does not have the loose feel of DHF. It probably rolls faster. And it's almost 200g less. Don't know yet how it will work in the wet conditions, especially on wet roots.
The only thing that bothers me is that the casing width is ~1.5-2 mm narrower than the stretched SE4. Although the tread widths is the same or a hair wider. So I'm thinking of trying Dissector 2.6 3C up front. Hope it still fits in F34 with the fender.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Universal Cycles

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofthehill29 (Oct 7, 2019)

KVV said:


> Just a few quick thoughts after running Dissector 2.4 3C EXO in the front.
> I started with Dissector rear, DHF 2.5 front. Dissector rolled exceptionally fast in the rear. But the knobs on 3C are so soft and the side knobs are not very well supported. I don't think it'll last long riding anything rocky in the summer. So after a couple of rides I replaced it by my trusted rear choice SE4.
> DHF 2.5 with SE4 is a good combo. But for some reason I cannot make peace with 2.5 DHF up front. The loose feel transitioning to the side knobs bothers me, especially knowing that I pay the penalty of running 1060g tire. Why not run the Aseegai instead?
> So I put the Dissector in the front with SE4 rear. My first impression it works great. It has the grip I need. It corners very well. It does not have the loose feel of DHF. It probably rolls faster. And it's almost 200g less. Don't know yet how it will work in the wet conditions, especially on wet roots.
> The only thing that bothers me is that the casing width is ~1.5-2 mm narrower than the stretched SE4. Although the tread widths is the same or a hair wider. So I'm thinking of trying Dissector 2.6 3C up front. Hope it still fits in F34 with the fender.


The dissector is my favorite front tire. I ran it back to back with a DHR II and it doesn't feel like it grips better and it rolls much better than a DHR. I have never run a DHF so I can't compare.

The dissector seems to hold up an wear slowly on my terrain. Mostly roots and clay/lime soil. I did notice that I put more wear on it in one weekend on rocky Bentonville trails than I put on it in several months of my home trails.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

It tears up very quickly as a rear tyre in rocky terrain, hence the desire for a DC rather than 3C version.


----------



## ridetheridge (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a Dissector 29 2.4 (3C Maxx Terra) for sale that has like three rides on it. PM me if interested.


----------



## agreenbike (Jul 6, 2017)

KVV said:


> Just a few quick thoughts after running Dissector 2.4 3C EXO in the front.
> I started with Dissector rear, DHF 2.5 front. Dissector rolled exceptionally fast in the rear. But the knobs on 3C are so soft and the side knobs are not very well supported. I don't think it'll last long riding anything rocky in the summer. So after a couple of rides I replaced it by my trusted rear choice SE4.
> DHF 2.5 with SE4 is a good combo. But for some reason I cannot make peace with 2.5 DHF up front. The loose feel transitioning to the side knobs bothers me, especially knowing that I pay the penalty of running 1060g tire. Why not run the Aseegai instead?
> So I put the Dissector in the front with SE4 rear. My first impression it works great. It has the grip I need. It corners very well. It does not have the loose feel of DHF. It probably rolls faster. And it's almost 200g less. Don't know yet how it will work in the wet conditions, especially on wet roots.
> The only thing that bothers me is that the casing width is ~1.5-2 mm narrower than the stretched SE4. Although the tread widths is the same or a hair wider. So I'm thinking of trying Dissector 2.6 3C up front. Hope it still fits in F34 with the fender.


Interesting feedback, I too have the 2.5 DHF/2.4 Dissector combo and was curious what it would be like with another Dissector up front. I still don't have the most experience with the DHF yet (mostly just the 2.4 dhr2) and it seems that although it could possibly be a bit sketchy when leaned over, the DHF does absolutely grip into trails when you commit. I've never taken corners as quick before as I have with this combo, but I did begin to notice that transition zone that people complain about after I had a few rides on the tires. I am a bit concerned that a 2.6 Dissector wouldn't have the same cornering abilities as the 2.5 DHF, but if it is more secure and climbs faster then it could be worth it. Adding the DHF up front instead of DHR2 definitely added noticeable weight to the front of the bike when climbing for sure so that's one bonus of a Dissector.

Agreed that the 3C Dissector wears really fast on the back. It worked perfectly for a few rides but started to skid while braking, although that could possibly be just because trails started to dry out and became hardpacked. Ignoring the possible short life of the tire, I still like the way it performs.


----------



## Big Fil (Nov 5, 2014)

Just put a 27.5 Dissector 2.6 3C on the rear this weekend for about 90 miles of shuttles. I love how this tire rolls and feels. It does seem to have more wear than i'd normally see on a 3C DHRII. It would be nice if it came in a dual compound in that size as it might be my go to tire. As it sits i'll have to see how long one holds up during more normal trail riding.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

Dual Compound wears quickly as well.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I got just 6 months out of the Dissector MaxxTerra, when I had an Aggressor it lasted over a year and the grip seemed about the same. The center tread is practically gone and the side knobs are just rubber flaps. With how expensive Maxxis tires are now I would never buy another Dissector.

If I got a Dissector today and road it during the summer instead of winter I bet it would last 3 months. Its a good tire when its fresh but it needs to be $20 to be worth it.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

idividebyzero said:


> I got just 6 months out of the Dissector MaxxTerra, when I had an Aggressor it lasted over a year and the grip seemed about the same. The center tread is practically gone and the side knobs are just rubber flaps. With how expensive Maxxis tires are now I would never buy another Dissector.
> 
> If I got a Dissector today and road it during the summer instead of winter I bet it would last 3 months. Its a good tire when its fresh but it needs to be $20 to be worth it.


That matches my experience as well. It's nearly the perfect rear tire for about 6-7 rides, then it's good for about 4 rides, then it just gets progressively sketchier and sketchier until the center knobs are round and the side knobs are undercut. I do think the aggressor is the best option as it provides nearly the same grip, easily 5x the durability with the only drawback being that it provides a smidge less side knob, off camber holding bite.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

I'm going to try Dissector front/Aggressor rear


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

dundundata said:


> I'm going to try Dissector front/Aggressor rear


Trying that on your Occam? I'm curious to see what you think. What widths are you thinking. I tried the 2.4 Dissector in the front and hated it. I would've liked to try the Aggressor in the rear but want a 2.4.


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

Yes 2.4/2.3. Got them today. Hopefully it's alright, gonna put them on the Nobl rims. I don't think I'm good enough to notice the difference between all these tires lol. My riding is more hardpack, rocks, roots, a little loose over hard (New England). Worst case I bought 2 rear tires. The Aggressor looks like a lower knobbed DHR. The Dissector is a bit unique. 

Other options I'm thinking is DHR front, or something from Vittoria. The High Roller II might work but I think it's more for loose stuff like you ride on. Really I'm looking for a less aggressive DHF/DHR replacement for the drier summer.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Running 2.5s in this combo on my paradox currently. It's been pretty solid in the loose dust over crust, general volcanic rock and granite (including the decomposing variety) around here.


----------



## Penny (Jul 9, 2006)

If anyone has a near new 29" 2.4 EXO or four, let me know.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I read this entire thread, top to bottom, and am not sure what to think. Things started out so well for the Dissector. Then so many wildly divergent opinions, some even from the same posters who changed their minds, sometimes more than once.

All I know is that I think I may be over tired (in both senses) in the front running a 2.5 EXO+ MaxxGrip Assegai with a 2.4 EXO+ MaxxTerra Dissector in the rear.

That said, it is a vast improvement over the 2.5 DD MaxxGrip Assegai and 2.4 DD MaxTerra DHR2 that were on there previously for a couple of months, that almost killed me on the climbs.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

I have been on 4 pairs of Dissectors. Both exo and exo+ with no inserts. I have flatted both casings and still experience faster wear than expected. 

I do think it performs well, just wish it came in better options...

DC and Exo+ would be my go to if available for a rear tire.

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## edeltoaster (Sep 5, 2018)

Honestly, is Exo+ really beneficial to Exo? I would love to have a slightly thicker, better damping tire without the weight penalty of DD.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

edeltoaster said:


> Honestly, is Exo+ really beneficial to Exo? I would love to have a slightly thicker, better damping tire without the weight penalty of DD.


Agree

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

edeltoaster said:


> Honestly, is Exo+ really beneficial to Exo? I would love to have a slightly thicker, better damping tire without the weight penalty of DD.


It makes a very small difference in damping


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Re the DD vs the EXO+ comparison, I was shocked at the difference, both up and down. Yes, the DD were soul sucking on the climbs, but even then, they seemed so less bouncy. So much more planted. They just felt better to me on the tech climbing (again, exertion issues aside).

And on the downs - holy mackerel (apologies if that is an offensive term these days). Worlds apart. The DD begged to be ridden hard. Those tires felt so good on the downs. I still have mixed memories about the DD combo but like many things, I have forgotten about the bad and continue to dream about the good.

Really no point to this post other than to say that I was shocked with how much better the ride quality was with the DDs than the EXO+s. If only I had the beastliness to be able to wheel those DDs as easily as the EXOs…

I’m going to pick up a Dissector 2.6 today and throw it on the front to see the difference between it and the Assegai that’s on there.


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

I was finally able to compare a Dissector 2.4 vs 2.6 in a shop the other day, and near as I could eyeball with the tires folded in the packaging, the knobs are the exact same size and the layout is exactly the same, with the difference in width going directly into the channel between the center and side knobs.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

GiddyHitch said:


> I was finally able to compare a Dissector 2.4 vs 2.6 in a shop the other day, and near as I could eyeball with the tires folded in the packaging, the knobs are the exact same size and the layout is exactly the same, with the difference in width going directly into the channel between the center and side knobs.


I wasn't able to track one down. I am not a fan of the DHF because of the sketch transition. Sounds like I would not like the 2.6 Dissector for this very reason.

I think I am going to stick with my current setup - a 2.5 EXO+ MaxxGrip Assegai with a 2.4 EXO+ MaxxTerra Dissector. I don't want to give up the crazy good traction. I just had a great ride - I was not struggling on the climbs at all. Maybe I am getting used to things.


----------



## Yetichon (May 30, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I wasn't able to track one down. I am not a fan of the DHF because of the sketch transition. Sounds like I would not like the 2.6 Dissector for this very reason.
> 
> I think I am going to stick with my current setup - a 2.5 EXO+ MaxxGrip Assegai with a 2.4 EXO+ MaxxTerra Dissector. I don't want to give up the crazy good traction. I just had a great ride - I was not struggling on the climbs at all. Maybe I am getting used to things.


I have the exact same combo, with a Tannus insert on the back. It's great, tons of grip, pretty decent rolling resistance (for what it is). EXO+ is vastly sufficent for my 70kg / 155lbs weight.

The Dissector feels like a middleground between the Aggressor and DHR II, which is exactly what I was searching for. I would even it feels closer to the DHR II in term of grip, and closer to the Aggressor in term of RR. Great rear tire, really. I just don't expect it to survive for a long time, but hey, don't care as long it fits my riding needs.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Yetichon said:


> I have the exact same combo, with a Tannus insert on the back. It's great, tons of grip, pretty decent rolling resistance (for what it is). EXO+ is vastly sufficent for my 70kg / 155lbs weight.
> 
> The Dissector feels like a middleground between the Aggressor and DHR II, which is exactly what I was searching for. I would even it feels closer to the DHR II in term of grip, and closer to the Aggressor in term of RR. Great rear tire, really. I just don't expect it to survive for a long time, but hey, don't care as long it fits my riding needs.


I have a DHF-Aggressor combo on my hardtail and really like the Agressor as well for the dessert like conditions I ride in (no idea why but I don't mind the DHF on that bike). I prefer both the Dissector and Aggressor to the 2.4 DHR II.


----------



## Yetichon (May 30, 2018)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have a DHF-Aggressor combo on my hardtail and really like the Agressor as well for the dessert like conditions I ride in (no idea why but I don't mind the DHF on that bike). I prefer both the Dissector and Aggressor to the 2.4 DHR II.


The Aggressor is very good in dry conditions, but absolutly awful in the wet and mud. Had the pleasure to experiment that in an alpine bikepark when it was raining, it was suicidal in the steep stuff, no grip whatsoever. It was so packed with mud it looked like a slick tire, and the dual compound has no grip on wet rocks and roots.

But I guess, not an issue in the desert...

I tested the Dissector in the wet this weekend, pretty good. Not that far from my DHR II and Big Betty. It doesn't pack with mud much, and the compound is much more capable than the Dual one of the Aggressor.


----------



## Octopuss (May 30, 2020)

Any comparison with Hans Dampf as a rear tire?


----------



## Grande (Feb 19, 2004)

I plan on running Dissector front and rear. I picked up a pair of Dissectors many months ago. They are both dual compound. I’m good with DC on the rear but wonder if I should just use one of the DC for rear and pick up a 3C MaxxTerra for front. I’m in New England so it’s rocky and rooty. 

advice?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I would. DC in the rear braking bite is pretty abysmal. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Grande said:


> I plan on running Dissector front and rear. I picked up a pair of Dissectors many months ago. They are both dual compound. I'm good with DC on the rear but wonder if I should just use one of the DC for rear and pick up a 3C MaxxTerra for front. I'm in New England so it's rocky and rooty.
> 
> advice?


Ideally, yes. I would never run DC anything on the front.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Ditto.. DC rear and 3c maxterra front

Sent from my GM1915 using Tapatalk


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> I would. DC in the rear braking bite is pretty abysmal.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


As is climbing traction on some surfaces...

I'm running a 3C Dissector 29 x 2.4 on the front of my Spur, it's a very good tire but it's also over 980g, way over claimed weight, which is 910g I think... would be great if mine was lighter but I do like it. Good cornering and decently fast rolling.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

davec113 said:


> As is climbing traction on some surfaces...
> 
> I'm running a 3C Dissector 29 x 2.4 on the front of my Spur, it's a very good tire but it's also over 980g, way over claimed weight, which is 910g I think... would be great if mine was lighter but I do like it. Good cornering and decently fast rolling.


My last one was 80G's overweight. Also feel like the rubber is not of the same quality as previous tires. Not sure if QC issues or just Covid/supply pains, bad run etc.

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## iSeeker (Jun 18, 2017)

I just purchased a 2.3 dc/exo aggressor for my rear tire. Was thinking dissector for my front tire. 29mm internal width, bontrager line comp rims on my 2018 fuel ex7 that i ride mostly around Dallas. Would have to be 2.6 since my internal width of 29 is below their min 30 recommended for the 2.4wt. 

probably overkill but I’ve had punctures recently running tubeless xr4 on the back. And i sometimes hit bentonville andplaces around Austin so i need somestronger tires.

recommendations?


----------



## Karmatp (Feb 7, 2020)

iSeeker said:


> I just purchased a 2.3 dc/exo aggressor for my rear tire. Was thinking dissector for my front tire. 29mm internal width, bontrager line comp rims on my 2018 fuel ex7 that i ride mostly around Dallas. Would have to be 2.6 since my internal width of 29 is below their min 30 recommended for the 2.4wt.
> 
> probably overkill but I've had punctures recently running tubeless xr4 on the back. And i sometimes hit bentonville andplaces around Austin so i need somestronger tires.
> 
> recommendations?


I run 2.4 Maxxis tires on 27id I9 wheels on my geared bike without any issues. I also run 2.4's on 29mm id wheels on my single speed.

You are fine running 2.4', no need for 2.6.


----------



## kingofthehill29 (Oct 7, 2019)

I recently bought a new DC dissector and noticed on the packaging it is rated to have better turning traction and more rolling resistance than the 3c maxx terra. This doesn’t make sense since everything I read says DC should have less traction and less rolling resistance. I intend to rum maxx terra up front and DC in rear. Is that the best combo or should DC be in front with maxx terra in the rear?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

kingofthehill29 said:


> I recently bought a new DC dissector and noticed on the packaging it is rated to have better turning traction and more rolling resistance than the 3c maxx terra. This doesn't make sense since everything I read says DC should have less traction and less rolling resistance. I intend to rum maxx terra up front and DC in rear. Is that the best combo or should DC be in front with maxx terra in the rear?


Not sure what you are referring to but I highly doubt that for the same tire, DC has more traction and RR than MaxxTerra. Can you please post pics of the packaging?

In any event, I would never run DC on the front, unless you are interested in helping to fund your dentist's next family trip to Hawaii. MaxxTerra on the front, DC on the rear.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

iSeeker said:


> . Would have to be 2.6 since my internal width of 29 is below their min 30 recommended for the 2.4wt.
> .
> 
> recommendations?


Dude don't think twice about running a 2.4 tire on a 29 mm rim. It's perfectly acceptable and for all practical purposes identical as a 30 mm. Hell, I ran 2.35 to 2.5 maxxis tires on my old 19 mm Mavic rims for years and years. Probably not an ideal tire shape but whatever I was running what I had. Nothing blew up.

My current stans are 29 mm. I run nothing but 2.4 tires sometimes 2.5 upfront. Currently Dissector/SE4 2.4s

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Count me among those who don't worry about running a WT tire on an inner less than 30mm.


----------



## ramoer (Jan 25, 2021)

I love this tire on my ripmo as a rear. I tried to run a 3C maxterra 2.4 on the front but right now summer in socal, its just too loose and dusty everywhere for me to have confidence in it. I feel like anything less than a minion is just sketchy. I might give it another go in the winter months when we get some rain.


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

ramoer said:


> I love this tire on my ripmo as a rear. I tried to run a 3C maxterra 2.4 on the front but right now summer in socal, its just too loose and dusty everywhere for me to have confidence in it. I feel like anything less than a minion is just sketchy. I might give it another go in the winter months when we get some rain.


Same here as far as using it on the front (I'm SoCal too) for the front I've been using a High Roller II that I've been liking and very similar to a DHF. 
I took my Dissector off the front and had always planned on putting it on the rear. I think I'll do that right now for tomorrow's ride. Thanks for the kick in the ass.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

ramoer said:


> I love this tire on my ripmo as a rear. I tried to run a 3C maxterra 2.4 on the front but right now summer in socal, its just too loose and dusty everywhere for me to have confidence in it. I feel like anything less than a minion is just sketchy. I might give it another go in the winter months when we get some rain.


Which (Minion/size) you running up front?


----------



## ramoer (Jan 25, 2021)

OldMike said:


> Which (Minion/size) you running up front?


I run a 2.4 DHR II Maxterra Exo on the front and a 2.4 Dissector dual exo on the rear. I've been playing around with an Assegai, DHRII, and Dissector on the front but this is my combo right now.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MSU Alum said:


> Count me among those who don't worry about running a WT tire on an inner less than 30mm.


Me too.

I am running an Assegai/Dissector combo on id 27 rims. The horror!

Love that Dissector. Love the Assegai too. Head over heels with the combo, even on sub-30 rims.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

ramoer said:


> I run a 2.4 DHR II Maxterra Exo on the front and a 2.4 Dissector dual exo on the rear. I've been playing around with an Assegai, DHRII, and Dissector on the front but this is my combo right now.


I've ran a DHRII on the Front (previous bike) and I'm now running an Assegai on the front, but can't compare due to differing bikes, sizes and travel so I'm curious as to what you like about the DHRII over the Assegai?


----------



## kingofthehill29 (Oct 7, 2019)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Not sure what you are referring to but I highly doubt that for the same tire, DC has more traction and RR than MaxxTerra. Can you please post pics of the packaging?
> 
> In any event, I would never run DC on the front, unless you are interested in helping to fund your dentist's next family trip to Hawaii. MaxxTerra on the front, DC on the rear.


here are the images. Both are 29x 2.4 sized exo casing tires. Area of interest is the key features. I would think cornering control is more traction. The first one is the DC tire and the second is the Maxx Terra


----------



## ramoer (Jan 25, 2021)

OldMike said:


> I've ran a DHRII on the Front (previous bike) and I'm now running an Assegai on the front, but can't compare due to differing bikes, sizes and travel so I'm curious as to what you like about the DHRII over the Assegai?


They seem pretty close, the DHR2 dual compound was lighter (950g ish) and I could feel it over an Assegai Exo+....but now I'm running a DHR2 3C MT which is about 20 grams lighter than an assegai exo(1050g vs 1070g) or so . Assegai grips better for sure. Dissector blows them both away on rolling resistance and acceleration.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

I have ran it on the front and it’s not bad but my trails are off camber natural single track and I felt the open transition zone on them. On non off camber it was great. It’s an ok rear to me nothing special but gets the job done. I put a dhr2 on front an love it everywhere except sand it lacks lateral grip there for sure so ultimately went back to assegai.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

kingofthehill29 said:


> here are the images. Both are 29x 2.4 sized exo casing tires. Area of interest is the key features. I would think cornering control is more traction. The first one is the DC tire and the second is the Maxx Terra
> 
> View attachment 1945513
> 
> ...


Wow. That is truly effed up.

Regardless of the packaging, MaxxTerra will have much better traction and higher/worse rolling resistance, than the DC. DC will last longer.

I stand by what I said above - never DC anything on the front.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

desertwheeler said:


> I have ran it on the front and it's not bad but my trails are off camber natural single track and I felt the open transition zone on them. On non off camber it was great. It's an ok rear to me nothing special but gets the job done. I put a dhr2 on front an love it everywhere except sand it lacks lateral grip there for sure so ultimately went back to assegai.


What tire do you like on the rear?

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

WHALENARD said:


> What tire do you like on the rear?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


It's a toss up honestly, dhr2 is great but slow, dissector does well but I'm not a big fan of the transition zones in the back, the Hans dampf is really good, don't have a lot of time on the aggressor but I like it too. Sorry didn't narrow it down. I'm probably gonna run the dissector on the back to compare it to the dhr2 I've been running recently. I really felt going from dhr/dissector to assegai/dhr.


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ok so I stuck the Dissector that I originally got for the front on the back for tomorrow’s ride. 
I don’t anticipate that it will last very long (3C). If I want to stick with it I’ll want to order a DC. The problem is the shop I normally order from (Worldwide Cyclery) doesn’t sell the DC and I don’t see many shops that do. 
Where are you guys getting your DC from?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

rstark18 said:


> Ok so I stuck the Dissector that I originally got for the front on the back for tomorrow's ride.
> I don't anticipate that it will last very long (3C). If I want to stick with it I'll want to order a DC. The problem is the shop I normally order from (Worldwide Cyclery) doesn't sell the DC and I don't see many shops that do.
> Where are you guys getting your DC from?


My 2.4 MaxxTerra EXO+ Dissector on the rear has fared well. 4 hours on it today. I would say 17 or 18 days of riding over the past 3 weeks, including a week of intense, multi session per day riding in Fernie. I have been hitting a ton of old school rocky terrain. That tire has fared well so far, despite the horror stories on here.

PS - I checked 3 local shops for you. They all have various iterations of the Dissector but DC is not even listed as being out of stock. DC does not appear at all as an option.


----------



## ramoer (Jan 25, 2021)

rstark18 said:


> Ok so I stuck the Dissector that I originally got for the front on the back for tomorrow's ride.
> I don't anticipate that it will last very long (3C). If I want to stick with it I'll want to order a DC. The problem is the shop I normally order from (Worldwide Cyclery) doesn't sell the DC and I don't see many shops that do.
> Where are you guys getting your DC from?


29er? Here you go: Maxxis Dissector 29x2.4 EXO Dual - BikeCo.com


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

ramoer said:


> 29er? Here you go: Maxxis Dissector 29x2.4 EXO Dual - BikeCo.com


Thanks. Is that a reputable website? Just never have come across it.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I got my 29x2.4 Dissector EXO DC from competitivecyclist, but looks like they're out. Got my wife's 27.5x2.4 Dissector EXO DC from the Lost co. Looks like they're out also. BTW, my wife loves the Assegai/Dissector combo.
There are online reviews for Bikeco.com - I've never used them myself.


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

rstark18 said:


> Thanks. Is that a reputable website? Just never have come across it.


Yes that's great shop. I bought my bike from them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramoer (Jan 25, 2021)

rstark18 said:


> Thanks. Is that a reputable website? Just never have come across it.


Hey. Yeah, they don't have a huge online presence but its a MTB only bike shop in So Cal. I've ordered online and been in store, great guys and service. When I was in there last time they had about every maxxis tire in every variation, I was pretty impressed.


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

ramoer said:


> Hey. Yeah, they don't have a huge online presence but its a MTB only bike shop in So Cal. I've ordered online and been in store, great guys and service. When I was in there last time they had about every maxxis tire in every variation, I was pretty impressed.


Didn't realize they were local.


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

Got a ride in with the Dissector on the rear. JHC I had forgot what traction was. I’m coming from a Rekon. REALLY liking it on the rear. 
Now I can’t wait to get an Assegai on the front to replace the HR II.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

rstark18 said:


> Got a ride in with the Dissector on the rear. JHC I had forgot what traction was. I'm coming from a Rekon. REALLY liking it on the rear.
> Now I can't wait to get an Assegai on the front to replace the HR II.


That's a good combo in the dry, dusty, kittie litter and rock that is southern AZ IMO.


----------



## ramoer (Jan 25, 2021)

ramoer said:


> I love this tire on my ripmo as a rear. I tried to run a 3C maxterra 2.4 on the front but right now summer in socal, its just too loose and dusty everywhere for me to have confidence in it. I feel like anything less than a minion is just sketchy. I might give it another go in the winter months when we get some rain.


Revisiting my comment for a few months ago. I took the DHR2 off the front and threw on a Dissector, holy smokes! We just got some rain so the dirt is good, but man, this thing flies! Gonna see how long I can last with it this time. I really like the speed.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone else weighed the dissector?

I'm replacing a basically bald Aggressor (3-4 seasons old) with a dissector and Maxxis website said 787g for the 3C Max Terra Exo (TB00231000). My scales say 895g!

Really loved the aggressor, good mix of grip, rolling resistance and slidability. Looking forward to trying the dissector.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

My Dissector 29 x 2.4 WT, 3C MaxTerra, EXO weighed 942. Listed weight is 915.


----------



## helmat (May 31, 2021)

Mine is a 29x2.4, 3C, MaxTerra, EXO and weighs 960g, ordered a second one and that one was even heavier. Ended up keeping the first one and sent the heavier one back. Still not very happy, grip is fine but just to heavy for my riding. Same goes for the Rekon Dual on the back, grip ok but much too heavy for what it offers. Will be replacing both of them beforce the next season starts.


----------



## pedalinbob (Jan 12, 2004)

At a claimed weigh of around 800g, the Dissector looks like a great all around trail tire, along the lines of XR4 and Ground Control.

But over 900g? Yikes! I have a DHR that is 900g.
The Trail King 2.4 is 936 (a true 2.4).

I have a Hutchinson Toro 29x2.25 that is 900 as well (though narrow and lower volume, it is a really good tire). Porky!

Bob


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

My very first exo DC was right on listed weight. Since then every subsequent one has weighed more. They all seem to ride about the same to me though. I reckon with current demand QC is out the window

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## itsky (Jul 26, 2011)

My 29x2.4 3C MaxTerra EXO Dissector weighs 965g


----------



## jpjp18 (Nov 2, 2018)

29x2.4 dual compound at 960g that last only 5 months.


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

I wish I was like all of you people. I flat sub-1000g tires if I look at them funny


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mixmastamikal (Jun 14, 2010)

socalrider77 said:


> I wish I was like all of you people. I flat sub-1000g tires if I look at them funny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here it is DD at a minimum on the rear for me but generally just a DH casing on back DD on front.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

It's really stupid that they only offer this tire in MaxxGrip if you want DD or DH casing. This tire should be like Aggressor and have a DC DD option, I would buy that. This is easily the worst wearing rear tire on the market and to only offer the thicker casings in the worst wearing compound on the market is a joke, I would tear the knobs off in less than a month.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

idividebyzero said:


> It's really stupid that they only offer this tire in MaxxGrip if you want DD or DH casing. This tire should be like Aggressor and have a DC DD option, I would buy that. This is easily the worst wearing rear tire on the market and to only offer the thicker casings in the worst wearing compound on the market is a joke, I would tear the knobs off in less than a month.


I agree.. 

Sent from my KB2007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

pedalinbob said:


> At a claimed weigh of around 800g, the Dissector looks like a great all around trail tire, along the lines of XR4 and Ground Control.
> 
> But over 900g? Yikes! I have a DHR that is 900g.
> The Trail King 2.4 is 936 (a true 2.4).
> ...


So got this thing mounted, racked it up beside Mr's Dougal's bike with a 2.4" HR2 on the back and I feel duped. This thing is so similar to the HR2 they should have just called it HR3!

Went for a ride and yep it's riding just like when I had a DHR2 or HR2 on the back. Rolls great, hooks up sideways great. Doesn't have the drifty feeling of the aggressor that let you slide it sideways at will.

That's not a bad thing, both the DHR2 and High Roller 2 are legendary tyres. I'm just surprised I didn't see how similar they were until I had it mounted.




socalrider77 said:


> I wish I was like all of you people. I flat sub-1000g tires if I look at them funny
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


More pressure and/or skinnier rims. Rims too wide expose the sidewalls to more damage.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Dougal said:


> More pressure and/or skinnier rims. Rims too wide expose the sidewalls to more damage.


I usually run 30psi with cushcore in the rear and 26psi no cushcore front. I’m a heavy dude (240-250lbs) and race enduro and it’s been working out well so far! I don’t mind the extra weight 

DD casings with no insert I would still ding rims at 30psi. Exo+ or equivalent with cushcore is the sweet spot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

socalrider77 said:


> I usually run 30psi with cushcore in the rear and 26psi no cushcore front. I’m a heavy dude (240-250lbs) and race enduro and it’s been working out well so far! I don’t mind the extra weight
> 
> DD casings with no insert I would still ding rims at 30psi. Exo+ or equivalent with cushcore is the sweet spot
> 
> ...


I'm about 30% lighter and run 35psi rear with no inserts. I still managed to dent a rim recently but no puncture. That was on a ride where 3 others had their bikes upside down installing tubes to get home.

IMO tyre pressure needs to be high enough to stop rim strikes. Which I'm at 99% of the time with 35psi on my trails.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Anyone compare this to a 2.3 DHF yet? I want more cornering traction without a noticeable hit in RR. A bit less braking traction would be fine. The 2.3 DHF shouldn't be much narrower. I know most riders have moved to 2.4-2.6" tires but I'm curious how the Dissector 2.4 stacks up against the 2.3 DHF.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a love hate relationship with this tire. I love it's performance! Nothing like imho I. The Maxxis lineup. 

Hate it because side knobs wear quickly, and I have had the same type of puncture in the same area on no less than at least 4 of these tires on the rear. I don't use inserts, and never have. Both EXO and EXO+ 3c Maxterra.

Maxxis has warrantied at least 1 tire due to premature wear after they saw it at Sea Otter, so appreciated that..

Sent from my KB2007 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

jeremy3220 said:


> Anyone compare this to a 2.3 DHF yet? I want more cornering traction without a noticeable hit in RR. A bit less braking traction would be fine. The 2.3 DHF shouldn't be much narrower. I know most riders have moved to 2.4-2.6" tires but I'm curious how the Dissector 2.4 stacks up against the 2.3 DHF.


Front or rear?

I think on the front the DHF will do exactly what you want. The Dissector is very very close in form and traction to my old High Roller 2. I went from that up front to a 2.6" DHF about 3 years ago and massive improvement in grip when entering and leaving corners. The HR2 had that vague spot on lean-in. My new 2.4" Dissector looks and performs almost exactly like my old HR2 on the back.

I've never run a DHF in the rear. From Maxxis only DHR2, High Roller 2 (HR2), Aggressor and disssector.


----------



## Cerberus75 (Oct 20, 2015)

jeremy3220 said:


> Anyone compare this to a 2.3 DHF yet? I want more cornering traction without a noticeable hit in RR. A bit less braking traction would be fine. The 2.3 DHF shouldn't be much narrower. I know most riders have moved to 2.4-2.6" tires but I'm curious how the Dissector 2.4 stacks up against the 2.3 DHF.


I'll let you know I normally run a Maxxgrip DHR2 or DHF as a rear this time of year. I'll have one in DD next week or so.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

Dougal said:


> Front or rear?
> 
> I think on the front the DHF will do exactly what you want. The Dissector is very very close in form and traction to my old High Roller 2. I went from that up front to a 2.6" DHF about 3 years ago and massive improvement in grip when entering and leaving corners. The HR2 had that vague spot on lean-in. My new 2.4" Dissector looks and performs almost exactly like my old HR2 on the back.
> 
> I've never run a DHF in the rear. From Maxxis only DHR2, High Roller 2 (HR2), Aggressor and disssector.


Sorry, front. I'm surprised this isn't a common comparison as it seems like it would be the closest (front) tire in Maxxis's lineup. It's been a few years since I ran a 2.3 DHF but I think it might be the ticket.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

jeremy3220 said:


> Sorry, front. I'm surprised this isn't a common comparison as it seems like it would be the closest (front) tire in Maxxis's lineup. It's been a few years since I ran a 2.3 DHF but I think it might be the ticket.


For me the DHF has been the best front tyre ever. I've run 27x2.6, 26x2.3 and 26x2.5". The extra height of the 2.6 for me meant I could run lower pressure without rim strikes. I run 25psi on the 2.6 but had to run 30 on the 2.3" on the same terrain. I normally ride grippy rocks with loose gravel in dry conditions.

My current 3C Max Terra was fitted at the start of 2018. It's pretty well worn but not due for replacement.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

This is for a 120mm bike so I'm trying to keep it light and fast but still have cornering grip.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

jeremy3220 said:


> This is for a 120mm bike so I'm trying to keep it light and fast but still have cornering grip.


I've tried to run lighter and faster tyres on bikes I just use for fitness/xc type riding. I hated it and found happiness by switching out the front to a DHF. Rear doesn't matter, anything is manageable on the rear.


----------



## Jrp103 (May 15, 2021)

Dougal said:


> I'm about 30% lighter and run 35psi rear with no inserts. I still managed to dent a rim recently but no puncture. That was on a ride where 3 others had their bikes upside down installing tubes to get home.
> 
> IMO tyre pressure needs to be high enough to stop rim strikes. Which I'm at 99% of the time with 35psi on my trails.
> [/QUOTE





Dougal said:


> I've tried to run lighter and faster tyres on bikes I just use for fitness/xc type riding. I hated it and found happiness by switching out the front to a DHF. Rear doesn't matter, anything is manageable on the rear.


Nothing you say holds any weight if you honestly think 35psi is your tyre pressure. One of the following needs to be the case, you’re lying, you’re Ritchie rude (who runs 8psi lower), or your gauge is broken


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Jrp103 said:


> Nothing you say holds any weight if you honestly think 35psi is your tyre pressure. One of the following needs to be the case, you’re lying, you’re Ritchie rude (who runs 8psi lower), or your gauge is broken


It isn't clear what you're trying to say. My guages aren't broken and I have no reason to lie about tyre pressure.

Richie Rude's setup differs from mine for several key reasons.
1. I'm not racing so I don't care about the last 3% traction.
2. I have to pay for my own rims/tyres and ensure they last years. Richie doesn't.
3. I run narrower tyres and rims with lighter tyre casings.

It's bizarre how people think 35psi is absurdly high pressure. It's not at all,


----------



## Jrp103 (May 15, 2021)

Dougal said:


> It isn't clear what you're trying to say. My guages aren't broken and I have no reason to lie about tyre pressure.
> 
> Richie Rude's setup differs from mine for several key reasons.
> 1. I'm not racing so I don't care about the last 3% traction.
> ...


It’s bizzare how no one agrees with you


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

Jrp103 said:


> It’s bizzare how no one agrees with you


It's weird that you think that matters. I'm well used to being the only one injecting physics and reason into internet discussions.


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

jeremy3220 said:


> Anyone compare this to a 2.3 DHF yet? I want more cornering traction without a noticeable hit in RR. A bit less braking traction would be fine. The 2.3 DHF shouldn't be much narrower. I know most riders have moved to 2.4-2.6" tires but I'm curious how the Dissector 2.4 stacks up against the 2.3 DHF.


I’ve run both in the sizes you mentioned. The dhf 2.3 felt faster. I ran it with an ardent race 2.3 rear. Dissector 2.4 paired with rekon 2.4 rear is a slower combo, although someone who is willing to sacrifice a little bit on rolling resistance for insane amounts of grip in most trail conditions, even wet, will love this combo. How much of this is attributed to the sizes, or rear tire choices is anyones guess. I changed from the dhf/ardent race because my ass end was all over the place. The dissector/rekon both in 2.4 sizes really balanced my bike out but it still feels slow on the flats. I’m at the point now where I’m over putting downhill tires on my trail bike. Searching for something that rolls a little better.


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

Jrp103 said:


> It’s bizzare how no one agrees with you


I think most people prioritize grip, he doesn’t. It’s not “wrong”, if it works for him it works for him. 

Id rather run cushcore and a lighter casing tire so I can run less pressure, that’s my opinion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrautox (Sep 22, 2021)

JerzyBoy said:


> I’ve run both in the sizes you mentioned. The dhf 2.3 felt faster. I ran it with an ardent race 2.3 rear. Dissector 2.4 paired with rekon 2.4 rear is a slower combo, although someone who is willing to sacrifice a little bit on rolling resistance for insane amounts of grip in most trail conditions, even wet, will love this combo. How much of this is attributed to the sizes, or rear tire choices is anyones guess. I changed from the dhf/ardent race because my ass end was all over the place. The dissector/rekon both in 2.4 sizes really balanced my bike out but it still feels slow on the flats. I’m at the point now where I’m over putting downhill tires on my trail bike. Searching for something that rolls a little better.


I’d be willing to bet it felt faster because of the AR. The rear tire seems to make the most difference in terms of rolling resistance feel. That said, the AR is really an XC hard pack tire only. Just not enough traction for any type of trail riding. I’ve also been very happy with the Dissector/Rekon combo. Grips well and gives the bike a light and poppy feel. My other wheel set is on a Tioga Edge 22 front and Ground Control rear and I can definitely say the Dissector/Rekon rolls faster and grips just as well. The only question is longevity as I do think it’ll wear a bit faster than the former combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

asrautox said:


> I’d be willing to bet it felt faster because of the AR. The rear tire seems to make the most difference in terms of rolling resistance feel. That said, the AR is really an XC hard pack tire only. Just not enough traction for any type of trail riding. I’ve also been very happy with the Dissector/Rekon combo. Grips well and gives the bike a light and poppy feel. My other wheel set is on a Tioga Edge 22 front and Ground Control rear and I can definitely say the Dissector/Rekon rolls faster and grips just as well. The only question is longevity as I do think it’ll wear a bit faster than the former combo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree the ar is most definitely the main reason it felt faster. I think width definitely played a small part too though. I ran a dhf 2.5 up front once and it was the most ridiculously slow tire you could ever imagine. I sold it at a loss after one ride. That tire had no business being pedaled. As fas as the dissector though. It dosen’t wear too quicky when used as a front tire From what I hear.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Dissector is one level down from Minion/Assegai and should only be used as a front tire on a light trail or DC bike, IMO.

Also IMO, there is no good option for a Maxxis rear tire, they are all either too slow, wear out too fast, or have horrible braking/climbing traction.


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

davec113 said:


> Dissector is one level down from Minion/Assegai and should only be used as a front tire on a light trail or DC bike, IMO.
> 
> Also IMO, there is no good option for a Maxxis rear tire, they are all either too slow, wear out too fast, or have horrible braking/climbing traction.


I pick up my new bike in 2 weeks. Still pondering tire choices on it. What would you recommend pairing w the dissector as a rear? I was gonna go w the rekon again because im hesitant to give up the predictable grip I get from it, but I'd like to go with somthing a little lighter and faster, that also hooks up well.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

JerzyBoy said:


> I agree the ar is most definitely the main reason it felt faster. I think width definitely played a small part too though. I ran a dhf 2.5 up front once and it was the most ridiculously slow tire you could ever imagine. I sold it at a loss after one ride. That tire had no business being pedaled. As fas as the dissector though. It dosen’t wear too quicky when used as a front tire From what I hear.



How soft were you running the DHF? I've found they run on the centre knobs and roll extremely well for what they are. I have a 26x2.5 DHF on my second bike. It's mounted on a 19mm inner rim so it's quite round. I run 27x2.6 DHF on a 32mm inner rim on my main bike.


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

Dougal said:


> How soft were you running the DHF? I've found they run on the centre knobs and roll extremely well for what they are. I have a 26x2.5 DHF on my second bike. It's mounted on a 19mm inner rim so it's quite round. I run 27x2.6 DHF on a 32mm inner rim on my main bike.


I'm 175 and was running it at 23 psi. I had it paired with an agressor rear tire. It honestly felt like I was dragging a boat anchor with me. The new trend is to run downhill tires on trail bikes and I kinda got caught up in that whole mindset too after being out of the sport for a while and just coming back. I ride typical northeast singletrack. Some rooty ups, and downs, certain places are rocky. Lots of flats too. I was way over tireing my bike with certain setups I ran. Took all the fun and playfulness out of my bike. I forgot how much shaving a few grams off a wheel can change the whole bike. My issue now is that I've had so much grip from some of these maxxis setups I've run, that I'm not sure how much of that grip I wanna give up to get some speed back. I just purchased a new full suspension that I pick up next week. It has 29x2.6 bontragers on it. I'm gonna immediately swap tires and I'm trying to put alot of thought into my next setup.


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

JerzyBoy said:


> I'm 175 and was running it at 23 psi. I had it paired with an agressor rear tire. It honestly felt like I was dragging a boat anchor with me. The new trend is to run downhill tires on trail bikes and I kinda got caught up in that whole mindset too after being out of the sport for a while and just coming back. I ride typical northeast singletrack. Some rooty ups, and downs, certain places are rocky. Lots of flats too. I was way over tireing my bike with certain setups I ran. Took all the fun and playfulness out of my bike. I forgot how much shaving a few grams off a wheel can change the whole bike. My issue now is that I've had so much grip from some of these maxxis setups I've run, that I'm not sure how much of that grip I wanna give up to get some speed back. I just purchased a new full suspension that I pick up next week. It has 29x2.6 bontragers on it. I'm gonna immediately swap tires and I'm trying to put alot of thought into my next setup.


Did you have the heavy casings? I always go for the lighter casings and agree that wheel/tyre weight makes a huge difference to how nimble a bike feels.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

JerzyBoy said:


> I'm 175 and was running it at 23 psi. I had it paired with an agressor rear tire. It honestly felt like I was dragging a boat anchor with me. The new trend is to run downhill tires on trail bikes and I kinda got caught up in that whole mindset too after being out of the sport for a while and just coming back. I ride typical northeast singletrack. Some rooty ups, and downs, certain places are rocky. Lots of flats too. I was way over tireing my bike with certain setups I ran. Took all the fun and playfulness out of my bike. I forgot how much shaving a few grams off a wheel can change the whole bike. My issue now is that I've had so much grip from some of these maxxis setups I've run, that I'm not sure how much of that grip I wanna give up to get some speed back. I just purchased a new full suspension that I pick up next week. It has 29x2.6 bontragers on it. I'm gonna immediately swap tires and I'm trying to put alot of thought into my next setup.



Aggressor is moderately fast rolling, moreso vs Minions. Terrible center compound though and the 2.3 sideknobs last a dozen rides if you're lucky. 2.5 is much better and good in some conditions, but heavy/slow vs 2.3. DHF MaxxTerra is a better alternative imo but a little slower rolling. 

If you want something faster vs Aggressor and pairs with the Dissector up front the Conti Mt King Black Chili 2.3 is worth looking at. Great for a moden xc or light trail bike, super fast, decent grip but a little drifty, lasts forever.

As for pressures, imo if you're running 30 psi and still pinch then consider heavier casings or inserts. I prefer inserts, the bike has better grip, is more predictable, less likely to burp, less vibration due to lower pressures, and less likely to pinch flat. With some you can ride out on a flat. Well worth it, although it does add weight. Installation is easy with practice.


----------



## asrautox (Sep 22, 2021)

I don’t think you’ll find a better balanced combo in the Maxxis lineup. If you want faster rolling with similar grip/durability you’ll have to look to some other options like Conti, Schwalbe, Kenda, Vittoria, etc. The problem these days with our supply chain issues it’s difficult to find the best options. I’ve been wanting to try the following f/r combos, but have held off due to lack of availability.

Der Kaiser/Cross King
Nobby Nick/Racing Ralph
Hellkat or Regolith/Booster Pro
Mazza or Agarro/Syerra or Mezcal


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm having really good luck with the Conti Mt.King up front & the Vittoria Syerra in the rear on my Spur.
Fast, light, & balanced traction for a pretty aggressive riding style. 


Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


----------



## stepping-razor (Aug 15, 2008)

just weighed a Dissector 27.5x2.40 3C Maxterra EXO+

992 grams


----------



## Dougal (Jan 23, 2004)

stepping-razor said:


> just weighed a Dissector 27.5x2.40 3C Maxterra EXO+
> 
> 992 grams


So where do you go if you want a sub 800g tyre with similar grip?


----------



## GEO-NJ (8 mo ago)

Suns_PSD said:


> I'm having really good luck with the Conti Mt.King up front & the Vittoria Syerra in the rear on my Spur.
> Fast, light, & balanced traction for a pretty aggressive riding style.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G715A using Tapatalk


That Vittoria Syerra sounds like a nice Northeast Single track tire (NJ, PA, DE)
Too bad they don’t make it in 27.5 that I saw.


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

Although we are heading into the winter now, well at least on the Northern Hemisphere... it looks to me the Dissector is a great front tire for dry and dusty conditions. I guess more sandy conditions are included as well.

I am just wondering if there are folks out there that have tried the 2.4 Dissector Front and 2.35 Rekon Race rear combination.


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

Hrodulf said:


> Although we are heading into the winter now, well at least on the Northern Hemisphere... it looks to me the Dissector is a great front tire for dry and dusty conditions. I guess more sandy conditions are included as well.
> 
> I am just wondering if there are folks out there that have tried the 2.4 Dissector Front and 2.35 Rekon Race rear combination.


2.4 Dissector Front, 2.3 Rekon rear. Close...

I'm giong to put a DHF back on the front of my bike for winter. It has a bit more rolling resistance than the Dissector and is about 100 grams heavier but it does seem to grip better overall, and I feel more confident in less than optimal conditions with it.

Dissector is a great tire for summer and can handle a range of conditions but isn't great in mud or heavy leaves. On the rear the Rekon weighs far less than the DHR II it replaced and rolls much faster. I noticed the improvement in weight and RR a lot more than I noticed a loss in traction on the rear tire coming from the DHRII. Part of that is how I ride and part of it is where I ride.

YMMV


----------



## Hrodulf (12 mo ago)

NC_Foothills_Rider said:


> 2.4 Dissector Front, 2.3 Rekon rear. Close...
> 
> I'm giong to put a DHF back on the front of my bike for winter. It has a bit more rolling resistance than the Dissector and is about 100 grams heavier but it does seem to grip better overall, and I feel more confident in less than optimal conditions with it.
> 
> ...


Cheers !

Just my current set up is Forekaster (old) front and Ikon rear and is a great combination for the fall- and winter conditions here on my trails.

The thing is I have a brand new Rekon 2.25 left, which I don't trust that much on the front and I want to experiment by pairing the Rekon as a rear tire with something more aggressive on the front. Initially I was thinking about the 2.5 High Roller II, though the Dissector might be interesting as well. Especially as it seems a faster rolling tire compared with the High Roller II.


----------



## bmwpowere36m3 (May 14, 2007)

Hrodulf said:


> Cheers !
> 
> Just my current set up is Forekaster (old) front and Ikon rear and is a great combination for the fall- and winter conditions here on my trails.
> 
> The thing is I have a brand new Rekon 2.25 left, which I don't trust that much on the front and I want to experiment by pairing the Rekon as a rear tire with something more aggressive on the front. Initially I was thinking about the 2.5 High Roller II, though the Dissector might be interesting as well. Especially as it seems a faster rolling tire compared with the High Roller II.


I’d pair it [rekon] with the new forekaster or dissector. A minion will be a lot more dissimilar in grip, though some folks enjoy the combo.


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

GEO-NJ said:


> That Vittoria Syerra sounds like a nice Northeast Single track tire (NJ, PA, DE)
> Too bad they don’t make it in 27.5 that I saw.


It really is. I ran them on my Fuel ex8 and I might go as far as to say that I've never seen a tire really strike the sweet spot between weight, rolling resistance, and grip as well as they did. I'm running a mullet setup now and wish they made these in 27.5 for my rear. Only drawback to them is the ugly red color on em. Bet Vittoria would sell alot more of em if not for that red. Currently runing ground controls which are a pretty fast tire w good grip but the side lugs on the Syerra's definitely dug in alot better.


----------



## markom (Jan 21, 2004)

JerzyBoy said:


> Only drawback to them is the ugly red color on em. Bet Vittoria would sell alot more of em if not for that red.


I actually spray painted my Syerra logos black last summer 
I was just about to install them and I happened to have spray paint can nearby… the paint didn’t last that well, there is some life left on tyre but that red splash is visible again.


----------



## BobFro (11 mo ago)

Hrodulf said:


> The thing is I have a brand new Rekon 2.25 left, which I don't trust that much on the front and I want to experiment by pairing the Rekon as a rear tire with something more aggressive on the front. Initially I was thinking about the 2.5 High Roller II, though the Dissector might be interesting as well. Especially as it seems a faster rolling tire compared with the High Roller II.


The Maxxis Minion DHRII 2.3 EXO MaxxTerra is an old tire in the Maxxis line up and seems almost forgotten. That tire would be a great front to match with your Recon 2.25 rear. I run them F&R on my Spur; they work great and roll well. At 860g in 29x2.3 they offer the best grip to weight ratio of the many, many combos Ive tried.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

I haven’t tried the Dissector yet. I’m interested in trying one on the rear, due to many people claiming they roll better. How much better? That’s my question.

This would be on my enduro bike, which I use almost exclusively on rides with fire road climbs followed by fall-line loamers and steep tech. Currently I’m running a Schwalbe Big Betty in the back, but have used a Magic Mary in the back and/or a Maxxis Shorty. All of those are pretty aggressive and offer lots of traction, but are draggy.

I’m wondering how much time I might save on the climbs. The tires I’ve used are in the neighborhood of 1200 grams, where I see the EXO+ Dissector (in 27.5, which I need) is less than 1000 grams. I’ve been planning to put a CC XC insert in the back, so weight will probably be about the same as I’m used to.

In a typical 45 minute climb, might I save 5 minutes due to the Dissector’s better rolling? 10 minutes? It could enable me an extra lap, which is why I’m interested.


----------



## austink26 (Jun 24, 2019)

cookieMonster said:


> I haven’t tried the Dissector yet. I’m interested in trying one on the rear, due to many people claiming they roll better. How much better? That’s my question.
> 
> This would be on my enduro bike, which I use almost exclusively on rides with fire road climbs followed by fall-line loamers and steep tech. Currently I’m running a Schwalbe Big Betty in the back, but have used a Magic Mary in the back and/or a Maxxis Shorty. All of those are pretty aggressive and offer lots of traction, but are draggy.
> 
> ...


I really doubt you will save 5 minutes. After 2 dissectors I went back to a dhr. The marginal rolling speed gain wasn’t worth the durability issues. 

This was also on my short travel bike. I honestly wouldn’t consider a dissector on the back of an enduro bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Why do you want a cushcore XC?


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

cassieno said:


> Why do you want a cushcore XC?


Extra insurance, without the weight penalty of the Pro version.


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

Have you used it before? My experience is it's to thin to protect the rim and the additional sidewall support is minimal.

At the same weight tannus armor tubeless gave me better sidewall support and more rim protection. Not as good as CC pro. But, much better than CCxc.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

cassieno said:


> Have you used it before? My experience is it's to thin to protect the rim and the additional sidewall support is minimal.
> 
> At the same weight tannus armor tubeless gave me better sidewall support and more rim protection. Not as good as CC pro. But, much better than CCxc.


I do have a CC xc on the back of my hardtail. Didn’t get a flat all season on that bike. Good to know about the Tannus; maybe I’ll go with one of those.

My enduro bike is a porker, so I’m trying to balance weight and rim protection. Maybe there really isn’t anything better than just running DD or DH casings and skip the inserts…🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## socalrider77 (Sep 1, 2012)

cookieMonster said:


> I do have a CC xc on the back of my hardtail. Didn’t get a flat all season on that bike. Good to know about the Tannus; maybe I’ll go with one of those.
> 
> My enduro bike is a porker, so I’m trying to balance weight and rim protection. Maybe there really isn’t anything better than just running DD or DH casings and skip the inserts…


If you want a faster rolling equivalent that might last longer I would look into a specialized eliminator, or something else I’ve had good luck with that has similar grip to a dhr but rolls way faster is a versus trail casing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cassieno (Apr 28, 2011)

My friend exploded his rim with CCxc (probably manufacturing defect on the light bicycle rim) and I pinch flatted an XR4 on my HT with a CCxc. After that I stopped using them (went to tannus on that bike). And Tubolight on everything else.


----------



## Macharza (Jun 1, 2013)

socalrider77 said:


> If you want a faster rolling equivalent that might last longer I would look into a specialized eliminator, or something else I’ve had good luck with that has similar grip to a dhr but rolls way faster is a versus trail casing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have used all three tires in hard/rocky and loose/rocky enviroment.
Eliminator T7, good performance but not so good brake grip
HDR II MaxTerra, a good all rounder, good brake grip, draggy
Dissector MaxTerra, surprisingly good everywhere, fast roller, brake grip not so good than HDR II, but better than Eliminator

all tires are good in turns.


----------

